# Show Off Your WCG Badges



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is a place for everyone to show off their WCG badges.  It doesn't matter whether you have a sapphire badge in every single project or just a single bronze badge, you can share it here.
I'll start:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2009)

This is what I'm packin'...


----------



## Duxx (Oct 22, 2009)

Boo ya!  Now where are all the crunchers with the farms at!?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2009)

Well my HCC and Fight AIDS badge will be Gold soon as well


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2009)

Bronze - 14 days
Silver - 45 days
Gold - 90 days
Ruby - 180 days
Emerald - 1 year
Sapphire - 2 years
source


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## mike047 (Oct 22, 2009)

How you guys posting the image??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2009)

Screenshot/print screen from WCG (My Grid overview), pasting to Paint, cropping it, and uploading to TPU.org


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's mine!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## MRCL (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091022/Badges-10-22-2009753.jpg


Oooo, sapphire.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 22, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Now where are all the crunchers with the farms at!?



You called But actually wait until Mike posts his badges


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Can't remember.....what are the requirements for a badge?
Iirc it's 14 days runtime per project???

If so I may gain one whilst here


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oooo, sapphire.



Yea I'm proud of those! and the rest.. hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> You called But actually wait until Mike posts his badges



Mike's probably got Titanium or Adamantium!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's what I'm working on.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Can't remember.....what are the requirements for a badge?
> Iirc it's 14 days runtime per project???
> 
> If so I may gain one whilst here



14 days for a bronze, 45 days for a silver, 90 days for a gold, 180 days for a ruby, 1 year for an emerald, and 2 years for a sapphire.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 22, 2009)

best I can do


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Always said he was a slacker


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 22, 2009)

mike047 said:


> best I can do



Nice! Your working on 11!  I'm only working on 9.. But I'm sure I'll add more down the road. 

 I think it would be great if everyone edited there post, and add what they are working on.. What do you guys think?


----------



## mike047 (Oct 23, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! Your working on 11!  I'm only working on 9.. But I'm sure I'll add more down the road.
> 
> I think it would be great if everyone edited there post, and add what they are working on.. What do you guys think?



Two of the projects are finished and 2 others are intermittent.

I am currently working;
Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy - Phase 2
Influenza Antiviral Drug Search
Help Fight Childhood Cancer
Help Conquer Cancer

I have over 36 *YEARS* crunching; FightAIDS@Home


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 23, 2009)

Not to take anything from Mike.He does lot's of projects.
I only do WCG.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Impressive stuff, both you and mike


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Impressive stuff, both you and mike



I'm Mike also.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmmmm, maybe my stats will improve if I change my name


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Not to take anything from Mike.He does lot's of projects.
> I only do WCG.



Wow, that's incredible 
Would you mind sharing what you're crunching on?


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> I'm Mike also.



Mike & Mike's.. hehehe


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## A novice (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, just wow!  Incredible job A Novice!


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## DistroMan (Oct 31, 2009)

My humble contribution...

I keep it in my signature and update when changes happen.  Easier.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

Update! I got a new badge! 1 year for "Nutritious Rice for the World"!


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats Mindweaver.    Good job.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Congrats Mindweaver.    Good job.



there needs to be a "Nutritious steak for the World"!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Called Dutch Power Cows


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Called Dutch Power Cows


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 31, 2009)

My contribution!!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's mine..


----------



## mrsemi (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who was contributed so far!  Those are some awesome badges everyone is rocking!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 1, 2009)

Here are a couple of more badges





I got one more sapphire!
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 1, 2009)

Update more gold


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

New badge:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> New badge:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091103/badges622.png



nice


----------



## Lu523 (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like you have a nice team going here. I do my crunching for XS. That is where I found out about it. The main thing is to do what one can to help out. 
  Good job to all here.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2009)

Update  A couple more golds and my first Ruby


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Update  A couple more golds and my first Ruby
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091110/badges.png



Awesome!  What's your total runtime/points for each project?
Mine:


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Ion, here is my run down


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

You have substantially more points than me (1/3 more), despite the higher runtime that I have.  I guess that is what I get for getting much of my runtime from older computers (P4s and the Pentium M)








And your PPD is still higher


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2009)

Every contribution helps, whether it be a Sempron or an i7


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 12, 2009)

Heres mine.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Heres mine.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091111/Capture026159.jpg



Wow, those are some incredible numbers! 
What are you crunching on?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

I hope to have a new badge soon but i haven't checked on them in forever. I will wait a month of 2 before i post here. Want to get the other rig up and give it a chance to putout some numbers


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 12, 2009)

Ruby in MD2


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2009)

Gold in HFCC!  My goal is to get a ruby in HFCC by the end of the month, shouldn't be too hard as I'm getting about 7 days of runtime/day, and I only need ~90 more days


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

here is an update of mine


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is an update of mine
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/badge.png



Looks good, that's a lot of gold and silver!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good, that's a lot of gold and silver!



thanks  next week i will have the P4 up and when the WCG contest is over all my crunching power will be back under my name so it should pickup again.. ruby here i come


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 20, 2009)

That's all I got so far....


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 20, 2009)

Here are mine:




I got my gold badge in HFCC today!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is an update of mine
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/badge.png



looks nearly like mine


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

That gold badge in HFCC didn't last long:




Next Stop: Emerald!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

bump 
Let's see some more badges


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

I got nothing new yet. Maybe after the contest is up and i have all my rigs in my name going 24/7 i will get the next color faster... but i'm not that far from Ruby in FightAIDS@Home,Help Conquer Cancer,Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy - Phase 2, or Help Fight Childhood Cancer

hmm now that i think about it i'm not all that far Ruby in almost all my projects


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got nothing new yet. Maybe after the contest is up and i have all my rigs in my name going 24/7 i will get the next color faster... but i'm not that far from Ruby in FightAIDS@Home,Help Conquer Cancer,Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy - Phase 2, or Help Fight Childhood Cancer
> 
> hmm now that i think about it i'm not all that far Ruby in almost all my projects



Very nice, how about a screenshot of your WCG page?
I'm currently trying to bump up my HCC and HPF2 badges to at least silver, and my HCMD2 badge to gold, so an emerald badge in HFCC will take longer than previously planned.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice, how about a screenshot of your WCG page?
> I'm currently trying to bump up my HCC and HPF2 badges to at least silver, and my HCMD2 badge to gold, so an emerald badge in HFCC will take longer than previously planned.



here you go


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here you go



Awesome!  By the looks of it you should be crossing 2 years of runtime and 1.5 million WCG points soon! 

If you want a bit of a boost, PM me, and I'll try to help


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!  By the looks of it you should be crossing 2 years of runtime and 1.5 million WCG points soon!
> 
> If you want a bit of a boost, PM me, and I'll try to help


wow i didn't even notice that myself . I will soon have my other X2 back in my name so i think that will give me a nice boost. but if i still want more i will PM you. Also i am talking to buck about getting the Pentium D off of him to upgrade the P4 rig and use the P4 in the celly rig  looks like getting a C2D is a ways off so why not get something atleast alittle better


----------



## msgclb (Nov 24, 2009)

ION, so you want an update!

The first gold badge below, 'Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together' recently complete but that didn't stop them making there insect icon a more recognizable mosquito! Phase 2 of this project is suppose to start next year.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wow i didn't even notice that myself . I will soon have my other X2 back in my name so i think that will give me a nice boost. but if i still want more i will PM you. Also i am talking to buck about getting the Pentium D off of him to upgrade the P4 rig and use the P4 in the celly rig  looks like getting a C2D is a ways off so why not get something atleast alittle better



Go for it, Pentium Ds are good, I ran one for a while (D 940) on my dad's account; it got ~650 PPD @ 4.2ghz (but ran extremely hot).  I actually saw no performance difference between a 4ghz Pentium D and a 2.4ghz C2D in WCG, but it ran way cooler and quieter, and I gave the Pentium D to a friend as an upgrade for his Pentium 4

EDIT: msgclb, that's incredible!  :toast What is your total runtime for each project, and what are you crunching on?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Go for it, Pentium Ds are good, I ran one for a while (D 940) on my dad's account; it got ~650 PPD @ 4.2ghz (but ran extremely hot).  I actually saw no performance difference between a 4ghz Pentium D and a 2.4ghz C2D in WCG, but it ran way cooler and quieter, and I gave the Pentium D to a friend as an upgrade for his Pentium 4


I want a C2D bad... BTW it looks like my board can't use the Pentium D that i was hoping to get. Damn cheap board  but it supports the higher end ones and even 45nm C2D and C2Q


----------



## msgclb (Nov 24, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> msgclb, that's incredible!  :toast What is your total runtime for each project, and what are you crunching on?



I normally participate in all projects. The Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2 is my only remaining project that I can obtain the Sapphire badge so I currently have it checked along with two other project: Help Fight Childhood Cancer and Nutritious Rice for the World. In another week or so I'll go back to participating in all projects.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2009)

A new badge:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2009)

Come on everyone, I can't be the only one getting new badges 
Tonight I struck gold:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

sorry bro but i don't have anything new   but should change soon as i have all my rigs back under my name i have had my X2 crunching for other people for almost 2months all together but its back in my name and using a 64bit OS  (all of my rigs that can run 64bit are)


----------



## msgclb (Dec 2, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Come on everyone, I can't be the only one getting new badges
> Tonight I struck gold:


I struck Sapphire tonight with Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2! This will be my last badge update until we get a new project or one of those three projects on the bottom come back to life.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, that's incredible!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 2, 2009)

I just added a couple of ruby projects as I passed 4 years of run time.

They unfortunately closed the flu project when I was just 30 hours shy of my ruby.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 2, 2009)

I just got my gold badge in FightAIDS@home


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome work everyone, thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Finally got Emerald in HFCC:




I've also added RICE back to my profile, so I'll try to get a new badge in it as well.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 11, 2009)

There is my latest


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 13, 2009)

another ruby badge


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

Congratulations stanhemi!
Looks like you'll be passing 3 years of runtime soon (only 1 day 8hrs more required).  I just recently passed 3 years as well


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

here is mine.. hasn't changed much but not bad for being down 6threads(Phenom X4 and /athlon X2 not working)





I only have 2y 74d 10h 58m 34s of run time


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome!

And it looks like you're almost at another gold on HPF2!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> And it looks like you're almost at another gold on HPF2!



thanks  should pickup more when i get my other rig in a few days


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  should pickup more when i get my other rig in a few days



Good stuff 
I've currently switched my entire farm over to RICE to get an emerald badge in it as well, they look cooler 
Maybe after that I'll try and get an emerald in FAAH or a Ruby in HCMD2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Good stuff
> I've currently switched my entire farm over to RICE to get an emerald badge in it as well, they look cooler
> Maybe after that I'll try and get an emerald in FAAH or a Ruby in HCMD2



I just let mine crunch whatever it sends me. I will get my badges when i get them


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just let mine crunch whatever it sends me. I will get my badges when i get them



I've had major problems with HPF2, and some with HCC as well, so I just cycle between the others, trying to get at least 1-2 months of runtime before I switch again.  That way I can go after 1 or 2 badges at any given point, and then go after 1-2 more


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I've had major problems with HPF2, and some with HCC as well, so I just cycle between the others, trying to get at least 1-2 months of runtime before I switch again.  That way I can go after 1 or 2 badges at any given point, and then go after 1-2 more



lately i have been lucky and haven't had any problems/errors with any project but i did a few months ago... Maybe they got things worked out or something i changed got the problem taken care of... Right now i have a problem... I'm tired and have to be up in ~5hrs so i am going to take care of that one for the next 5hrs


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

A new emerald badge in RICE:




Time to alleviate that undesirable bronze badge in HPF2...........that's it, I'll assign the Q6600 and E6550 to it at least until it turns gold


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

^ emerald, way to go!! !


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks!  Sapphire is going to be a long time away, but I'd rather have emerald or ruby in all of the projects than just sapphire in one and the rest bronze.
What badges do you have ATM?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

Well this is mine currently: 






I will have a few more rubys, as 2 projects sit at 165days atm.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Way to go!
I like the look of gold better than ruby, but at least I know that the extra CPU time is doing something useful, so I still prefer the Rubies.  And then I'm closer to green and blue (my favorite colors), making it even better


----------



## bogmali (Dec 24, 2009)

My Updates


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2009)

'Stinkin Badges'


----------



## theonedub (Dec 29, 2009)

Couple new Ruby badges as promised


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

here is my updated badges


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are mine:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice badges everyone!  
Here's a slight update to mine (silver in HPF2):


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's my humble contribution!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice collection guys


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 4, 2010)

badges update


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice stanhemi!
Despite that I have ~100 days more runtime than you do (althouth not as equally distributed across all projects), you some how manage to have 1 million more points than I do.  I guess that's what I get for running old systems (P4s and Pentium Ms)


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 4, 2010)

I was supposed to add a quad this week but I have to bring my cat to the Vet tomorrow. I miss a cpu (amd 620) and a power supply that I will buy in 2 weeks

i don't want to add more than 1 p4 to my little farm they not worth the cost (electricity/ppd)


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 4, 2010)

I got my silver in HPF.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 4, 2010)

HPF the only project I do not participate in, good job


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> HPF the only project I do not participate in, good job



I got tons of errors in HPF2 on my rig, so I have device profiles set up so that my XP x32 systems (E6550 & Q6600) get exclusively HPF2 (going for gold and then Ruby ATM), and the Win7 x32 gets exclusively HFCC, and then the fastest computer I have, the Q9400, gets a mixture of RICE, HFCC, and FAAH.  The P4 Celerons are both doing RICE as well.  I would like to support all of the projects, and although I feel that currently FAAH is currently not receiving as much of my processing power as I would like, once I get the badge I'm chasing in HPF2 I think I'll switch the E6550 over to FAAH.  I might also switch the P8600 over to HCC, it's the project that I've contributed the least run time (and points) to currently


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 4, 2010)

My computer doesn't seem to have any problems with HPF, maybe it's because I'm running Ubuntu . I think when I was running WCG in Windows I kept getting errors with it, but so far I haven't had one error yet in Ubuntu.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 4, 2010)

i dont run hpf and i got win7, always been trouble to me even when i was running with ubuntu back then


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's an update!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow Mindweaver, that is an incredible amount of badges and points you have there!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow Mindweaver, that is an incredible amount of badges and points you have there!



Thanks Bro! 

Edit: I thanked everybody to much last night, but when my button comes back I'll use it.. lol I guess it's a good thank it goes out or we would all go blind for playing with it too much! lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> Edit: I thanked everybody to much last night, but when my button comes back I'll use it.. lol I guess it's a good thank it goes out or we would all go blind for playing with it too much! lol



So that's why it disappears.  I've found that sometimes just disappears, and then reappears later with no explanation.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 4, 2010)

Yea, I was gone a couple days before, and when I got home started thanking everybody.. hehehe and my button disappeared. Then I seen something were W1zzard or someone (don't want to miss quote "The W1zzard"..hehehe) wrote that this will happen, and it will come back. Something about you have a limited amount of times you can thank in 24 hours.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2010)

An update to mine (Gold in HPF2):




Currently I have my resources split between HPF2 and HCMD2, I'm trying to get both up to ruby and then I'll see about HCC


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

nice Ion

I don't have anything new to post yet just letting them all take a slice of my resources.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2010)

Ruby in all my active project


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Good job Stanhemi


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea Awesome job everybody!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 15, 2010)

WOOT! I got my first Ruby! 





I also have over 2 million WCG points now!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 15, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> WOOT! I got my first Ruby!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100114/WCG Badges7.png
> 
> I also have over 2 million WCG points now!



Wow! very NICE!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 15, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> WOOT! I got my first Ruby!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100114/WCG Badges7.png
> 
> I also have over 2 million WCG points now!



Good job supreme,

Its crunchers like you who form the backbone of the team. The foundation needs to be strong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> WOOT! I got my first Ruby!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100114/WCG Badges7.png
> 
> I also have over 2 million WCG points now!



Good job bro, very proud of you 



dustyshiv said:


> Good job supreme,
> 
> Its crunchers like you who form the backbone of the team. The foundation needs to be strong.



...and Shiv has spoken


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 15, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> WOOT! I got my first Ruby!



Kickass! Good Job!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> WOOT! I got my first Ruby!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100114/WCG Badges7.png
> 
> I also have over 2 million WCG points now!



Congratulations!  I'm currently working on getting HCMD2 and HPF2 up to Ruby, then I'll see what I can do with regards to HCC (I think I'll put the Q6600 on it until I have at least a gold in it).


----------



## ERazer (Jan 19, 2010)

ther u go


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2010)

Badges update. Got my gold in RICE finally. I'm concentrating on getting at least all gold in all active projects, then I will be focusing on HCC & HFCC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Good job supreme overlord.  Don't know if I've earned any new ones, but here are mine


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Badges update. Got my gold in RICE finally. I'm concentrating on getting at least all gold in all active projects, then I will be focusing on HCC & HFCC.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/WCG Badges.png


Very nice, I'm also trying to get a gold in all projects (currently, only HCC is lacking), but because I'm so close to ruby in HCMD2, I decided I might as well try to get a ruby in it (only 13 days of runtime still needed, so probably 3 days).  Then I'll switch my Q9400 and the P8600 back to RICE (striving for a sapphire )


Chicken Patty said:


> Good job supreme overlord.  Don't know if I've earned any new ones, but here are mine
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/Capture339.jpg


Awesome CP!


----------



## KieX (Jan 22, 2010)

Wait. So you can choose what projects run on which computer?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> Wait. So you can choose what projects run on which computer?



Yep, you can set up device profiles, so currently I have my Q6600 and E6550 running HPF2 (seems to run best on XP 32 systems, which these are), and HCMD2 running on the P8600 (laptop) and Q9400.  The P4 Celerons run RICE because I'm too lazy to change them


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 22, 2010)

so far no new badges. ATM i only have a X2 5kBE and E1500 crunching for me. I will have the i7 up soon i hope(i hope bog gets his new i7's fast)


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> Wait. So you can choose what projects run on which computer?



I run at the mercy of the task scheduler  I now have ruby in all the current projects, minus HP2 for the obvious reasons.


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

These are mine atm. Gonna take a few more days to get silver in Help Fight Childhood Cancer and Fight Aids @ Home. Looks like Human Proteome Folding is gonna lag behind.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the color green(ish):


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice everyone, especially HammerON with all of the emerald badges


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

What do the colors on the badge mean and stuff?


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

Each color denotes the runtime you've contributed to that project. From the WCG website:


> A badge appears as a image for a member on their My Grid page, the Member Information page and next to their name in the forums. A badge is awarded to a member based upon how much computer processing time they have contributed to the project.
> 
> There are 6 levels of badges for run time donated to each research project and each is denoted by a different color background:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> Each color denotes the runtime you've contributed to that project. From the WCG website:



Good post


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 24, 2010)

A little update on mine -


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2010)

U don't like rice?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> U don't like rice?



I do 
A slight update to mine (Ruby in HCMD2)


----------



## theonedub (Jan 29, 2010)

First emerald


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> First emerald
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/emerald.jpg



Good job


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2010)

HPF2 is now at ruby courtesy of the E6550 and Q6600:




I've switched the E6550 & Q6600 over to HCC for now, the P8600 & X4 955 are both back on RICE, I'm shooting for SAPPHIRE!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice p_o_s....what new badges are you trying to obtain (any particular projects)?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice p_o_s....what new badges are you trying to obtain (any particular projects)?



just letting the rigs crunch on alittle of everything. Not trying for any 1 badge


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 1, 2010)

Woot!! my 1st badge.  Here's to getting many more for a good cause!!


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got Silver in HFCC. Good thing because it's one of the projects I most want to help. My dad had cancer twice, and thankfully beat it both times. And a friend's mum also beat breast cancer. So anything to help more people beat cancer is important to me.






Also, thanks to ION for letting me know of device profiles; now have the Q8400 cruncher doing solely the two cancer and HPF-P2 projects.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2010)

KieX said:


> Just got Silver in HFCC. Good thing because it's one of the projects I most want to help. My dad had cancer twice, and thankfully beat it both times. And a friend's mum also beat breast cancer. So anything to help more people beat cancer is important to me.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100203/badgestats.png
> 
> *Also, thanks to ION for letting me know of device profiles; now have the Q8400 cruncher doing solely the two cancer and HPF-P2 projects*.



No problem, I'm using device profiles currently to have two computers to HCC (E6550 + Q6600) and 2 do RICE (X4 955 + P8600)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2010)

i got a new badge but am too lazy to take a SS tonight..


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i got a new badge but am too lazy to take a SS tonight..



Too lazy to take a screenshot?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Too lazy to take a screenshot?



yes


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats Tim not only for your new badge, but for overcoming your laziness


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats Tim not only for your new badge, but for overcoming your laziness



Thanks it took alot of work...To overcome the laziness that is. Its not hard to earn a new badge...The computers are doing 90%+ of the work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks it took alot of work...To overcome the laziness that is. Its not hard to earn a new badge...The computers are doing 90%+ of the work


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 9, 2010)

My 2nd badge !!!!!


----------



## ERazer (Feb 9, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> View attachment 33045
> 
> My 2nd badge !!!!!



gratz


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> View attachment 33045
> 
> My 2nd badge !!!!!



Looks like you'll also have a third in no time with HFCC! And the FA@H is not too far off either. Congrats!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> View attachment 33045
> 
> My 2nd badge !!!!!



Congratulations!

I should have gold in HCC soon, but I'm having shit output recently, I don't know why, the best I've gotten in 4 or 5 days now was 3k one day


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 11, 2010)

Can't wait to show off some badges  Still got a ways to go.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Can't wait to show off some badges  Still got a ways to go.



You could still show us a SS of your WCG page so we can see what points/runtime you have for each project


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You could still show us a SS of your WCG page so we can see what points/runtime you have for each project


----------



## ERazer (Feb 16, 2010)

well got update


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice Erazer.......What part of P.I. are you from?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2010)

I got a gold in HCC a couple days ago, but never got around to posting it:




I only have ~100 days more runtime needed to get Sapphire in RICE, so I'm going to do that, and then maybe I'll get an emerald in FAAH


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweet I'm up to 4 badges !!!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> View attachment 33331
> 
> Sweet I'm up to 4 badges !!!



Excellent, keep up the great work!


----------



## ERazer (Feb 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Very nice Erazer.......What part of P.I. are you from?



born in Manila, grew up in Pangasinan, went to Baguio city (UB) for college


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Great job everyone, really proud of all of you   I gotta check mine, sure I have new ones


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

ERazer said:


> born in Manila, grew up in Pangasinan, went to Baguio city (UB) for college




Nice......grew up in Angeles City...My mother actually graduated from SLU


----------



## dhoshaw (Feb 18, 2010)

Just went emerald on four projects.


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2010)

Good going dhoshaw!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> Just went emerald on four projects.



Looks great, your dedication is admirable!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

Good going shaw


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 24, 2010)

First Sapphire :


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrat ION. Yes you do like rice =:

My slow cruncher is a bit reluctant when it comes to point but it just eat hours so soon I will have my six silvers...long way to sapphire but sooner or later it will happen.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 24, 2010)

i got 2 new badges but once again am too lazy to post them. i will post later i'm going to go eat now(eating takes alot of work )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats ION< keep'em coming dude


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks!
I've switched everything over to a mix of HFCC and FAAH, so I should have a new badge in FAAH and HFCC at some point


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## KieX (Feb 27, 2010)

Got my first gold! Two more coming real soon!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 1, 2010)

I have refocused all of my project power to the Human Proteome-Folding Phase 2,to help get my sapphire badge for it.So I'm sure my points will be down from getting errored out alot. But i WANT That BADGE!






 Keep On CRUNCHIN!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY, why don't you use device profiles so that only the systems that run HPF2 reliably run it and the rest run HFCC or something?  I've found that Vista x64 and 7 x64 error out all of the time on HPF2, but the 32-bit OSs, particularly XP x32 (which I've never seen error), are much more stable


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> GREASEMONKEY, why don't you use device profiles so that only the systems that run HPF2 reliably run it and the rest run HFCC or something?  I've found that Vista x64 and 7 x64 error out all of the time on HPF2, but the 32-bit OSs, particularly XP x32 (which I've never seen error), are much more stable



I did not know you could set up profiles like that,I will now pursue.Thanks ION


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I did not know you could set up profiles like that,I will now pursue.Thanks ION



No problem, it's what I used to shun HPF2 away from my desktop (Win7 x64) when I was trying to get a badge in HPF2


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet 5 badges !!!  and 2 are 1/2 way to becoming silver.  Crunch on my friends, Crunch on...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 11, 2010)

Lookin' good Alien!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

first time i took a look at my badges in awhile


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 14, 2010)

Haven't posted here in a while, but here's an update on my badges. I got my first Emerald a little while ago in HCC, and I just got a Ruby in HFCC today .


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2010)

A couple updates:


----------



## theonedub (Mar 15, 2010)

^ You've been killing it lately Ion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> ^ You've been killing it lately Ion



ahem


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ahem


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


>



So how much did that i7 rig run ya.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So how much did that i7 rig run ya.



I picked it up for free from a very nice man named David


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I picked it up for free from a very nice man named David



Dammit, how can I contact that guy? 


Enjoy it while it's yours bro. i do eventually need some sweets in my life you know


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 18, 2010)

My first new badge advance.


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 18, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> My first new badge advance.



Way to go!   Keep on crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Alright so how does that badge thing work again?  Are mine good?   I keep forgetting to note this somewhere.

According to ION's reaction, looks like my badges are good lol


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright so how does that badge thing work again?  Are mine good?   I keep forgetting to note this somewhere.
> 
> According to ION's reaction, looks like my badges are good lol



Any badges you have are an excellent contribution


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Any badges you have are an excellent contribution



I still want to know how good they are


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still want to know how good they are



MOST EXCELLENT, DUDE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> MOST EXCELLENT, DUDE!



Sounds good to me


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 22, 2010)

Got another emerald. Only one left to go until the loooooooong wait for the next badge.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 22, 2010)

No new badges, but I havent posted a pic in a bit and also my daily totals are getting closer too.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks good!!


----------



## RAMMIE (Mar 22, 2010)

200 years runtime in a week.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike, that's totally incredible!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

Jesus Mike, keep it up buddy


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 23, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> 200 years runtime in a week.



Totally incomprehensable!!!


----------



## ERazer (Mar 30, 2010)

woot got my 1st emerald


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 30, 2010)

Im just now starting to get my silvers.  Emerald feels like a lifetime away.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2010)

ERazer said:


> woot got my 1st emerald
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100329/badge.jpg



  Good job dude


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2010)

ERazer said:


> woot got my 1st emerald
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100329/badge.jpg



Congrats


----------



## theonedub (Mar 31, 2010)

3 Emeralds since last update  Fighting AIDS@Home will hit soon as well.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 31, 2010)

wtg bud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

awesome job onedub


----------



## KieX (Apr 1, 2010)

Good going guys. Been a while since my last visit, nice to see you're all going at it!

I just recently got all gold. Although I tried my best to get a Ruby in Rice before it finished sending WU's, didn't quite manage lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 3, 2010)

Woot, My 1st Silver   Heres to having Rigs going 24/7/365


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulation. Bagdges does comes faster with 24/7/365/*100*


----------



## D.Law (Apr 5, 2010)

My 1st badge post. 2 Emerald & 4 Rubies & 1 Bronze..... Hope to get my 1st sapphire real soon...







___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher #1 - Core i7 965 | #2 - 2 x Intel Xeon E5420 | #3 - Core i7 920 | #4 - Core i7 870 | #5 - Core i7 860 | #6 - Core i5 750 | #7 - Core 2 Quad Q9450 | #8 - Core 2 Quad Q9400 |
Total Threads - 52
Total HDD Space - 45TB
Total Power Draw - INSANE!!!


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 5, 2010)

D.Law
Those are some impressive stats for only two months.
Awsome!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 6, 2010)

D.Law said:


> My 1st badge post. 2 Emerald & 4 Rubies & 1 Bronze..... Hope to get my 1st sapphire real soon...
> 
> http://www.gio.com.my/TPU/Badges.JPG
> 
> ...



WOW! You're really moving along bro!  Good Job!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 6, 2010)

@ D Law.... Mighty Impressive !!!!!


----------



## D.Law (Apr 12, 2010)

My 1st Sapphire. 







___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher #1 - Core i7 965 | #2 - 2 x Intel Xeon E5420 | #3 - Core i7 920 | #4 - Core i7 870 | #5 - Core i7 860 | #6 - Core i5 750 | #7 - Core 2 Quad Q9450 | #8 - Core 2 Quad Q9400 |
Total Threads - 52
Total HDD Space - 45TB
Total Power Draw - INSANE!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2010)

It's been a while since I last posted.....since the last time I have at least the sapphire in HFCC...not sure what else:




I'm switching everything over to FAAH so I can get a sapphire there as well...maybe I'll focus on HCMD2 after that


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 21, 2010)

So close! 






I want my first badge...


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

You're soooo close!  I remember the night I was literally off by 20 minutes of runtime from my Sapphire badge in HFCC....then I got it the next morning when some more WUs validated


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 21, 2010)

Woke up about ten minutes or so ago... To this little badge. 






Today's going to be a good day!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome!
Do you have any projects in particular that you crunch, or do you take some of everything?
My typical strategy is to do one project until I get a new badge, then switch over, and rotate


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 21, 2010)

Right now I do alot of them. 






Only reason I didn't do all of them is because 2 projects at a time takes a while to do. Once I get some more crunchers built I'll manage them individually. (Once I figure out how to do that...)


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 21, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Woke up about ten minutes or so ago... To this little badge.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/549bb69c.png
> 
> Today's going to be a good day!



Congrats on your first badge Ed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

Ed

you are not a badge virgin any more   keep them coming


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Should have my second badge within a week. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck Randal


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good luck Randal



Thanks. Just added my GF's laptop to the crunching deal again. So hopefully it'll help my PPD a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw tht, good job   my ass is itching to build another cruncher


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Saw tht, good job   my ass is itching to build another cruncher



What sort of rig would you build?  A cheap AII X4, a Phenom II X4, an i7....?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

I will reveal my plans.

Since I don't have much room for rigs my plan was to build a cheap Athlon X4 rig.  Later on I would build most likely an i7 or something along the lines to replace that rig.  When I did replace it I was thinking of getting together with my superiors  to setup a WCG contest and put the rig up as the price.  A full working rig.  Whoever wins it just has to install windows and good to go.  HDD will be formatted before it is retired from my use.  It'll be a bit, but I'll get it done.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome CP, good luck!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks bro, I'll keep you guys posted when the time comes.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

here's an update on my Badges!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, that's incredible Mindweaver!  I'm very impressed!
And an average of a month of runtime a day!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that's incredible Mindweaver!  I'm very impressed!
> And an average of a month of runtime a day!



Thanks Bro!  21 rigs crunching away 24/7!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Bro!  21 rigs crunching away 24/7!





I have 4 rigs that go mostly 24/7 (X4 955, C2DM P8600, and a pair of P4s), the Q6600 is on most of the time (maybe 20/7), and the E6550 is on irregularly


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I have 4 rigs that go mostly 24/7 (X4 955, C2DM P8600, and a pair of P4s), the Q6600 is on most of the time (maybe 20/7), and the E6550 is on irregularly



Last year around this time I had 36 rigs crunching. but due to funds I had to drop my production.... but i'm slowly get'n back up there...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 23, 2010)

http://img.techpowerup.org/100422/Capture004232.jpg

My 2nd Silver w/ 2 more on the way!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine:


----------



## KieX (Apr 23, 2010)

Checked this morning, seems like I got my first ruby on my birthday last night. That was a nice unexpected surprise


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations!  Are there any particular projects that you crunch, or do you do some of everything?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats kiex, indeed a nice bday surprise


----------



## KieX (Apr 23, 2010)

I run all projects on the Q9550 and Q8400. On sister's E6300 it's set up to do only the cancer and the intermittent projects. When I head the news Rice was going to end I switched all of them to Rice to give it a full-on last stint.


----------



## neoreif (Apr 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> Checked this morning, seems like I got my first ruby on my birthday last night. That was a nice unexpected surprise



Hey Bud! A belated Happy Birthday to you and Nice one on that Ruby badge you Got!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Hey Bud! A belated Happy Birthday to you and Nice one on that Ruby badge you Got!



Do you have any new badges to show off?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

update time for me


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks good Tim...I see that you managed to get your ruby in RICE!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good Tim...I see that you managed to get your ruby in RICE!


thanks 
yes i did.  i didn't even try on that i just let my rigs do whatever gets sent there way


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks
> yes i did.  i didn't even try on that i just let my rigs do whatever gets sent there way



Whenever I here that a project is ending soon, I try to get as much done for it as possible...didn't work so well for me for CEP, but RICE was no issue


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

Badge update:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Badge update:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/Badges.jpg



 Good looking badges hammer


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Badge update:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/Badges.jpg



Now _*this*_ is awesome!


----------



## neoreif (Apr 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Do you have any new badges to show off?



No new badges yet Ion! But I was lucky enough to make silver on all the projects I got involved with! 
My longest longest running project is still at 61 days runtime so it would still be a while for me to reach gold (90 days)!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 27, 2010)

New badge today!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks good Ed!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks! Going to get some more soon I hope. 

We had a nasty windstorm today when I was away from home, one of the trees in the backyard almost fell. Lost about 1/3 of it's branches, luckily none hit the house...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good Radical Edward
Crunch away

By the way I love Cowboy Bebop (if that is where your username is from)!!!!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 27, 2010)

Gratz R E...  Ima post in a day or so when the remaining 2 projects go silver OoO


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 30, 2010)

4 Silvers and my HCC will be silver in a week.   to me !!


----------



## ERazer (May 1, 2010)

well new badges  i blame u all for me not getting emerald on RICE


----------



## blkhogan (May 1, 2010)

ERazer said:


> well new badges  i blame u all for me not getting emerald on RICE
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100430/emeralds829.jpg


Hahahahaha..... I blame you I cant get 100,000 ppd. All your fault.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2010)

Looks excellent everyone...I should have a new badge (emerald) in HCMD2 before too long


----------



## t77snapshot (May 1, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> That's all I got so far....
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/WCGbadges.jpg



I've come quite a ways.......


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2010)

You sure have!


----------



## mrsemi (May 8, 2010)

Updated...  turned some silvers into golds and a gold to a ruby.  

One of these days you guys are gonna have to remind me how to get 4k a day on an I7 so I can get some more of these.


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2010)




----------



## t77snapshot (May 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


>



heheh yipee


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

Seems I grabbed up two moar badges before I started crunching for Stanley.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

Good job Randal


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

Looks like I was close to another, but I'd rather crunch for Stanley right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looks like I was close to another, but I'd rather crunch for Stanley right now.



Yeah bro, badges and points are not my priority right now, I could have easily been over 2million.  That might put a smile on my face, but knowing what I'm doing for stanley not only puts a smile on my face, it also gives me a sense of satisfaction and knowing I'm doing something in honor of a great member who is not around just because health is keeping him from being here.  My prayers go out to Stan


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

Exactly why I'm crunching for him right now. I'm trying to get my brother to crunch with his i7 and his Althon X2 for Stanley. He was down with the idea last I heard...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Exactly why I'm crunching for him right now. I'm trying to get my brother to crunch with his i7 and his Althon X2 for Stanley. He was down with the idea last I heard...



That'll be great, keep us posted.


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

Emerald in HCMD2:





Switched back to a mixture of FAAH and HCMD2 pursuing Sapphire in both


----------



## vaiopup (May 18, 2010)

Just three pooey brown ones at the minute.......FAAH one to follow


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2010)

Cool, can we see?
I'll have a sapphire in FAAH before too long  (only 30 days more runtime needed)


----------



## vaiopup (May 18, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

one seems to have changed lol.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 18, 2010)

Im less than 1 day away from my 1st gold badge, unfortunatly it will have to hold off as I am still fighting the good cause is StanHemi's name


----------



## theonedub (May 18, 2010)

Emeralds all around and will be getting my first Sapphire soon!


----------



## vaiopup (May 18, 2010)

Emerald ones are pirty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

Well, how bout postin Stans badges?   This should all make us proud!


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2010)

Damn proud to see my crunching going to something!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn proud to see my crunching going to something!



yep, definitely feels very good bro


----------



## [Ion] (May 21, 2010)

My badges, now with Sapphire in FAAH:




I'm going back to HCMD2 now


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 23, 2010)

New badge!  






Most likely going to go back to crunching for Stanley now... I'll change it over sometime today.


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

'Grats!


----------



## theonedub (Jun 10, 2010)

bump with my first Sapphire:


----------



## ERazer (Jun 25, 2010)

Ruby on my HPF


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

good goin ERazer


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 2, 2010)

Update:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 silver 1 gold... WOOT


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 2, 2010)

Getting there!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2010)

I should have a Sapphire in HCMD2 within a month (only 30 days more runtime to go)


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jul 7, 2010)

Update on my badges. Got both of my computers running CEP Phase 2 exclusively right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2010)

Ooh, there's a new CEP?  Must go switch my Pent4s to it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jul 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ooh, there's a new CEP?  Must go switch my Pent4s to it



It's actually exclusive to Linux only for about ten more days, then it will come to Windows.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=134


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> It's actually exclusive to Linux only for about ten more days, then it will come to Windows.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=134



Well, guess I'm glad I waited then


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

New Badge! 






About to get another too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Good job dude 

I don't even know if I have a new badge, but here they are anyways:


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Lu523 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice job on the new badge. Keep crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice jobs everyone!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## KieX (Jul 20, 2010)

Good going guys! Nice to see you making inroads Radical Ed


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice Ed!


----------



## mrsemi (Jul 21, 2010)

MjkMike coming up from the rear, Got a wook right on my tail.

Picked up some new colors.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

Good stuff guys


----------



## ERazer (Jul 21, 2010)

posted this in the wrong thread the other day lol


Emerald @ HPF-Phase2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

ERazer said:


> posted this in the wrong thread the other day lol
> 
> 
> Emerald @ HPF-Phase2
> ...



Good job


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 21, 2010)

Also here is Stanhemi's


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 21, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## Poppageek (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

Got some new badge action thanks to some help.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got some new badge action thanks to some help.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/48ebfa15.jpg



doing well rad! keep it up


----------



## twilyth (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## ERazer (Aug 7, 2010)

twilyth said:


> http://i37.tinypic.com/fp8mkz.jpg
> 
> http://i30.tinypic.com/a17ji8.jpg



Gj bud , need me one of those cats


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

Big thanks to all those that have helped me with the contest so far! I'm VERY close to hitting the mark!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2010)

twilyth said:


> http://i37.tinypic.com/fp8mkz.jpg
> 
> http://i30.tinypic.com/a17ji8.jpg



Epic.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR HELPING ME! 

Hat, CP, feel free to switch rigs over to other people. 

Don, if you crunch with me for a few more days, just to make sure, that'd be great.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks great all around!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/716e4f26.jpg
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR HELPING ME!
> 
> ...



Anytime Randal, glad I was of help.  I actually pulled the rig last night but forgot to mention to you.  T77 is next


----------



## ERazer (Aug 16, 2010)

My 1st sapphire, that took awhile


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

Doesn't it feel so good?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/db14099c.jpg



NIIICE!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/db14099c.jpg



You're getting a lot of new badges!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## ERazer (Aug 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/53d00afd.jpg




well done bud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

Good job Randal


----------



## msgclb (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got my first bronze badge. Well, it's the first time that I remember seeing a bronze badge on my stats page. As you can see I've got two blank areas needing a badge that I'm hoping will get filled in within a few days.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulation with your "first" bronze. 497 PPD/core. Which CPU are you using or is it a mix?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations!

It's been so long since I've had a bronze badge


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've got my first bronze badge. Well, it's the first time that I remember seeing a bronze badge on my stats page. As you can see I've got two blank areas needing a badge that I'm hoping will get filled in within a few days.



Very nice and good luck.  But you are missing an entire project too - Beta testing.  You need to opt in for that and even if you do, it will likely be many months (for me it's been about 2 years) before you get any kind of badge.  Just thought I should mention it in case you weren't aware.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Congratulation with your "first" bronze. 497 PPD/core. Which CPU are you using or is it a mix?



I'm running Ubuntu v9.04 desktop AMD64 on two rigs for my 'The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2' project.

ASUS P6T Deluxe Intel X58 | Intel Core i7 Extreme Edition 965 with a OC around 3.7GHz.
DFI LanParty UT X58-T3EH8 Intel X58 | Intel Core i7 920 at stock 2.67GHz.

I have to shut these rigs down around noon or when it gets above 85F until the sun goes down.

How did you come up with "497 PPD/core"?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm running Ubuntu v9.04 desktop AMD64 on two rigs for my 'The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2' project.
> 
> ASUS P6T Deluxe Intel X58 | Intel Core i7 Extreme Edition 965 with a OC around 3.7GHz.
> DFI LanParty UT X58-T3EH8 Intel X58 | Intel Core i7 920 at stock 2.67GHz.
> ...



14:15:11:31 is 1,264,291 seconds. 50.937 = 7,276,71 point.

(7,276,71 / 1,264,291) * 3600 * 24 = 497 PPD

I started to do this kind of calculations to compair XP 32 with WIN7 32 and 64 bit on the same rig. Since I had different OC in my XP days that figure is not interessting but I found I got a 6.8 % gain going from 32 bit to 64 bit (613 PPD/core @ 4.0 GHz on a 7 920)


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice bro!


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Mindweaver.

It's good to see I'm not the only early bird.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 27, 2010)

That's right! TGIF!  I should have gotten up a little earlier, but my g/f and i have been watching all the seasons of dexter.. lol She never seen them so i'm trying to get her up to speed.  

Now i'm off to work later bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2010)

Very nice both of you!


----------



## Lu523 (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice going on all the new badges. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 28, 2010)

Who would've thought. I only run WCG on weekends, if any. Nice to see it still pays off.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't updated mine in awhile. Check it out!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 28, 2010)

Yoru are getting very close to 10 years on CMD2 - impressive Mindweaver.


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 28, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I haven't updated mine in awhile. Check it out!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100828/Badges8-26-10.jpg



You are a crunching madman brotha.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks brotha just trying to find a cure and keep up with you!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Aug 29, 2010)

Got my bronze in C4CW today.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow.  I haven't checked since my last post, more or less.  Just found out I got 3 new ones - beta testing, clean water and dengue 2.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 31, 2010)

I finally got my 3 bronze badges for ccw, cep 2 and dddt 2. Now the question is shall I go for the beta testing?


----------



## caleb (Aug 31, 2010)

lol 4 years. its like 1000euro/PC for electric bill.


----------



## KieX (Sep 1, 2010)

Really nice badges up there ^^

Here's mine, just got Emerald in HFCC and Silver in CfCW
(Also checkout the team's total run time, we've contributed *737 years!* of runtime to WCG )


----------



## msgclb (Sep 6, 2010)

I got some silver platting for my C4CW and CEP2 projects. 
It looks like my DDDT2 rust bucket will have too stay that way for many months to come.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 6, 2010)

Good Job guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome guys!

I should have a bronze in C4CW within a couple days


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

Bronze in C4CW:





Should have Silver by the end of the weekend, if not earlier


----------



## ERazer (Sep 9, 2010)

^Same, and gonna have few more blues soon as well


----------



## Lu523 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice going guys. As for beta testing. That one might take along time to get a badge.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 9, 2010)

Lu523 said:


> Nice going guys. As for beta testing. That one might take along time to get a badge.



Fo' shizzle.  I can't remember exactly but I think it's been about a year since I signed up for Beta and just got a bronze.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2010)

ERazer said:


> ^Same, and gonna have few more blues soon as well
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100908/wcg.jpg


How did you get it all blue and pretty like that?  


Lu523 said:


> Nice going guys. As for beta testing. That one might take along time to get a badge.



Far too long :shadedshu


----------



## theonedub (Sep 9, 2010)

Great Crunching effort guys  

No new badges for me, and its been a while too! I was tempted to opt out of Muscular Dystrophy research (almost 3yrs run time now), but MD is such a shitty disease I can't bring myself to stop. F MD.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2010)

Understandable.  Once I get at least a silver in C4CW I'm going to add it back in the mix, I'd like a sapphire badge in it as well


----------



## ERazer (Sep 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> How did you get it all blue and pretty like that?



c/p from FB add-on, gotta spread wcg in FB friends


----------



## HammerON (Sep 9, 2010)

Blue is my favorite color


----------



## msgclb (Sep 15, 2010)

I struck gold with my C4CW and CEP2 projects.
I've been getting a few more DDDT2 WUs but not enough to get the rust off!


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 15, 2010)

These are mine, quite few but enough for less than a month of crunching.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

First new one in a while  Started to participate in Beta Testing as well. 






I get a lot of MD WUs as you can see.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 17, 2010)

sapphires on HCC & FAAH 	 

next up will be HPF


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 22, 2010)

Starting to get a nice little farm going! Cheers for the computer it is added and crunching!!!


----------



## Bow (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I have 3, and the thing Crunches all but 2-3 hours a day.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 22, 2010)

Bow said:


> I think I have 3, and the thing Crunches all but 2-3 hours a day.



that's better than none.... it all goes to a good cause so every little bit helps keep on crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2010)

4 more days of runtime and a silver in C4CW....probably adding the i7 back tomorrow (it's been off for the past week) so it shouldn't be more than another couple days 

Then on to getting a gold in that and a sapphire in HCMD2...or maybe CEP, I'll have to decide.  Can't have everything right away


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 25, 2010)

Its been a long time since I posted mine so here they are.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2010)

Silver in C4CW:





Currently have everything still doing C4CW, so should be at gold before too long


----------



## msgclb (Sep 28, 2010)

I now have Ruby badges for C4CW and TCEP-2.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, that's incredible!

I should have gold in C4CW within a few days....once I hit ruby in it I might spread out and do a few projects.  Currently just doing C4CW so I can hurry up and get the badge


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Gold 

Should be ruby before too long....I intend to keep to C4CW through the remainder of the contest


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

Got gold in C4CW too and a few of my emerald badges hunting down the sapphire. Rice will remain gold forever though, just didn't have the computing power back then to return a few more hours of research to earn the ruby.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks really nice 

At some point, I'm going to try and get a Sapphire in HCMD2 and an Emerald in HPF2, but for now it's water all the way.

And at some point, I'd really like at least a ruby in CEP2


----------



## msgclb (Oct 4, 2010)

It's only taken about a week to get my Emerald Badge for C4CW because we joined the Clean Water Challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Very impressive, you set the gold (or shall I say emerald/sapphire?) standard for all of us 

I can't quite believe that after 2 days I have about 50 days more runtime in C4CW


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Ruby in C4CW.....emerald coming up


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 5, 2010)

Got myself an Emerald for Clean Water!!








*Keep Crunchin and Foldin!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Very impressive  

I'm coming for an emerald...shouldn't be more than 10days-2 weeks


----------



## ERazer (Oct 8, 2010)

got couple new badge CCW and HPF2


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice 

I'm ~110 days of runtime away from an emerald in C4CW...by the time that I get there, we should pretty much be done w/ the C4CW contest, so I think I'll spread out more.  Maybe I'll tackle the relatively easy job of getting a sapphire in HCMD2, or a CEP2 badge of some sort


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

Great job ERazer   I'll post mine shortly.  I got 2 pages of threads with new subscriptions.   Gotta catch up while I was gone to work!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Damn 

Now let's see those badges


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn
> 
> Now let's see those badges



Just over a page to be exact, still a lot. 

This is page 2


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Opera  

FF all the way 

And let's see those badges


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Opera
> 
> FF all the way
> 
> And let's see those badges



Just gave opera a shot, loving it.  Bit snappier than FF.  look at the bottom of my screenshot though, see FF right next to it   I won't get rid of it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice 

What makes me the most irritated is that by joining WCG late, I missed out on the CEP, DDT, and IADS badges 

I want them all.  At least I still have CEP2 as an option


----------



## KieX (Oct 10, 2010)

Wohoo! Ruby in C4CW is here!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice 

Just got a ruby myself a couple days ago, now very close to emerald


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

SO CLOSE....


----------



## ERazer (Oct 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> SO CLOSE....
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/430b2d0e.jpg



u'll get it Rad! btw how u feeling better?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> u'll get it Rad! btw how u feeling better?



I know, I'll have it by the end of the day. 

Still sick, but my GF is doing her best to nurse me back to health.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I know, I'll have it by the end of the day.
> 
> Still sick, but my GF is doing her best to nurse me back to health.



hehe good for u  best medicine


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, that's close Randal!   You'll have it soon for sure!!  And then you'll have a badge I don't have


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Good job Randal, keep it up.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

...and there it is.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

....And now you have a badge that I don't 

I'll have to do something about that.

I figure I should have a new badge (emerald in C4CW) to post by tonight's update


----------



## Disparia (Oct 12, 2010)

Haven't checked in awhile:






ATM, just 4 cores going. Down from an all-time high of 48-50. Could get two Phenom 9550's running once I grab a couple cheap boards.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Very impressive both of you  

I should have a little something in about an hour


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks good Tim 

Any particular badges you're working towards ATM?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good Tim
> 
> Any particular badges you're working towards ATM?



just crunching for the challenge we are in. So the clean water?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep 

Me too, looking forward actually to being done w/ it so I can move on to HCMD2 or something else.  By tonight's update I'll have emerald in C4CW, which is enough for now, time to bump up some others


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

What is this? 






Looks like another emerald


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

nice Ion. You trying to get all emerald?
I too am looking forward to being done with it. I will then go back to just crunching on everything.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, _ideally_, I'd have all sapphire 

But, yes, in the mean time, my goal is to boost up HPF2 to emerald, HCMD2 to sapphire, and then CEP2 to at least gold.  None of these should take very long, especially accumulating the lower-end badges in CEP2.

But once I have at least emerald in each, I'll probably spread out and run everything....if they haven't released a new project for which I must have a badge, that is


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

good luck ion. At the rate your going i don't see you having any problem making your goal.

Also i just noticed i have over 9 years of run time in less then 2 years of crunching. my goal by the end of the month is 10years. I am at 9:019:18:50:58 (9 years, 19 days, 18hours, 50minuts, 58 seconds)
if i keep at the same rate i will make it but hardly but i hope to get the X2 up before next month and that would give alittle more breathing room.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

I figure it shouldn't be hard 

And you should be able to make any of your goals as well 

1 year, 3 months, 6 days of crunching ATM 
Some days I had very little runtime, but I've had a couple days where I got over a month of runtime!   Those were fun


----------



## msgclb (Oct 13, 2010)

Another ten days or a year later and I now have my Sapphire Badge for C4CW.
Thanks Clean Water Challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

That simply looks amazing   

I'll be there at some point


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

^^Exactly


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2010)

Slow and steady progress. Silver in C4CW and approaching 3yrs on HCMD, no badge, but a milestone in itself:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Very impressive, definitely a milestone 

I'm still chugging away on C4CW & I'm only 60 days of runtime away from a sapphire in HCMD2


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2010)

I told you guys I wouldn't post till I got my Yellows, well here it is !!! I have 3 now with a 4th on the way.  Also my comp seems to perfer the 4 main projects over any of the sporadic ones even when other ppl are getting them.  Meh, result stacking in any of the projects is always welcome


----------



## ERazer (Oct 20, 2010)

great job bud


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2010)

Update after a year of crunching:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

That's very impressive!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Great job FORD


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

What do I see here?





Looks like a sapphire in HCMD2 

Everything's been switched over to HCC & C4CW in pursuit of the next level badges in both of those


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Ruby in HCC:





If I can get a consistent ~50 days of runtime a day, even sapphire will be fast


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 30, 2010)

Sapphire on Computing for Clean water!!






*Crunch on guys!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, that's super-impressive! 

A sapphire in C4CW is my next goal after I get a few more levels in HCC...or maybe I'll do HPF2 next.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Bronze in CEP2:





And another month of runtime on my HCC badge


----------



## KieX (Oct 31, 2010)

Thought I'd check today, look like I got my first Sapphire


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats!

IMO, the emeralds look the best, but I prefer the sapphires since it shows you've helped more 

Not so fond of ruby or bronze TBH


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 1, 2010)

Sliver in C4CW.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sliver in C4CW.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/6b6cbd12.jpg



Congrats!


----------



## Baleful (Nov 1, 2010)

Can I play? 






As you can see, Cancer research has always been my core project.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Definitely, anyone's welcome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

27 years


----------



## Baleful (Nov 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 27 years


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

How's RRR baleful? ...and yeah, that's some good runtime!


----------



## Baleful (Nov 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How's RRR baleful? ...and yeah, that's some good runtime!



RRTech is good, our WCG team has a November competition going, so things are good.  Stop by some time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

Naw dude, I had my differences there, I'm sure you remember.

Just glad to know you'll doing good bro. What are the details of this competition?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Baleful said:


> RRTech is good, our WCG team has a November competition going, so things are good.  Stop by some time



I might pop in for a day or two later in Nov after I finish up at XS, we'll see


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Baleful (Nov 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I might pop in for a day or two later in Nov after I finish up at XS, we'll see



Drop by any time, all are welcome.  Just be warned, RRTech roll's a little more rough than most tech forums on the net.  


RRTech November competition thread can be found here.  Though the deadline has passed for the prize signup, all are welcome to join in the fun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

Baleful said:


> Drop by any time, all are welcome.  Just be warned, RRTech roll's a little more rough than most tech forums on the net.
> 
> 
> RRTech November competition thread can be found here.  Though the deadline has passed for the prize signup, all are welcome to join in the fun.



Good luck guys


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats Tim 

I need another 40 days of runtime to get an emerald in HCC, which probably means tomorrow night


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Emerald in HCC:






I'm going to leave everything doing nothing but HCC for another week or so, by that point I should have a sapphire and I'll move on to HPF2 or something else


----------



## bogmali (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Naw dude, I had my differences there, I'm sure you remember.



I still do :shadedshu and the fact that I'm still banned over there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll admit, the site is great, especially if you're into water-cooling.  But it's ran a bit too differently for my taste.  Just my two cents of course, no bashing.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll admit, the site is great, especially if you're into water-cooling.  But it's ran a bit too differently for my taste.  Just my two cents of course, no bashing.



No need to be modest Dave.......I'll say it for you (on 2nd thought)...it's ran by an [insert appropriate word here]

Now back on topic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Just don't want to start anything and have the bullshit start all over again. The site is great, like i said just not ran to my liking, nothing bad about that.


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 3, 2010)

Cruncher #1 Intel Core 2 Q6600 || Cruncher #2 AMD Phenom X4 9450e ||  Cruncher #3 Intel Core i7 960 || Now online


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

.respect:  post this in the team thread dude


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

bogmali said:


> No need to be modest Dave.......I'll say it for you (on 2nd thought)...it's ran by an [insert appropriate word here]
> 
> Now back on topic
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/BOINC908.jpg



Congrats, that looks nice!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Emerald in HCC:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/wcgbadges.png
> 
> I'm going to leave everything doing nothing but HCC for another week or so, by that point I should have a sapphire and I'll move on to HPF2 or something else




 Quick ? for you Ion. Clean energy project phase 2 ( linux 64 bit only....correct)?
If i have that checked in my projects,will it only be down loaded to my ubuntu machine and not screw with my Windows machines???????


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm only 4 days away from sapphire on CCW - what should i go for next?  What project still has lots of work units?  Here's what I have to date:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Quick ? for you Ion. Clean energy project phase 2 ( linux 64 bit only....correct)?
> If i have that checked in my projects,will it only be down loaded to my ubuntu machine and not screw with my Windows machines???????


That's my experience, my Win7 x64 and 29 WinXP x86 systems just don't pull any.

My laptop (Ubuntu 10.10 x64) was the only system that ever pulled them, although I switched it back to HCC because I was having lots of issues w/ CEP2 


twilyth said:


> I'm only 4 days away from sapphire on CCW - what should i go for next?  What project still has lots of work units?  Here's what I have to date:
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/6230c25a.png



I'd say which ever project you're most passionate about, or just a mix of all of them


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's my experience, my Win7 x64 and 29 WinXP x86 systems just don't pull any.
> 
> My laptop (Ubuntu 10.10 x64) was the only system that ever pulled them, although I switched it back to HCC because I was having lots of issues w/ CEP2
> 
> ...


Well, I noticed that I didn't have CEP2 check off.  Not sure how I missed that one - and i must have missed it big time since I don't have a single result showing for that project. {shrug}

Do you think there are enough wu's that I could get some badge swag?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Sure...I had my Linux system running nothing but CEP2 for a while with no issues


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sure...I had my Linux system running nothing but CEP2 for a while with no issues



Weird - where those beta wu's?  Because I just got a CEP2 wu for one of my machines (all are W7-x64) and it was a beta unit - I guess they were only available for Linux machines and now they must be expanding the project to include windows too.  That's odd because isn't it normally the other way round? {shrug}


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Weird - where those beta wu's?  Because I just got a CEP2 wu for one of my machines (all are W7-x64) and it was a beta unit - I guess they were only available for Linux machines and now they must be expanding the project to include windows too.  That's odd because isn't it normally the other way round? {shrug}



I have about half a dozen CEP2 Betas across my machines ATM...far more than I've ever had at any point before


----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Weird - where those beta wu's?  Because I just got a CEP2 wu for one of my machines (all are W7-x64) and it was a beta unit - I guess they were only available for Linux machines and now they must be expanding the project to include windows too.  That's odd because isn't it normally the other way round? {shrug}



It was meant to run on both linux and win, but the windows release was constantly put back. Sounds like we might be getting it soon then if you've seen then.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

A Windows release would be great, the school has massive upload bandwidth (well in excess of 500k a second) so being able to run CEP2 on those would be great


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## ocgmj (Nov 9, 2010)

Got my first two badges.




techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

I pulled a sapphire in HCC last night 





And just one WU away from a bronze in Beta testing!  Hell yeah, this has taken long enough!!

Everything has been switched to a mix of C4CW and HPF2 in the pursuit of badges in those


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 10, 2010)

My first two badges!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats for both of you!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2010)

1 year, 3 months, 4 days since I started and I finally have a bronze in Beta testing!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Any new badges for anyone?

Probably ~2 more days and I'll have a sapphire in C4CW....then on to HPF2 I think.

They really need more work for CEP2, I'm lucky to have even 1 of those WUs on each machine at a time (w/ a 3 day work buffer)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't even know if I have any new ones


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

It would be hard to miss them for me, I check my WCG page twice a day and carefully track progress made on all badges/projects.

I think I'm a bit obsessed with it, but that's OK


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It would be hard to miss them for me, I check my WCG page twice a day and carefully track progress made on all badges/projects.
> 
> I think I'm a bit obsessed with it, but that's OK



Fine by me, nothing wrong with being obsessed by WCG.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Absolutely...a waste of time to check so much, but worth it IMO nonetheless 

I'm going to see if I can set all of the computer @ school to report immediately either tomorrow or Tuesday, that should speed things up


----------



## twilyth (Nov 15, 2010)

As someone who has suffered from debilitating OCD in the past, I would say the main thing is to realize when you are in control and when you are not.  Things like this can be a real nightmare for people with OCD. When I was at XS, there were so many times I'd see people spending ridiculous amounts of money on hardware and maxing out the electrical circuits in their house and I wanted to say something but you really can't.  Maybe they really enjoy it and can afford it, so STFU.  People here seem much more laid back and realistic so I feel a lot more comfortable here.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Exactly, very well said 

I spend what I can to do what I can, but I'm most certainly not going to spend all of my money on systems for WCG, there are other important things in my life


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

twilyth said:


> As someone who has suffered from debilitating OCD in the past, I would say the main thing is to realize when you are in control and when you are not.  Things like this can be a real nightmare for people with OCD. When I was at XS, there were so many times I'd see people spending ridiculous amounts of money on hardware and maxing out the electrical circuits in their house and I wanted to say something but you really can't.  Maybe they really enjoy it and can afford it, so STFU.  People here seem much more laid back and realistic so I feel a lot more comfortable here.



We are not about huge penis's, we are just a little family giving it what we got!


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 15, 2010)

It is a little more laid back here but what I like is the friendly environment here. I still have my membership at XS but I just refuse to use it because of my own personal reasons. I still like the people there. They are a great pack of people as well and the Water Cooling community there is second to none on the net. XS has it's place just like this site has it's place as well. I like it here and I came back here when I left XS because I remembered when XS was down and this site provided a place for us to go and even set up a XS refugee camp. 

I still like to spend a lot of money when I have it and yeah threw a few breakers in my time but that was part of the fun. We did/do that because it is fun. I love to create and make new builds. My next one is going to be a doozie and will be revealed only when it's done. Let's just say it is going to put a whole new meaning to the stoners club! 

What I wanted to do coming back here is to get back to helping people. At XS we spend so much time with manufacturer politics and sometimes we forgot to help the new guy coming in because we did not want to repeat for the thousandth time that yes clamps work good or not to use a mixed cocktail and to use distilled water with a bioside instead. Many of us were/is also the crunchers of the site and setup rigs on a regular basis. Water cooled rigs are happy crunching rigs!  But what I missed is the helping just like I am here to give back what was given to me. I want to forget the manufacturer politics, I want to forget the BS ego's that forget others and I want to get back to helping people because it provides the best environments to learn and grow. Very hard to grow in a place when everyone knows everything.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2010)

Very well said


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is what I have accumulated so far...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats, you're off to a nice start 

And not too much longer until you get a silver in HCMD2 

I'm ~75 days of runtime away from a sapphire in C4CW, so I've already added HPF2 back in to the mix


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 15, 2010)

Almost silver on everything


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## twilyth (Nov 15, 2010)

I want some more CEP2 wu's.  I'm only getting one per machine right now.


----------



## KieX (Nov 16, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I want some more CEP2 wu's.  I'm only getting one per machine right now.



Log in to WCG website and look at your Device Manager -> Device Profiles. In there as well as choosing what projects you will have this option at the bottom:






I got well over 100 queued up between my computers.


EDIT: The reason they disable that by default is to avoid computers with larger work queues that barely meet the requirements not being able to complete them by their deadline (assumption of mine of course)


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2010)

Making progress


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> Log in to WCG website and look at your Device Manager -> Device Profiles. In there as well as choosing what projects you will have this option at the bottom:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101115/Capture.jpg
> 
> ...



I've already done that, and I still only get 1 per computer @ any one time 

Almost entire C4CW and HPF2 WUs


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> Log in to WCG website and look at your Device Manager -> Device Profiles. In there as well as choosing what projects you will have this option at the bottom:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101115/Capture.jpg
> 
> ...



Many, many thanks Kiex.  I'm a badge whore in addition to being a points whore so this is very important to me.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep, badge whore here as well 

I just switched all of my systems to a different device profile with that enabled, hopefully that'll give them more CEP2 WUs


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2010)

Sapphire in C4CW (although, much closer to barely making it than I would have suspected):




Now doing exclusively CEP2 and HPF2, although many systems still have C4CW WUs in their queues


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 18, 2010)

I have some more badge love coming!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2010)

Silver in CEP2, gold in the works.  And more progress towards emerald in HPF2


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 20, 2010)

So close to a gold in HCC







Soon to have a brown in CEPP2.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Not much longer 

One day, I think I was exactly 1 hour of runtime shy of a bronze in CEP2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

Keep up the great work Randal!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

No love for me?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> No love for me?



Oh snap, I missed your post right before his.   Good job to you too!  Both of you know it anyways!


----------



## popswala (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's the few I have


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 20, 2010)

Looking good popswala.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh snap, I missed your post right before his.   Good job to you too!  Both of you know it anyways!


Thanks, that's the danger of making the last post on a page 


popswala said:


> Here's the few I have
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101120/WCG Badges.jpg



Regardless of what you have, it's very welcome!  Crunch on


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 21, 2010)

Always liked Emerald Green.

Keep up the good work team and these are the stars we should be working for.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101121/green.jpg
> 
> Always liked Emerald Green.
> 
> Keep up the good work team and these are the stars we should be working for.



Good job Mike.


----------



## KieX (Nov 21, 2010)

Been giving my thanks throughout the last few pages, you're doing an awesome job everyone.

If anyone is interested in making themselves a forum signature with their badges that auto-updates take a look at this link:

http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/show_badge_picture_bild.php
Just put your name on the first box, and the number or rows to divide your badges in.

Decided to put one myself so I guess you'll just need to look below for my progress so far 
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 22, 2010)

Recent badges


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2010)

Good job dude


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2010)

Gold in CEP2 && emerald in HPF2 





Ruby in CEP2 not far off either


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 23, 2010)

i got my first badge. bronz for c2cw. too lazy to show off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> i got my first badge. bronz fot c2cw. too lazy to show off



ahh come on!!!!! :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ahh come on!!!!! :shadedshu








done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

Sayan,

I believe you are blocking the bottom one 

Randal, great job bro


----------



## twilyth (Nov 23, 2010)

Just for fun, I made a list of all of the available badges in every color.


----------



## popswala (Nov 23, 2010)

You should put next to each one what wu it goes with. Just a thought. Looks cool. Helps me see where I am on that and how they go.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 23, 2010)

popswala said:


> You should put next to each one what wu it goes with. Just a thought. Looks cool. Helps me see where I am on that and how they go.



all you have to do is quote my post and you can add whatever labels you want.  The img tags refer you to the original images on the WCG web site.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's the HTML source if anyone is interested.


```
<html>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/acah_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/acah_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/acah_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/acah_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/acah_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/acah_5.jpg /> <br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/beta_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/beta_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/beta_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/beta_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/beta_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/beta_5.jpg /> <br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/c4cw_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/c4cw_1.jpg />

<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/c4cw_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/c4cw_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/c4cw_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/c4cw_5.jpg /> <br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep1_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep1_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep1_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep1_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep1_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep1_5.jpg /><br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep2_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep2_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep2_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep2_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep2_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/cep2_5.jpg /><br>

<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt2_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt2_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt2_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt2_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt2_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt2_5.jpg /><br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/dddt_5.jpg /><br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/faah_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/faah_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/faah_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/faah_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/faah_4.jpg />

<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/faah_5.jpg /><br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/fcg1_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/fcg1_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/fcg1_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/fcg1_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/fcg1_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/fcg1_5.jpg /> <br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/flu1_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/flu1_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/flu1_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/flu1_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/flu1_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/flu1_5.jpg /> <br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcc1_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcc1_1.jpg />

<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcc1_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcc1_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcc1_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcc1_5.jpg />  <br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd2_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd2_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd2_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd2_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd2_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd2_5.jpg /> <br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd_4.jpg />

<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hcmd_5.jpg /> <br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hdc_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hdc_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hdc_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hdc_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hdc_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hdc_5.jpg /><br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hfcc_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hfcc_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hfcc_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hfcc_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hfcc_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hfcc_5.jpg /> <br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hpf2_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hpf2_1.jpg />

<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hpf2_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hpf2_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hpf2_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/hpf2_5.jpg /><br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/proteome_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/proteome_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/proteome_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/proteome_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/proteome_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/proteome_5.jpg /> <br>
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/rice_0.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/rice_1.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/rice_2.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/rice_3.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/rice_4.jpg />
<img src=http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/images/pb/rice_5.jpg /> <br>

</html>
```


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 24, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Here's the HTML source if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/4009/1097290-i_see_what_you_did_there_super.jpg



Ruh?  It's completely possible that posting that had some unintended consequence, but I've studied the matter and have no idea what it could have been.  I posted the html because its a pain in the ass to convert from bb code (although the programmers here probably have a script or something for that) and since if you want to modify it in some why, you can test it out with a local file in your browser.  I guess you could do that will a bbcode file too, but I'm only now realizing that.  What would the file extension be?  HTML?  Hmmm.


----------



## giorgi (Nov 28, 2010)

Who can tell me, where is my last post? I made it here. I can't find it. Please help me  How can I find my post?


----------



## giorgi (Nov 28, 2010)

I am at the first here


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 28, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Ruh?  It's completely possible that posting that had some unintended consequence, but I've studied the matter and have no idea what it could have been.  I posted the html because its a pain in the ass to convert from bb code (although the programmers here probably have a script or something for that) and since if you want to modify it in some why, you can test it out with a local file in your browser.  I guess you could do that will a bbcode file too, but I'm only now realizing that.  What would the file extension be?  HTML?  Hmmm.



no no.. i meant that i see that you used html instead of copy pasting it in paint or something.... very nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2010)

I think what's new is the ruby in CEP2 and the emerald in HPF2, but I wouldn't swear to it


----------



## msgclb (Dec 5, 2010)

With a change in seasons I needed a change in colors for my 'The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2' so I've settled for Emerald for at least another year.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope to hit emerald in a few more days, and then a couple weeks to sapphire.  At that point I'm backing off the cep2 project.  I'll take more wu's, but they really are memory and disk space intensive.  It's ok since I'm only on one machine at a time and I can either snooze or have it suspend due to user activity, but I prefer to let them run all of the time and I can't do that with cep2 on any of the machines.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2010)

Another Emerald for CEP2:





I'm back to CEP2 and C4CW...no new badges to get in C4CW, but I like what it's doing.  And a sapphire in CEP2 at some point is a goal of mine


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

Go get'em Randal!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats Randal!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 23, 2010)

It's not really a badge, but my sig just turned sapphire.

Soooo pretty.

My precious.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 27, 2010)

New one today, should have another one very soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2010)

Good job Randal.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 27, 2010)

Can you tell I'm going for all gold?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Can you tell I'm going for all gold?



Go for it bro


----------



## ocgmj (Dec 27, 2010)

Me likes the Ruby..


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 30, 2010)

All gold, just got the last of the set this morning.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2010)

Keep up the great work dude


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

Woot. Got my first badge


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats xbonez 

how are the other ones coming along?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2010)

Good Job xbonez, here's to many more


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 6, 2011)

4 yellows, and a 5th in 9 days    :O and a Bronze in Clean Water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep up the good work bro.  Keep those badges coming!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2011)

Finally got the sapphire CEP2 badge.  So glad to get rid of that project.


----------



## KieX (Jan 9, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Finally got the sapphire CEP2 badge.  So glad to get rid of that project.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/Capture.png



Congrats 

That's an impressive list you have. I presume you been with WCG since the start pretty much?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2011)

KieX said:


> Congrats
> 
> That's an impressive list you have. I presume you been with WCG since the start pretty much?



No, I started with United Devices - an early distributed computing project.  When they folded in 2007, I had to decide where to go and picked WCG.  They were started in 2005.  IBM had originally partnered with UD (see link), but I didn't know much about WCG.

edit - UD was later bought and was reincarnated under a similar name, so they are still around in some form.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Currently pursuing my last sapphire


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2011)

Been a while since I updated:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

They're coming along quite nicely


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Last sapphire (at least that is available to me now):




I'm back to a mix of C4CW, HFCC, and HCC for now


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 22, 2011)

Got my first Ruby. Going to go for all ruby next.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 22, 2011)

An update for me as its been awhile


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job both of you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 26, 2011)

Got another ruby.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 1, 2011)

Been a long time since I posted here... Well here's an update on mine.






I'm really close to getting my first sapphire, only about 59 more days of runtime to go. I'm currently only running HFCC and HCC so it shouldn't take long.


----------



## KieX (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, seems today all the good things come at once:

All Blue





And not strictly a badge, but Top10 in my country is something I'm proud of:


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2011)

Not bad KieX, not bad at all 

So now you can go all in on HCC for more results for The Small Team challenge


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2011)

I just noticed that i have badges! i will be getting alot more as soon as i start punishing this new I7 920


----------



## KieX (Mar 1, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Not bad KieX, not bad at all
> 
> So now you can go all in on HCC for more results for The Small Team challenge



Oh, that's already started?  Right on it then


----------



## ocgmj (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice job! And only since October, too!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 3, 2011)

Another Ruby.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 12, 2011)

Close to a year since I started and already have over 5 yrs of runtime!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2011)

Magical, how did you do that?


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, if you want something to puzzle over, our team has over a year of runtime per day.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 16, 2011)

Scored a Silver in Clean Energy Project Phase 2   CP actually noticed it first thru Facebook, thnx CP 

11 more days of runtime for MD phase 2 and my 1st Ruby


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

Go alien go alien go!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2011)

I finally got my first silver!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

Keep it up dude.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go brandonwh64!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 1, 2011)

This is no April's fools joke. I finally got my Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together - Phase 2 Silver Badge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 2, 2011)

Got another Ruby.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice going!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 25, 2011)

My 1st Ruby     






Also anyone know why there is a "!" in my sig beside the Run time/Project area?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 12, 2011)

Here's mine.  I think I owe you guys a few more days.

To all the guys that are helping with Chimp Challenge, thank you!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 13, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

Nice Rdical Edward

Haven't posted in a while so here is mine:


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2011)

Great job guys!

Here are mine:


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## hertz9753 (May 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


>



For some reason I like the small Image.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 18, 2011)

I'll never catch up to you guys.


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2011)

Never say never...
When I joined the team a couple years ago I never imagined I would be in the top ten, but after becoming "addicted" to crunching and adding more hardware I am indeed in the top ten 
Using our hardware for a good cause!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I'll never catch up to you guys.



I only have 148,000 points on the WCG team.

Don't worry about catching up.  Hammer I was in middle of a post.


----------



## twilyth (May 18, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Never say never...
> When I joined the team a couple years ago I never imagined I would be in the top ten, but after becoming "addicted" to crunching and adding more hardware I am indeed in the top ten
> Using our hardware for a good cause!!!



Very true.  Consistency is what matters.  I go through phases.  For a while I'll get the fever real bad and start thinking about rackmount servers.  Then I'll go in the opposite direction.  I think a lot of people do that, especially if they overextend themselves in terms of electricity, hardware, the patience of their spouse, whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 19, 2011)

Slowly coming upwards...


----------



## hertz9753 (May 19, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Slowly coming upwards...
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/mobadges.jpg



Looking good rick.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 10, 2011)

Been a while since I visited the WCG website so here are my current ones


----------



## KieX (Aug 10, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Been a while since I visited the WCG website so here are my current ones
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110810/BOINC720.jpg



Silver in Beta Testing.. that's a rare one, congrats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2011)

Great job Jon,

Here's an update on mine.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## KieX (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice work guys


----------



## ocgmj (Sep 19, 2011)

Haven't updated mine in a while.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, great job.     Keep it up!


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 7, 2011)

First badge, some how I've done 18 days worth in 16 days, woo.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2011)

Good job with the badges guys!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's my latest badges.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 25, 2011)

Three more badges. =]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

Keep up the great work man.


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 2, 2011)

Just a little update on my badges.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2011)

You are doing good ocgmj. I would never have 3 years run time on Clean Energy due to my lame internet connection so it is nice that someone else can contribute.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep, he's doing great! Keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 4, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> You are doing good ocgmj. I would never have 3 years run time on Clean Energy due to my lame internet connection so it is nice that someone else can contribute.



Thanks!  Most of my crunchers ran on a T1 line, so I help where I can.


----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2011)

I've hit Sapphire on all the active projects a little while back. I'm now just looking at spreading power across the projects, aiming to give them all 5yr of runtime each


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

Great job KieX:


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 4, 2011)

My for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Nov 29, 2011)

I need to update my avatar at some point.  Maybe when we get the next project.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome list of badges.


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 29, 2011)

Show offs. 






Avg. Run Time Per Calendar Day: 003:13:45:35
So apparently my computer does three days of work every day. Excellent.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2011)

I had to cut back on the crunching for a awhile, I am still here doin what I can.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## KieX (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## KieX (Dec 27, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/686ae042.jpg



New bronze and a gold coming up very soon! Those new projects run very very well. Good work


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is mine...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2011)

Way to go guys!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 31, 2011)

*My stats*






Stats for the rigs running.






Don't love or hate my new FX-8150 but she averages 4,267 with a running clock of 4.620 @ 1.376v,  So I think she will stay on the farm.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm eagerly awaiting the EVGA SR-X so I can get back in there and so some serious ass kicking.  This 10-15k ppd crap sucks and I'm not going to take it any more.  Do you hear me god damn it!!! 

I guess since I'm here I need to post something relevant to the thread - like i'm not already showing off with my avatar.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys make my PPD look like a joke.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 3, 2012)

You're looking good.  You don't want my power bill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2012)

Great job Randal.  Just noticed you joined for days in the year earlier than me, only that I joined a year sooner.  Great job bro.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 9, 2012)

Still running when I get a chance, couple minor badge updates:


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't posted in here in a while... So, here you go.. hehehe


----------



## twilyth (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice!!!  Lots of sapphire blue.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 3, 2012)

This is all I got for now!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 3, 2012)

Managed to get another one.


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice badges 

I got nothing to show but frustration  The BETA WU's that were released recently have all dissapeared again. And i'm just 5 days from a silver, dang! *prays for more*





On the plus side, seems that we should have a new project starting soon in WCG once the beta is all complete.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 3, 2012)

Its been a good while since I posted here, here's where im at now:


----------



## KieX (Feb 12, 2012)

Finally have my BETA Silver!






Looks like a few WU from the last batch were made available again and was lucky to pick up a few more to reach the new badge


----------



## popswala (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost 1.5 yrs now and gonna keep on goin. I just upgraded my cpu today so that should help a lil.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> *Finally have my BETA Silver!*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qPgiT.jpg
> 
> Looks like a few WU from the last batch were made available again and was lucky to pick up a few more to reach the new badge


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 22, 2012)

Awww yeah, first badge!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's my lonely badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2012)

^That's a start buddy


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Feb 24, 2012)

Great work MaD ShOt,  Brandon and Radical are putting in great numbers so we should see more badges soon from these great members of the team.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 24, 2012)

Here it is for me:






I have a Sempron 2600+ running 70%
I5 2500k @ 4.7ghz running 100%

the 2 are 24/7

Laptop of the job doing 50% sometimes 

Sorry, I'm not part of the TPU team, since I had this small project with friends. If They don,t produce enought, I'll change team xD


----------



## KieX (Feb 25, 2012)

Going to allow myself to indulge a little here: First Second one to the SN2S badge? (looking at you mstenholm )


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 25, 2012)

I got one for you guys too!


----------



## KieX (Feb 25, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I got one for you guys too!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15860821/Folding/SNS.PNG





Great work man! I now see why we weren't allowed on that special rule book of his.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 25, 2012)

My rigs still have work to finish.  Give me a few days.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 25, 2012)

KieX said:


> Great work man! I now see why we weren't allowed on that special rule book of his.



  He might have to rewrite a few chapters soon.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 25, 2012)

KieX said:


> Great work man! I now see why we weren't allowed on that special rule book of his.





F150_Raptor said:


> He might have to rewrite a few chapters soon.



 I knew that you two guys would give me problems


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's another for SN2S.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 25, 2012)

Sigh...I'm only have this


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 25, 2012)

Two more as of this morning!


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are mine, lots of ruby's.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 26, 2012)

I got another SN2S badge.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## KieX (Feb 26, 2012)

That was quick! On windows I only get about 5d of runtime each day per rig, so with fewer Linux cores you should actually reach Sapphire before me.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> That was quick! On windows I only get about 5d of runtime each day per rig, so with fewer Linux cores you should actually reach Sapphire before me.



Let's see how long I get to keep my 40 helpers.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 28, 2012)

Grabbed up another ruby.


----------



## KieX (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice! Not long before you start going for all emerald either.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Nice! Not long before you start going for all emerald either.



Twas my plan.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's another SN2S.


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's all our Team's SN2S badges atm:





Badges loves you linux crunchers. IIRC supremeoverload is also a linux cruncher.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Here's all our Team's SN2S badges atm:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120228/Capture047.jpg
> Badges loves you linux crunchers. IIRC supremeoverload is also a linux cruncher.


Very nice Kiex.  Did you put that together yourself?


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Very nice Kiex.  Did you put that together yourself?



Nope, can't take credit for that. This is a tool that Seti.Germany have on their site for crunchers. The link below is for our Team and shows every single badge we have collectively earnt and per project.

Of the many stats I go OCD about, this one is actually kinda pretty 

http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/team_badges.php?team=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## Norton (Feb 29, 2012)

That's a lot of badges


----------



## msgclb (Feb 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Here's all our Team's SN2S badges atm:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120228/Capture047.jpg
> Badges loves you linux crunchers. IIRC supremeoverload is also a linux cruncher.





KieX said:


> Nope, can't take credit for that. This is a tool that Seti.Germany have on their site for crunchers. The link below is for our Team and shows every single badge we have collectively earnt and per project.
> 
> Of the many stats I go OCD about, this one is actually kinda pretty
> 
> http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/team_badges.php?team=S8TLJ6TFV1



That little tool is not up to date. :shadedshu That raises the question of how often do they update?

Here's another SN2S among others.


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

msgclb said:


> That little tool is not up to date. :shadedshu That raises the question of how often do they update?
> 
> Here's another SN2S among others.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120229/WCG 2012-02-29-Badges-1.jpg



Think it's updated whenever the first person of the day does it. Could be wrong. So if someone updates it in the morning it won't show any new badges from the afternoon. It's not automatic


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 29, 2012)

Badges, I got no stinkin' badges. 



Except A help Conquer Cancer one.


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got no stinkin' badges.
> 
> 
> 
> Except A help Conquer Cancer one.



Show it off buddy. The cancer projects are the ones that many value the most due to it's unfortunate brush with people's lives.

This thread is to celebrate the research we've contributed, so let's see it bro


----------



## Karl5275 (Mar 1, 2012)

Got my second badge today!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2012)

Another year and a half:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

ooh ooh ooh
See I hit 100k  a 138k to be exact. hehehe


----------



## twilyth (Mar 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> ooh ooh ooh
> See I hit 100k  a 138k to be exact. hehehe
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/results.jpg



Go to your profile here and put in your wcg name to get your badge.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

I did but I don't think they count Wcg point count, the other point count I have a little over 20k.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's my final SN2S badge.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2012)

A couple of more days and I get my 1st badge


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 6, 2012)

My bronze badge has turned silver and I am on the heels of my next badge.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2012)

I got my 1st badge this morning  Computing for Clean Water

How do I get it to display in my sig???


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> I got my 1st badge this morning  Computing for Clean Water
> 
> How do I get it to display in my sig???



It's in my sig under team badges. Do a find on your wcg name and go from there. In the upper right of the first screen you should see a British flag to trans into Anglese.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2012)

twilyth said:


> It's in my sig under team badges. Do a find on your wcg name and go from there. In the upper right of the first screen you should see a British flag to trans into Anglese.



Like that? (look down)


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2012)

Got it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 8, 2012)

O0ohh Number 2


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 9, 2012)

This is all I have.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *This is all I have.*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120308/pie957.png



Ya bitching or bragging?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2012)

Picked up 2 more badges last night


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 15, 2012)

More badges for me.. And another one well on the way.


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats Bud 

I got another too! 

*** I got another two(2)- tonight's update added human proteome folding phase 2  ***


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats to you to. I had to slow the roll of one of my machine as when I got home yesterday the corner where I have the 2 x2's running, flet like Chernobyl. The temp on the 4200+ was at 61c. So I cut it back from 95% to 75%. I also put another fan on the heatsink so it is now in the push/pull config. Temps are running around 54c.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats to you to. I had to slow the roll of one of my machine as when I got home yesterday the corner where I have the 2 x2's running, flet like Chernobyl. The temp on the 4200+ was at 61c. So I cut it back from 95% to 75%. I also put another fan on the heatsink so it is now in the push/pull config. Temps are running around 54c.



I know what you mean about the heat... had to vent out my office a couple of times with all 3 of the rigs going  Insides of the rigs kept cool though 46-48C


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

Today it is running at 49c. so all good right now. I really don't want to crank the a/c yet , but may have to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2012)

Good job on the badges guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

What I really want is the one that goes in the sig area. That will be here before we know it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What I really want is the one that goes in the sig area. That will be here before we know it.



What do we need to do to get that one???


----------



## theonedub (Mar 16, 2012)

According to the most recent information, 100k WCG points get the badge and your average 7day PPD will determine the number of stars. I think CP has the specifics saved somewhere 

Couple new silver ones, I think:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> What do we need to do to get that one???



30 to 40k more points. We need 100k to get it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 30 to 40k more points. We need 100k to get it.



If I can keep my current pace that means Tuesday ....will have 80K tomorrow am


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

Got a 6 pack of Bronze badges now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Got a 6 pack of Bronze badges now
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46271&stc=1&d=1332090452


 Me too bud.   Except I don't have 6 bronze, 1 is silver or aluminum.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking good guys. Here's mine. Just got a new ruby.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2012)

You guys are rollin'!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 19, 2012)

just noticed the sapphire badge for schistosoma.


----------



## elemelek (Mar 21, 2012)

First two badges  yay me!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 21, 2012)

Awwwww yeaaaaaa!!! Two silvers


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2012)

Got my 7th badge with 8th on the way.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's number 8 woohoo and 9 on the way.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

Just got badge #7


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice job buddy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 28, 2012)

Sadly My list is not so impressive, I have chosen to focus what little attention (CPU Time) I have on a few specific projects. Initially I wanted to devote all of my spare cycles to cancer research, but believe it or not the cancer project actually started running out of available jobs from time to time. So I added the other two to pick up the occasional slack.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

Proteome folding will probably give you an inexhaustible supply.  good choice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

A lot of people don't do the Proteome folding WU's because they error out, so lots of them available.  Keep an eye on them erroring though.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> A lot of people don't do the Proteome folding WU's because they error out, so lots of them available.  Keep an eye on them erroring though.



Honestly - 2500+ results in, and I've never had a problem... But I know how these things can be funny like that... certain specific combinations of hardware and software causing unpredictable behaviors.


----------



## Karl5275 (Mar 28, 2012)

Got a few more badges in the last few weeks and getting close to a few more.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> Honestly - 2500+ results in, and I've never had a problem... But I know how these things can be funny like that... certain specific combinations of hardware and software causing unpredictable behaviors.



Definitely.  One of my 2600k's kept getting errors on shistosoma.  I switched it over to proteome folding and another app, and now they're all clean. {shrug}


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> Honestly - 2500+ results in, and I've never had a problem... But I know how these things can be funny like that... certain specific combinations of hardware and software causing unpredictable behaviors.





twilyth said:


> Definitely.  One of my 2600k's kept getting errors on shistosoma.  I switched it over to proteome folding and another app, and now they're all clean. {shrug}



Some of my rigs have errored them, some don't.  It's not stability dependent neither, some have been perfectly stable but won't run those WU's.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

And here is my ninth badge. The last 2 will take like 40 years to get those. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2012)

Slowly but surely


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2012)

Got an upgrade on 2 badges to silver


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

Got another badge and another Silver upgrade


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm up to 3 Aluminum badges.


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2012)

I got another badge for 9 total and another silver upgrade with 2 more well on their way to silver 





Figures I would get the bronze badge for _The Clean Energy Project Phase 2_ on the day I dropped that project from one of my rigs :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 14, 2012)

Got an upgrade to butter badge for HCC. Also another aluminum one on the way.


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats 

I still have a week or so to go before my 1st gold but should get silver #6 soon (tonight?)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2012)

And some more buttery goodness


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

Here"s all mine so far. Not to bad I don't think.


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2012)

Got my first Gold today!!! 





May get a couple more Gold this week


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 22, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2012)

Mine


----------



## bogmali (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

And some more Aluminum and Buttery goodness.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2012)

2 more Gold badges 





Looks like I have a ways to go for the next color on my badges though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Karl5275 (May 2, 2012)

Couple new Gold, Silver, and Bronze Badges!


----------



## popswala (May 5, 2012)

got a gold in fight against malaria


----------



## KieX (May 5, 2012)

My latest Sapphire, for Computing for Sustainable Water:






Gonna take me a whole lot longer to earn these in future.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

I now have a bronze in Computing for Sustainable Water and a Bloody Mary in Computing for Clean Water:


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2012)

KieX said:


> My latest Sapphire, for Computing for Sustainable Water:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xHQ6j.png
> 
> Gonna take me a whole lot longer to earn these in future.



Yesterday, we were right there, shoulder to shoulder with emerald badges.  We were brothers man.  What happened?  Not 24 hours go by and you leave me in the dirt?  I'm . . . I'm . . . just, devastated. :shadedshu


----------



## ikeke (May 6, 2012)

Hello y'all. Been lurking here without posting/registering for an eternity 
As XS is down thought it'd be a good time to introduce myself. Feel kinda homeless... 





By ikeke at 2012-05-05


----------



## popswala (May 6, 2012)

Thats alot of badges you got there. Thats a sweet first post. Welcome to the WCG family. We're here for each other. Great job on crunchin.


----------



## ikeke (May 6, 2012)

You guys look like the same kind/same ballpark of nutjobs 

edit: added full scrnshot as you guys seem to do.

My main motivator for crunching is my dad/uncle/both grandfathers being taken by cancer.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2012)

ikeke said:


> You guys look like the same kind/same ballpark of nutjobs



 

Welcome lurker!!! Nice badge collection you got there


----------



## ikeke (May 6, 2012)

Eh, can't have a sig here. Should have regged long time ago 

Anyways, heres my "sig"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)

Welcome ikeke and great work there you have done with crunching.


----------



## ikeke (May 6, 2012)

Fellow cruchers, I Salute You.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 6, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (May 6, 2012)

Allways nice to have other members from other teams post.  Doing great work ikeke.


----------



## ikeke (May 6, 2012)

Oh my, just passed 21 years. I can drink beer everywhere 

edit: ahyesthatswhyireggedhere


----------



## twilyth (May 6, 2012)

ikeke said:


> Oh my, just passed 21 years. I can drink beer everywhere
> 
> edit: ahyesthatswhyireggedhere



I'm sorry son, but this is a private club.  You'll be needing to go through our initiation first.


----------



## mjkmike (May 6, 2012)

^^^ Yes you must say please.


----------



## ikeke (May 6, 2012)

Please?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I'm sorry son, but this is a private club.  You'll be needing to go through our initiation first.



And maybe just maybe ikeke, The Sisters will have Mercy on you.


----------



## ikeke (May 6, 2012)

There be SISTERS!!?1


----------



## popswala (May 6, 2012)

your lucky though. My initiation I had to pickup a cherry with my butt cheeks, carry it across the room and drop it into a beer lol.


----------



## mjkmike (May 6, 2012)

System specs?  ikeke


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)

popswala said:


> your lucky though. My initiation I had to pickup a cherry with my butt cheeks, carry it across the room and drop it into a beer lol.



I remember that as if it was yesterday.  Norton had to drink the beer for his initiation. D


----------



## ikeke (May 6, 2012)

HPCloud 

http://boincstats.com/stats/host_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&userid=289862&active=1

But im in process of building up 20k WCG worth of self-sustained-maintained crunching. The 12core AMD Opteron rig is first bird.


----------



## mjkmike (May 6, 2012)

ikeke said:


> HPCloud
> 
> http://boincstats.com/stats/host_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&userid=289862&active=1
> 
> But im in process of building up 20k WCG worth of self-sustained-maintained crunching. The 12core AMD Opteron rig is first bird.



Shame that will end soon.  Nice talking too you,   have fun @ TPU and don't just lurk but stay and chat.


----------



## twilyth (May 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I remember that as if it was yesterday.  Norton had to drink the beer for his initiation. D



As I recall, it was an apple seed and a shot glass, but . . . you know, whatevs.


----------



## popswala (May 6, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)

twilyth said:


> As I recall, it was an apple seed and a shot glass, but . . . you know, whatevs.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


>



I'm sorry I was a little busy, did I miss something? 

If I remember right it was Mad Shot that had to pick up a gerbil with his butt cheeks..... and he hasn't given it back yet


----------



## mjkmike (May 6, 2012)

That s just mean no gerbil should go through that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm sorry I was a little busy, did I miss something?
> 
> If I remember right it was Mad Shot that had to pick up a gerbil with his butt cheeks..... and he hasn't given it back yet



Shhh! I told you to keep quiet about that. Stinger608 has it as a pet now since it is trained.


----------



## popswala (May 6, 2012)

King Lemewinks


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)




----------



## popswala (May 10, 2012)

I finally got a new badge " Clean energy project - phase 2"


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

*Got a few more Gold and Silver upgrades and the Computing for Sustainable Water badge*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2012)

Great work there Buddy.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2012)

Got a few badges since my last post.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 19, 2012)

Nice work Ed.


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2012)

Is WCG's website down? I wanted to see my page and all I could find was a cached copy from the 17th, of their site. What gives?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2012)

Yeah buddy their site is down right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2012)

Site is back up now though.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 21, 2012)

Hmmm.....


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Hmmm.....



It's been years since you crunched or folded. Are thinking about returning?  Nice badges.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2012)

*My 1st Ruby Badge!* 






and another upgrade with a few more coming


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2012)

Congrats man!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 25, 2012)

Awwww yeah!


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 25, 2012)




----------



## theonedub (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, there is nothing after sapphire but I'm letting the WCG Servers determine what I crunch.


----------



## KieX (May 30, 2012)

After Sapphire comes runtime distribution really. Or at least that's how I go about seeing my contribution.

Aiming for 10yr runtime in the cancer research projects as they're the ones I specially want to help out on. Currently around 8-9yr runtime in them at the moment. Aiming for 7yr runtime on the rest (about 4-5yr atm)


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 31, 2012)

Two new badges.


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2012)

Nice! 

Look at all the green!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2012)

Good job with those badges Randal.


----------



## popswala (Jun 2, 2012)

I got a new badge on Computing for Sustainable Water. There coming along nicely.  A few changes since last post of them.


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

*Upgrades!!! *
Another Ruby badge and some new Gold/Silver badges


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 7, 2012)

Great job there Norton.


----------



## okidna (Jun 14, 2012)

My first (two) badge(s) :


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice job buddy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2012)

They'll keep comin'


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2012)

*First Badge!!*

Finally got TPUCapture to work by un-clicking the send to TPU photo hosting. I just upload it from my computer file to them, seems to work just fine.

Any ways, *Drum roll* HERE IT IS!


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Finally got TPUCapture to work by un-clicking the send to TPU photo hosting. I just upload it from my computer file to them, seems to work just fine.
> 
> Any ways, *Drum roll* HERE IT IS!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120615/Capture003282.jpg



1st of many soon to come! Congrats to you sir


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice job buddy.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2012)

*My first Emerald badge!*   and a few more upgrades


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like I've made substantial progress in the last month.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I haven't posted my badges in awhile so here we go.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 23, 2012)

I've been meaning to post this.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow Radical_Edward your just about all green there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jun 24, 2012)

There's not a lot of power on my account at the moment, one 4c/8t Sandy Bridge @ 4.5 GHz, one 6c/12t Sandy Bridge-E @ 4.5 GHz, one 2c/2t A64 X2 @ 3.3 GHz and one 12c/12t Opteron @ 2.7 GHz, so I'm lagging behind with my daily turnover:


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 24, 2012)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> There's not a lot of power on my account at the moment, one 4c/8t Sandy Bridge @ 4.5 GHz, one 6c/12t Sandy Bridge-E @ 4.5 GHz, one 2c/2t A64 X2 @ 3.3 GHz and one 12c/12t Opteron @ 2.7 GHz, so I'm lagging behind with my daily turnover:
> 
> http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r35/Oj10101/wcg.jpg



Oh, not a lot you say...


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 24, 2012)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> There's not a lot of power on my account at the moment, one 4c/8t Sandy Bridge @ 4.5 GHz, one 6c/12t Sandy Bridge-E @ 4.5 GHz, one 2c/2t A64 X2 @ 3.3 GHz and one 12c/12t Opteron @ 2.7 GHz, so I'm lagging behind with my daily turnover:
> 
> http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r35/Oj10101/wcg.jpg



suks to be you.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

Tell me about it.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well I'm not even top 150 in my team, so... Yeah, not a lot at all. There are guys like TRN and SAM with in excess of 80 cores on WCG with performance of over 1.5 TFLOPS, my 150 or so GFLOPS is a drop in the ocean


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 24, 2012)

Not bad for my SB-E and the other sandy.  The 3770k is still in it's box but not for long.

Big plus is my friends are crunching on my old rigs.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's a nice lot of green there, I like seeing a lot of one colour :up:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful Randal, those are coming along nicely!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Beautiful Randal, those are coming along nicely!



x2


----------



## okidna (Jul 7, 2012)

3 new badges since my last post :


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 7, 2012)

Great work okida.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 12, 2012)

It's arrived!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 12, 2012)

Bronze in GFAM, I'm now focusing on C4SW....I love WUs that finish really fast, and I can afford to lose nearly 3GB of RAM to WCG on the i7.  The C2D will keep doing something else since it only  has 1GB total....AMD X2 is also doing C4SW though.


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2012)

UPGRADES!!! 
A few more Gold and Ruby badges 






One of these days I'll get the Silver badge for CEP2


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2012)

Bronze in C4SW:




If I don't have at least a silver by the end of the week then I'm not trying


----------



## okidna (Jul 14, 2012)

Another 3 new badges :


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

A couple new ones


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 21, 2012)

No more Bronze or silver for me


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2012)

Gold in C4SW:




I'll be sticking pretty much exclusively with it at least until I pull an emerald, perhaps further.


----------



## popswala (Jul 22, 2012)

good job. Mine is still broze for that one. I do have alot of ruby's though.


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2012)

My first *Sapphire* badge!  ....and a few other upgrades


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats man


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats Norton--don't those just look great!


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Congrats Norton--don't those just look great!



Thanks Bud- but it gonna be a while until I get more of them pretty Blue ones


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 3, 2012)

"thank" or reply to this message if you want your stats posted on my site with links to your badges and even more stats ^.^

link is my sig labeled Grid Stats

if you dont see your name if you thanked my other posts, refresh the page it will load up

would be nice if the stats from the database were updated in real time, but as soon as it does update it automatically updates on my site too ^^


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2012)

Ruby in C4CW


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 6, 2012)

Had 3 that were 13d+, and wanted to wait for all 3. And it finally came.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2012)

I have received a few more badges since the last time I have posted and a few more are coming soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2012)

You do have quite the collection of ones that will soon be upgraded 

Nothing new here, just slogging along towards emerald in C4SW.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

There has been a sufficient shortage in C4SW WUs that I now have a Bronze badge in SNS


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

All of the green & red badges really look great together!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine currently.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> All of the green & red badges really look great together!



Now that you mention that, yes they do. LOL.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 17, 2012)

Sapphire is my favorite color  I know - stop bragging


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2012)

Silver in DSFL:


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2012)

*Upgrades* 
A few more Ruby upgrades and finally got that Bronze in CEP 2 upgraded to Silver


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2012)

Two new badges (Emerald in C4SW, silver in SN2S):


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Gold in DSFL:





Surely _someone_ else has badges to show off?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 14, 2012)

haven't shown badges for awhile


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 14, 2012)

1st Sapphire!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Snazzy! 

And FAAH isn't far from sapphire either!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

Gold in SN2S:


----------



## popswala (Sep 24, 2012)

What you need for a beta badge? I'm gonna look the order up of the colors. See which ones have changed on me.

Heres mine for now:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

popswala said:


> What you need for a beta badge? I'm gonna look the order up of the colors. See which ones have changed on me.
> 
> Heres mine for now:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/WCG badges 92320112.jpg



Same as for everything else.  14 days for bronze, 45 for silver, 90 for gold, 180 for ruby, 1 year for emerald, 2 years for sapphire


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 27, 2012)

Bronze in GO Fight Against Malaria AND Drug Search for Leishmaniasis


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Bronze in GO Fight Against Malaria AND Drug Search for Leishmaniasis
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120927/Capture055.png



Way to go!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

Gold in GFAM from the latest update:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

Ruby in DSFL:


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2012)

Upgrades!!! 
A couple more Sapphires and a whole bunch of Emeralds


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't those emeralds and sapphires just look great? 

You need to get your act together with CEP2--a lowly gold! 

You're getting mighty close to bronze in Beta Testing as well


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Don't those emeralds and sapphires just look great?
> 
> You need to get your act together with CEP2--a lowly gold!
> 
> You're getting mighty close to bronze in Beta Testing as well



CEP2 gave me trouble early on with my rigs so I don't crunch it on everything 

It will turn colors soon enough


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> CEP2 gave me trouble early on with my rigs so I don't crunch it on everything
> 
> It will turn colors soon enough



What sort of trouble?  Yeah, the WU uploads are huge, and the estimated time is wacko, but that's all I've found.


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What sort of trouble?  Yeah, the WU uploads are huge, and the estimated time is wacko, but that's all I've found.



I was getting a lot of errors after long runtimes so I was getting little credit and just wasting runtime.... it's better now but I don't run them on the remote rigs due to their size.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> I was getting a lot of errors after long runtimes so I was getting little credit and just wasting runtime.... it's better now but I don't run them on the remote rigs due to their size.



Yeah, the size can be pretty fierce.  If I was running them exclusively on the i7s, I'd say each one would have to upload something like 400mb/day.  That would be a lot to have to sit and wait through


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2012)

Ruby in SN2S:


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 6, 2012)

Wanted to wait for a silver, but this is just a wicked close race. :O


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2012)

All the same kind of badge looks snazzy!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2012)

Ruby in GFAM:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 8, 2012)

Heres a my update.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

Emerald in DSFL:


----------



## Bow (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

Upgrades 

Got nearly all of my Sapphire badges


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

So you didn't get that C4SW Sapphire badge either... 

Are you going to take a risk and run CEP2 and try to push for at leas ruby or emerald there?

I'm just 40 days of runtime away from Emerald in GFAM and 50 days in SN2S


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So you didn't get that C4SW Sapphire badge either...
> 
> Are you going to take a risk and run CEP2 and try to push for at leas ruby or emerald there?
> 
> I'm just 40 days of runtime away from Emerald in GFAM and 50 days in SN2S



Just ran out of time on C4SW :shadedshu

I'm currently getting about 50-60 days per month on CEP2. I've had trouble with that wu in the past with some of my rigs throwing errors so I'm proceeding slowly with that one


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Just ran out of time on C4SW :shadedshu
> 
> I'm currently getting about 50-60 days per month on CEP2. I've had trouble with that wu in the past with some of my rigs throwing errors so I'm proceeding slowly with that one



I know, it was hard.  I'm still sore about it 

Fair enough.  I got my CEP2 badge back in 2010 when I had the 50-55 cores of the school Comp Lab.  It was two dozen+ PentDCs running WinXP x86, which is an OS that will run basically any WCG project without issue.  That and the school has massive bandwidth, so the 20MB/WU upload wasn't an issue.

But I don't really run it any more, I'm chasing other badges.  Once I get a sapphire in everything, _then_ I'll go back to running everything.  If there isn't a new project out by then.  I hope there is--these are fun!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

Just barely squeaked an Emerald in GFAM in the latest update:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2012)

Emerald in SN2S:


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 13, 2012)

Got my first bronze badge a few days back!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 13, 2012)

Got my first silver a while ago. Aiming for a ruby but that's going to take a while


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats to both of you on your HCC badges!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

Good showing of badges, congrats fellas.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm no where near the caliber of [Ion] or HammerOn (Add in: or Chicken Patty), and I'm glad to see that I'm not the only noob-ish one here lol 




Hopefully soon I'll have my own little display case of awesome badges!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

Meh, why not throw mine up, it's been a while since I do so...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Meh, why not throw mine up, it's been a while since I do so...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/Capture018.jpg



Very nice indeed.  I edited my comment above to include you also now that I can see your showcase


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't posted in awhile so here is the latest


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Very nice indeed.  I edited my comment above to include you also now that I can see your showcase



 Been doing this since 2009, consistency has paid off I guess


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm no where near the caliber of [Ion] or HammerOn (Add in: or Chicken Patty), and I'm glad to see that I'm not the only noob-ish one here lol
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/wcg1.png
> Hopefully soon I'll have my own little display case of awesome badges!



You'll get there eventually.  Badges really are something that takes consistent dedication--while you can get a ton of points from the GPUs, the badges take a ton of runtime (which can only be accomplished with more cores or running a long time).  What I have is the result of three+ years of crunching


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 13, 2012)

2 Bronzes to add 

Also, 3 + years on 1 quad core with various dual cores chipping in at various points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

CONSISTENCY IS KEY.  I'm sure you all know this.  That's why I don't even bother overclocking anymore.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2012)

First post here:


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> First post here:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/badge519.jpg



1st post and 96,000 results!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> CONSISTENCY IS KEY. I'm sure you all know this. That's why I don't even bother overclocking anymore.



^ this.  i run 8 -12 hours a day on my rig and when all the pieces for my 2nd rig (newegg didnt work out >_< ) are bought, i will crunch on the i5 2400 24/7


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> 1st post and 96,000 results!!!!



Is that good?


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely agree on the consistency thing- I've been pulling points here at a pace I can't keep up forever but when I do back off to a more sustainable level I intend to stay there indefinitely.... 

Still is amazing how those gpu wu's perform though!!! WCG bring us moar...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> 2 Bronzes to add
> 
> Also, 3 + years on 1 quad core with various dual cores chipping in at various points
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/Capture074.png


Looks good! 


Chicken Patty said:


> CONSISTENCY IS KEY.  I'm sure you all know this.  That's why I don't even bother overclocking anymore.


Consistency is key, but I feel that if I can get an extra 25-33% free through overclocking I might as well.  Obviously I run a good stress test before I fire up WCG, but I think it ultimately pays to OC a bit 


t_ski said:


> First post here:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/badge519.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

Well my point of view is different because I can't runanythinh higher than stock.  So keep that into consideration.


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well my point of view is different because I can't runanythinh higher than stock.  So keep that into consideration.



You will find that the FX chips like to overclock  

Instability isn't really an issue with them..... keeping them cool and their power consumption when overclocked is the real issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

For now keeping it cool is not much option.  Got to move around my coolers to arrange something for it.


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> For now keeping it cool is not much option.  Got to move around my coolers to arrange something for it.



I can fix that 

YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

bro, I love you man!  NO HOMO.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

Cmon guys, surely someone else has a new badge! 

I just achieved a sapphire badge in Say No to Schistosoma, so I've switched everything over to GFAM for now


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 26, 2012)

If I will get badges they will first be for SN2S, DSFL and GFAM. HCC will be more tricky to get badges for because the GPU WUs won't add to the runtime as fast AFAIK.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 26, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> HCC will be more tricky to get badges for because the GPU WUs won't add to the runtime as fast AFAIK.



No, they do.  I've only been doing this for a little over three weeks and I have a ruby in HCC due to the GPU WU's.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh, I was thinking someone stated otherwise here. Might have known better by checking my own stats more carefully lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> If I will get badges they will first be for SN2S, DSFL and GFAM. HCC will be more tricky to get badges for because the GPU WUs won't add to the runtime as fast AFAIK.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121126/WCG_close to my first badges.png



You're making solid progress-just keep at it 

If you want badges to come faster, you can switch to one project at a time


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 26, 2012)

Meh, I just let the entire range of WCG projects be crunched on my rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Meh, I just let the entire range of WCG projects be crunched on my rig.



Fair enough.  I'll run one until I get a badge in it, and then move on--once I have a badge in all of the current projects, then I let it run anything it wants


----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like I am one day away from my emerald in HCC


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Looks like I am one day away from my emerald in HCC



Congratulations! 

That's very solid progress for so fast!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 28, 2012)

Got it!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Got it!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121127/badge2.jpg



Looking good t, can't wait to get mine   just checked, looks like I am 61 days away.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure if any new ones but here they are anyways.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

t_ski and CP, those look great! 
Chicken Patty, you came _so close_ to that sapphire in C4SW--sorry it didn't work out for you


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is my current set:


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 28, 2012)

I've not posted up in a while so here goes.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow 
You're an inspiration to us all! 

Why do you not run CEP2?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Ion! and that's a good question? I'll go back and look at my settings.  I believe I unchecked it awhile back because of errors.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Ion! and that's a good question? I'll go back and look at my settings.  I believe I unchecked it awhile back because of errors.



Do be careful that uploads are huge (20MB)--but I've never had any errors on my rigs.  I'm not running it ATM because I'm questing after another badge--but otherwise I'll run it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 28, 2012)

I am running all of them, the size of the CEP2 WUs does not bother me because it is a matter of seconds (I got like 30Mbit upload nationaly, 10-20 Mbit upload to tha eastern coast of N. America).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I am running all of them, the size of the CEP2 WUs does not bother me because it is a matter of seconds (I got like 30Mbit upload nationaly, 10-20 Mbit upload to tha eastern coast of N. America).



I was just throwing that out there 
At home, we have about 1 megabit upload speeds (vs ~10-15 megabits that I can get here at school)--so with a lot of systems it could slow down internet access (or bump into data caps).


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I was just throwing that out there
> At home, we have about 1 megabit upload speeds (vs ~10-15 megabits that I can get here at school)--so with a lot of systems it could slow down internet access (or bump into data caps).



I run CEP2 on one of the remote rigs... takes forever to upload/download wu's due to the weak signal I get from a "scavenged" wi-fi internet connection :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> I run CEP2 on one of the remote rigs... takes forever to upload/download wu's due to the weak signal I get from a "scavenged" wi-fi internet connection :shadedshu



See, this is the case where it would make the most sense not to run it--but to let it run on other systems with a more reliable connection


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> See, this is the case where it would make the most sense not to run it--but to let it run on other systems with a more reliable connection



The wu has no issues running on the rig (no errors) so the wait time is just an inconvenience.

FYI- found a thread on the WCG forum that discusses how to load/unload work from a remote machine w/o an internet connection using a USB drive 

Doing it that way looked to be a real pain to do but it is possible, which is something I was unsure of. May consider trying it with the return of warmer weather next year


----------



## KieX (Nov 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Ion! and that's a good question? I'll go back and look at my settings.  I believe I unchecked it awhile back because of errors.



You might want to check out this file from the Harvard scientists, they detail what settings to use to get the most out of their project:

http://cleanenergy.harvard.edu/documents/Tips_Tricks_CEP2_Custom_Settings.pdf

Hopefully can resolve your errors


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

Just hit Sapphire in GFAM:





All of my CPUs are now switched over to DSFL, but it'll take a few days to clear the cache.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just hit Sapphire in GFAM:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121206/gfam.png
> 
> All of my CPUs are now switched over to DSFL, but it'll take a few days to clear the cache.



Nice job there 

I just got my bronze in SN2S a couple minutes ago:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Nice job there
> 
> I just got my bronze in SN2S a couple minutes ago:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121206/sn2s_bronze.jpg





Looking at your projects is very funny--I don't think I've seen any that imbalanced before 
It clearly shows what the GPUs can do


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

If they had more project with GPU units it would be more balanced.  But then again, I nearly had the ruby by the time the HCC Challenge finished


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just hit Sapphire in GFAM:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121206/gfam.png
> 
> All of my CPUs are now switched over to DSFL, but it'll take a few days to clear the cache.



Looking great bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking great bro!



Thanks 

I'm going to have to shut down most of my systems in just under a week, but I'll be bringing my i7 laptop and probably one of the i7 desktops home for winter break.  Goal is to hit sapphire in DSFL in January and then switch back to all projects 

I may end up picking up a few more systems to give me some extra cores going  (as runtime is the area where I'm faring the weakest), but I can't guarantee anything.  It's getting a bit crowded with 15 systems on my half of the dorm room


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm going to have to shut down most of my systems in just under a week, but I'll be bringing my i7 laptop and probably one of the i7 desktops home for winter break.  Goal is to hit sapphire in DSFL in January and then switch back to all projects
> 
> I may end up picking up a few more systems to give me some extra cores going  (as runtime is the area where I'm faring the weakest), but I can't guarantee anything.  It's getting a bit crowded with 15 systems on my half of the dorm room



Do what you have to do, considering you not being at home and having many other things to focus on at the time, you are doing a heck of a job bud!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Do what you have to do, considering you not being at home and having many other things to focus on at the time, you are doing a heck of a job bud!



It's not being at home that is what allows me to do this--no way I'd be able to run 1500w+ of computers 24/7 if my parents were covering the electricity bill.

And thank you--it's a pleasure to do what I'm doing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

Well true, but I meant it because of school.  You are away at school, I know that takes time and focus and yet you manage to pull all this off.  Top notch effort dude.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2012)

When I wasn't looking I picked up my sapphire in HCC and a bronze in DS4L:


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2012)

You got the blue thing in no time. The rest is going to take time with GPUs  Congrat with your new bronze  I hope that you will stay long enough to make them all blue.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2012)

t_ski said:


> When I wasn't looking I picked up my sapphire in HCC and a bronze in DS4L:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121217/badge3.jpg



It looks like you're making very good progress! 

Good luck getting more new badges 

There unfortunately seem to be shortages for DSFL intermittently, so my sapphire there is going to take a bit longer than expected--but I only need 30 more days of runtime at this point, so it shouldn't be _too_ long.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2012)

Too bad they don't have a GPU version for it


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Too bad they don't have a GPU version for it



You have to do it the hard way - CPUs. Same-same just takes longer. Sorry I´m in Thailand atm


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh, I know.  It would just be so much better for the DC world if everything could run on GPU's now.  Their processing power is vastly superior to CPU's anymore.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mine as of today


----------



## johnspack (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's my puny little badge!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, you're just two days away from silver now--progress is being made!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah,  once I figured out how to get max output,  it's not so bad.  Since cancer is the #1 thing that has affected me,  lost a grandmother I never met,  then my father,  and now my mother has it,  I prefer crunching for HCC.  Let the cpus feed the gpus,  don't bother with cpu wus.  It's not points that I want,  but the most research output I can produce with what I have.  The more results,  the more likely to find an answer.  So I've gone to pure gpu crunching,  seems to work!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2012)

Until they release new projects, my last badge: a sapphire in DSFL.  I'm now back to running all projects on all of my rigs.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 19, 2012)

Gotta love gpu crunching..  got my silver already!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 19, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Gotta love gpu crunching..  got my silver already!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121219/Boinc2.png



I agree.  In about a month and a half I got my sapphire


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2013)

And there's the gold:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 1, 2013)

Been awhile since I have posted up. SO here we are


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2013)

Pretty good 1st year for me 

My 1st few Bronze badges and 1st Silver badge (3/31/2012) 






Today


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 1, 2013)

Hell yeah, that's an amazing first year!  All of that hardware that you've added in is really doing a lot!   

Now if only they'd get around to introducing another project


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 8, 2013)

My first bronze badge for WCG is there!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> My first bronze badge for WCG is there!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130108/My first WCG bronze badge.png



Woot 

The first is always the most exciting 

Soon you'll become a badge junkie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 9, 2013)

A couple more blues I need to do some more work in other areas. The rig I am going to put together this weekend will take care of that. I have a special profile for it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2013)

Impressive work---keep it up!
What particular projects are you going to focus on?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 9, 2013)

The ones that haven't hit emerald yet. I will let the new rig play with those that way I can keep and eye on them better and see if any error out. I know a couple I will be fine on as they are been ran on other rigs.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 22, 2013)

I acquired a bronze badge for DS4L!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

Congratulations, you're making good progress!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 31, 2013)

I aquired a Bronze badge for GFAM!


----------



## okidna (Jan 31, 2013)

A lot has changed since my previous post :






*EDIT :* Oh hey look at that! #1000 post in this thread! Hahaha...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2013)

Congratulations on your new bronze badge Chevalr1c, and all of your new badges okidna! 

And 1,000 posts in a thread I started--cool


----------



## johnspack (Feb 7, 2013)

There's Ruby!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 7, 2013)

At one point I only had a ruby badge because I only checked HCC units, whoops. a lot has changed since the last time I posted on this thread


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

Both of you have made great progress!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 10, 2013)

I acquired a bronze badge for SN2S!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

You're moving right along


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 11, 2013)

finally got my Ruby for HCC


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 15, 2013)

First badge


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats! 

Not a new badge, but I now have ten years of runtime for HCC:


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 15, 2013)

Got my Bronze badge for Help Conquer Cancer and almost at 1M WCG points.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

Steve Kosh said:


> Got my Bronze badge for Help Conquer Cancer and almost at 1M WCG points.



Congratulations, you're making good progress!


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 15, 2013)

Got my silver for HCC a while back.


----------



## okidna (Feb 15, 2013)

First GOLD badge!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 15, 2013)

Good progress folks!


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2013)

Finally picked up the Bronze badge for Beta testing


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2013)

Congratulations! 

I got a bunch of the Beta FAAH WUs on my Atom and 4P Opty setup--both are systems with abysmal per-core performance, so each WU takes in excess of 24 hours to complete.  I'm hoping that at some point I might be able to pick up a silver badge--only 11 more days required!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2013)

Current badges:


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 19, 2013)

Today's badges:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2013)

Very fast progress!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm sprinting to get to be Mexico's #1  After that I'm thinking about leaving a Quad core cruncher online if I can score an Athlon II X4 for cheap. Can't crunch like this forever.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2013)

Today's badges:


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Today's badges:



You're doing great!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2013)

I like rising numbers  I guess it's a side effect of playing so many RPGs.


----------



## okidna (Feb 20, 2013)

Great progress TRWOV!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2013)

It's taken a long time, but I've finally reached a silver badge in beta testing:





This is mostly thanks to my Atom and the AMD 4P, both of which have abysmal per-thread performance and take an entire day per beta FAAH WU.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 25, 2013)

Got these in the last update:


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 26, 2013)

Last update:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2013)

Sweet Trwov.


----------



## KieX (Feb 26, 2013)

As I reached my 50 Million milestone today, I'm going back to CPU crunching on a more affordable i5 3570K. Thought this would be a good time to show what I've managed so far. Hoping to give all the other projects the same level of TLC as HCC.

WCG rank #85 (free-dc)
TPU Points #1 
TPU Runtime #3  (Mindweaver and F150 hold the honor of #1, #2 of runtime)
Spain #2 (number 1 being a bank)

Hope to see other team members achieve more soon. Thanks for being such a great team to be with


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2013)

Truly awesome contribution KieX!!! ---

My hope is to join you up in the WCG Top 100 at some point


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2013)

KieX said:


> As I reached my 50 Million milestone today, I'm going back to CPU crunching on a more affordable i5 3570K. Thought this would be a good time to show what I've managed so far. Hoping to give all the other projects the same level of TLC as HCC.
> 
> WCG rank #85 (free-dc)
> TPU Points #1
> ...



Truly amazing--you've done an absolutely phenomenal job.  I would love to end up where you are at some point!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2013)

Got a few more myself:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2013)

I think the degree of imbalance in your projects is hilarious


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2013)

You have to remember where I got my start.  Even yours are mostly weighted on HCC due to the GPU WU's.  I'm just now getting around to the other projects


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> You have to remember where I got my start.  Even yours are mostly weighted on HCC due to the GPU WU's.  I'm just now getting around to the other projects



Oh sure--I get the vast majority of my ouyput from HCC-GPU, but I still have years and years of rumtime for other projects.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2013)

I know you do, and I applaud you for your contributions.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 27, 2013)

last update:. Getting that CCW badge is going to take a while.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> last update:. Getting that CCW badge is going to take a while.



Nice progress! 


The CCW project is winding down AFAIK so getting badges in that one may be tough....


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> last update:. Getting that CCW badge is going to take a while.



You're making awesome progress! 

And I think Norton is right---I lost out on a badge because the C4SW project finished before I was ready


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 1, 2013)

Bronze badge for FA@H!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Mar 2, 2013)

Got my first emerald ^_^


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2013)

Both of you are doing an impressive job!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 9, 2013)

My badges at the end of the challenge:


----------



## AnnCore (Mar 14, 2013)

There be Gold in them Swiss Alps...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 14, 2013)

You're doing a great job accumulating badges!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine to date.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 21, 2013)

I got a bronze badge Human Proteome Folding.


----------



## okidna (Mar 29, 2013)

My first Ruby badge :


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

okidna said:


> My first Ruby badge :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/fCFA4Pb.png



Great work--may you get many more!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 6, 2013)

Noticed Free-DC was down so I checked the WCG site and found this little present!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Got my first batch of badges recently!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 7, 2013)

badges are now in my sig


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2013)

Just checked mine for the first time in a while - some nice updates:






12.3 years in HCC   Still can't seem to get my bronze in HFCC


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2013)

Good work t_ski! 

HFCC has gone to intermittent status, so I'm not sure how much progress you'll be able to make there.  But you're doing a sweet job in HCC


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2013)

maybe someday they'll come up with a diamond badge (or maybe just a vajazzled one  )


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 19, 2013)

first sapphire badge


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Congratulations, man!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> maybe someday they'll come up with a diamond badge (or maybe just a *vajazzled *one  )





TRWOV said:


> first sapphire badge
> 
> http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/5251/capture0142013041910154.jpg



Now see if you can get a sapphire in every project


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


>



Don't google it in mixed company :shadedshu


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Now see if you can get a sapphire in every project



Once HCC GPU ends I should be able to devote 20 cores to the other projects as it takes at least 2 cores to drive a 7870 efficiently. Right now only 8 of my cores are running CPU WUs.


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 22, 2013)

*Silver and Gold*

The title tells half the story.
The badges tells the rest.


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> The title tells half the story.
> The badges tells the rest.



Congrats!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Muh first silvah! Woohoo~!


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 24, 2013)

*I have em in my stomach*

Butterflies are rare and beautiful - even the bronze ones.

Edit: Even the *BLUE* ones.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 24, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Butterflies are rare and beautiful - even the bronze ones.
> 
> Edit: Even the *BLUE* ones.



I don't get it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 25, 2013)

Almost there, I have got plenty HCC WUs in my buffer (plus a few in my validation queue) so I will make it. The GPU has run almost non-stop for like 2.5 days though, which will end soon (limiting GPU crunching to nights, I think).


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I don't get it.



You can get butterflies in your stomach. Means you are either nervous or excited about something.

In my case, excited about the bronze badge for the Clean energy Project which has a blue butterfly...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for an explanation!

But, it doesn't have a butterfly - it has a two plant leaves made from solar cells.
The previous phase has 1 solar cell leaf, so I suppose that represents the phase number.


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Thanks for an explanation!
> 
> But, it doesn't have a butterfly - it has a two plant leaves made from solar cells.
> The previous phase has 1 solar cell leaf, so I suppose that represents the phase number.



Doh.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Muh first silvah! Woohoo~!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img42/10/ss20130423101610.png



If you wish to increase the chance on getting a badge for The Clean Energy Project before WUs for that run out (which will eventually happen), you can increase the number of WUs that can be in your buffer to a higher value than the default of 1 (in your WCG profile). Note: better only do that if your ISP is not capping your internet usage, because of the down-/upload size of those.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Thanks for an explanation!
> 
> But, it doesn't have a butterfly - it has a two plant leaves made from solar cells.
> The previous phase has 1 solar cell leaf, so I suppose that represents the phase number.





AnnCore said:


> Doh.



Thanks for the info....and no worries AnnCore, I thought it was a Blue Butterfly too!  I guess my eyes are getting as old as the rest of me


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> If you wish to increase the chance on getting a badge for The Clean Energy Project before WUs for that run out (which will eventually happen), you can increase the number of WUs that can be in your buffer to a higher value than the default of 1 (in your WCG profile). Note: better only do that if your ISP is not capping your internet usage, because of the down-/upload size of those.



A point of warning: if you run too many of them at once, it seems to cause BOINC to mess up and error everything process.  Only seems to happen if you're running more than 10 or so at once, but still a point of caution.

Also, for those of you crunching on laptops in particular, the CEP2 WUs are harder on the CPU and hotter than most other ones.  Running all CEP2 WUs versus other ones easily makes my Thinkpad run 10C hotter (3612QM) and drain the battery even while plugged in.

Just FYI.  I still run more at once


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> If you wish to increase the chance on getting a badge for The Clean Energy Project before WUs for that run out (which will eventually happen), you can increase the number of WUs that can be in your buffer to a higher value than the default of 1 (in your WCG profile). Note: better only do that if your ISP is not capping your internet usage, because of the down-/upload size of those.



Yeah, I was planning on that. But first I need to figure out how to do it "locally" - override with a config file or something. For certain reasons, I don't want to use the web interface / device profiles for that.

No worries on the bandwidth for me - I have an unlimited 100Mbps connection


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Yeah, I was planning on that. But first I need to figure out how to do it "locally" - override with a config file or something. For certain reasons, I don't want to use the web interface / device profiles for that.
> 
> No worries on the bandwidth for me - I have an unlimited 100Mbps connection



I _believe_ that it has to be done with the device profiles to get sent more work at once--otherwise, I'm pretty sure that the WCG schedulers won't give you any more...


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> A point of warning: if you run too many of them at once, it seems to cause BOINC to mess up and error everything process.  Only seems to happen if you're running more than 10 or so at once, but still a point of caution.
> 
> Also, for those of you crunching on laptops in particular, the CEP2 WUs are harder on the CPU and hotter than most other ones.  Running all CEP2 WUs versus other ones easily makes my Thinkpad run 10C hotter (3612QM) and drain the battery even while plugged in.
> 
> Just FYI.  I still run more at once



Thanks for all the warnings. BTW, AFAIK it is better for the battery if you take it out if you give your laptop grid power.


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 26, 2013)

For those CEP2 WUs, I made sure I always had at least 1 running. If it was in queue, I'd just suspend the other WUs until I got it running, and then resume the others again. A painless 30 second process.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Thanks for all the warnings. BTW, AFAIK it is better for the battery if you take it out if you give your laptop grid power.



I carry the laptop around all day, and I'm confident that one day I would forget that the battery was removed, unplug the thing anyways, and then that would be that.  And in case I knock the cord out, I'd rather just have the peace-of-mind.

And in my old two laptops, the battery functions as a quasi-UPS for them


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 26, 2013)

Speaking of badges, whatever happened to Computing for Clean Water and Help Fight Children's Cancer?

Are those WUs finished or?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Speaking of badges, whatever happened to Computing for Clean Water and Help Fight Children's Cancer?
> 
> Are those WUs finished or?



That is nearly correct.  Both of those projects have been moved to "Intermittent" status, which means that all of the initial work has been crunched, and while there may be more later, the scientists don't have anything for us to do ATM.  The difference with that vs finished projects (such as Nutritious Rice) is that there is a chance of a few more WUs drizzling in over time.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 27, 2013)

I got my silver badge for HCC. Click on my cruncher badge (in my siggy) to see proof.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Chevalr1c, congratulations on Your first silver!


----------



## laptop-hpc (May 2, 2013)

Looks like I got my silver HCC badge just in time: 







I've even been running a Pentium II @300MHz for a few days to rack up some run time before HCC ends.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 2, 2013)

laptop-hpc said:


> Looks like I got my silver HCC badge just in time:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130502/wcg-stats1.jpg
> 
> I've even been running a Pentium II @300MHz for a few days to rack up some run time before HCC ends.



Even a Pentium II? Nice, man!
Meanwhile, I hope I will have enough work to get a golden HCC. So close...


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2013)

laptop-hpc said:


> Looks like I got my silver HCC badge just in time:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130502/wcg-stats1.jpg
> 
> I've even been running a Pentium II @300MHz for a few days to rack up some run time before HCC ends.


A _Pentium II_?  How long does that take for HCC WUs???  That must make my Atom seem like a sweet cruncher 

A Pentium II...  


Vinska said:


> Even a Pentium II? Nice, man!
> Meanwhile, I hope I will have enough work to get a golden HCC. So close...



You can do it!


----------



## TRWOV (May 2, 2013)

LOL, wondering how many ppd would my 3DFX rig do...


----------



## Peter1986C (May 3, 2013)

A Pentium II? How much PPD would that give... XD

BTW, I have sent you a late welcome PM on the climateprediction.net site, because you joined my unofficial TPU team of that project (somewhere last week I did this IIRC).


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> A Pentium II? How much PPD would that give... XD
> 
> BTW, I have sent you a late welcome PM on the climateprediction.net site, because you joined my unofficial TPU team of that project (somewhere last week I did this IIRC).



A Pentium M gets about .13 PPD per MHz (IIRC, it's been a damn long time since I ran one of those).  Assuming that Pentium II is 2/3 as efficient clock-for-clock (plausible) and at 300MHz, we're looking at about 26 PPD.  Yeah.  26 PPD.


----------



## laptop-hpc (May 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> A Pentium M gets about .13 PPD per MHz (IIRC, it's been a damn long time since I ran one of those).  Assuming that Pentium II is 2/3 as efficient clock-for-clock (plausible) and at 300MHz, we're looking at about 26 PPD.  Yeah.  26 PPD.



That's about right, it's RAC (from Free-DC) is 25 right now, though it hasn't been running quite 24/7.


[Ion] said:


> A _Pentium II_?  How long does that take for HCC WUs???



It's actually worse than that: it's a _Mobile_ Pentium II. 
The computer is a Panasonic Toughbook CF27 with 128MB RAM, running Linux. Everything but HCC uses too much memory, so it'll be retired when those run out.

It takes maybe ~30 hours per workunit, so it's rather useless for the points. 
I didn't think I would get my silver badge in time, so it was useful to build up run time.

@Chevalr1c: Replied to your CPDN message. Thanks!


----------



## AnnCore (May 3, 2013)

*Oh Rubbbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!*

The osborne brothers-Ruby - YouTube


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 4, 2013)

Got my first Golden badge! (+ some more silvers since the last post) 
Meanwhile, HCC is going painfully slow ever since I ran out of _*CPU*_ WUs for it. I fear I might not get the golden HCC badge in the end


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your gold badge! 

Norton and I were offering to loan out our systems for a bit to help members get HCC badges--you could have asked.  I would have thrown a GPU or two on your account


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks!
Yeah, I know about the offers. I decided not ask out as that would feel like cheating. 

I am still strong on GPU work _and_ I got a couple of more CPU WUs for it just now. Faith in the gold restored!


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah, I know about the offers. I decided not ask out as that would feel like cheating.
> 
> I am still strong on GPU work _and_ I got a couple of more CPU WUs for it just now. Faith in the gold restored!



Ah, well, good for you on sticking to your principles then 

Good luck on the badge!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2013)

Hmm you all have intrigue me. Wonder if wcg would run under win 98?. I may have to run win xp on my slot A rig just to see if it could muster 50 ppd.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hmm you all have intrigue me. Wonder if wcg would run under win 98?. I may have to run win xp on my slot A rig just to see if it could muster 50 ppd.



According to the download link on the WCG website, Windows 2000/ME and later are supported.  Since WinME is basically a f'ed up version of Win98, it might work on 98.  I can imagine it being worthwhile to run though


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 7, 2013)

as seen in my sig below, i earned an Emerald for HCC


----------



## Bow (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> as seen in my sig below, i earned an Emerald for HCC



Great job!


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

Upgraded the CEP2 badge from Ruby to Emerald....... Finally!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2013)

Congratulations, man! That is a fine feat, indeed! 

BTW, regarding the CEP2 logo... If You guys remember, there was a discussion of someone thinking it's a butterfly, while I said those are "solar panel leaves" with leaf count marking the phase. I got some solid evidence yesterday [it was right under my nose, heh]. It's here. =]


----------



## [Ion] (May 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> Upgraded the CEP2 badge from Ruby to Emerald....... Finally!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130514/WCG BADGES 051413.jpg



CEP2 is a project that takes determination to succeed in, particularly with the restrictions that they normally place.  PPD is bad too, but I don't see that as too much of a problem.  I'm in it for the science


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> Upgraded the CEP2 badge from Ruby to Emerald....... Finally!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130514/WCG BADGES 051413.jpg



Wow, what a nice assortment of badges  



I figured I would check mine, since I have finally been able to do more than just HCC...







I'm getting there


----------



## t_ski (May 15, 2013)

I have a bunch of gold ones now (almost all except HCC) - I'll have to post a pic at some point.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 15, 2013)

Speaking of CEP2,
I found this little gem this morning! 
I also got a gold at GFAM some time ago ^ꙍ^
EDIT: OH WAIT I just noticed I've got more than a year of total runtime, heh ;D


----------



## Peter1986C (May 15, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## [Ion] (May 15, 2013)

Well over a year and several badges! 
Sorry that you didn't make the Gold badge for HCC


----------



## AnnCore (May 17, 2013)

*A foursome*

Fool's gold or gold rush?


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Fool's gold or gold rush?



Nice progress!


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Fool's gold or gold rush?



The legit stuff--way to go!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 23, 2013)

Hello, Ruby! 
Heh, it was still on silver on my previous post.  Got a bronze in HPF2, too.


----------



## [Ion] (May 24, 2013)

You've come a long way!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 24, 2013)

I got bronze for CEP2 a few days ago (click on the cruncher badge to see the badges on the WCG site).


----------



## t_ski (May 24, 2013)

Went back into WCG to get a pic of my golds and found a couple rubies!






Just over 4 more days for my ruby in DS4L


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 30, 2013)

It has been a while since I posted mine, but here they are:


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2013)

*Most Impressive...*

or, not.  

Just the one, had it for a while. I like it.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2013)

heh, from what I've seen, CEP2 badge is usually the last one people get when crunching all the projects w/out discrimination.
Yet, You managed to get it as the first one! That IS impressive!


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> heh, from what I've seen, CEP2 badge is usually the last one people get when crunching all the projects w/out discrimination.
> Yet, You managed to get it as the first one! That IS impressive!



Back when I was crunching with my farm, see the old folks in my system link, CEP2 was one of just a few. For a while, seemed every other job was CEP2.

Oh, those were the days...

Really though, was not fishing for compliments. Just doing my best at self deprication. Perhaps, I am only funny to myself. I do tend to laugh, when others aren't. Used to think of it as embarassing. Now though, don't give a flying backflip what people think.

Thanks though!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2013)

Not counting the first line, I have no idea what You just said. But it sounded like something great!


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Back when I was crunching with my farm, see the old folks in my system link, CEP2 was one of just a few. For a while, seemed every other job was CEP2.
> 
> Oh, those were the days...
> 
> ...



Remember, as I said in the OP, it doesn't matter in the slightest what badges you have, even if it's just a single bronze badge it still indicates a contribution to the team and the project.  What you have is great 

I'm looking forward to another new project so that we can get some new badges


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 7, 2013)

earned a silver badge  for GFAM


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 11, 2013)

Silver for Drug Search for Leishmaniasis:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 11, 2013)

OH WAIT I noticed only now that You've got a gold at CEP2! 凄い～！


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay, Okay... My turn!

Changelog:
*SN2S*: Silver -> Gold
*GFAM*: Gold -> Ruby
*FAAH*: Gold -> Ruby
*HPF2*: Bronze -> Gold


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2013)

You guys are doing great!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2013)

Indeed!  Keep it up!


----------



## laptop-hpc (Jun 14, 2013)

*Just got my first gold.*

After my current queue of HPF2 units is finished I'll go full steam on CEP2, going for sapphire eventually.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 15, 2013)

I thought CEP2 was in intermittent status?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I thought CEP2 was in intermittent status?



HPF2 and GFAM went intermittent recently. CEP2 did not.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 16, 2013)

Vinska said:


> HPF2 and GFAM went intermittent recently. CEP2 did not.



Yup, the Grid is down to just four full-time projects ATM.  I'm definitely hoping for some more soon!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2013)

Got another one! Yea! DSFL


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 20, 2013)

I've not done mine in awhile.. So, here you go!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 21, 2013)

Arjai said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130620/Capture009.jpg
> 
> Got another one! Yea! DSFL


We all start somewhere, and you're coming along nicely! 

And you're using Windows 8 with no start menu replacement??


Mindweaver said:


> I've not done mine in awhile.. So, here you go!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130620/6-20-13.jpg



A true inspiration, wonderful to see!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 21, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I've not done mine in awhile.. So, here you go!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130620/6-20-13.jpg



So much blue I thought I'd taken a Viagra for a second


----------



## AnnCore (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm seeing "Ruby" all over again.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> And you're using Windows 8 with no start menu replacement??
> 
> 
> !



Sometime in the next few days, WIN 8.1 will be available. That will allow me to set it to boot to Desktop. That will be the cure to one of my biggest dislikes. It will also upgrade the search to include everything, instead of the goofy singular search. Also, something I look forward to. As for a Start button? I am getting used to not having it and using the goofy Metro. I just switch over and enter my search text and it tries to bring up what I want, it is limited now but, supposedly will improve with the 8.1 release, as I mentioned.

It was a hard pill to swallow but I am happy that MS has been willing to make some changes to make it better. Hopefully, it will continue to evolve for the better. 

Due to time constraints, I have done very little in the way of tinkering with this OS or BIOS, i.e. none. Aside from cleaning up the Metro via deletion and Tile moving plus, shutting off all the "Live" Tiles, I have just been crunching and playing Marvel on Facebook.

I also have bought a Humble Bundle and have played a couple of games, none of them, so far have played hard enough to stumble the HD4000 integrated Graphics. I am not a Gamer and didn't get this for that so...Whatever, I think I have gone on enough!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 28, 2013)

YESH! YESH! YESH! YESH!  YESH! YESH! YESH! YESH! YESH!

Finally got my CEP2 up to Silvah YAY!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2013)

I haven't posted mine in a while, so why not?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 28, 2013)

My badge getting is done unless they come up with new projects.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 28, 2013)

Vinska said:


> YESH! YESH! YESH! YESH!  YESH! YESH! YESH! YESH! YESH!
> 
> Finally got my CEP2 up to Silvah YAY!
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/204/yiq.png



That's a lot of colors!  

Congratulations! 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My badge getting is done unless they come up with new projects.



Same here.  I hope we get new ones soon!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 28, 2013)

Ruby for FAAH


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2013)

*Never posted in this tread*

For the first time.
I hope for the sapphire badge in FAAH and that's all.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome! 
If the project is about to end and you don't have the badge yet, don't hesitate to shout out to the team--Norton and I have been known to help out members with just a little ways to go


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> If the project is about to end and you don't have the badge yet, don't hesitate to shout out to the team--Norton and I have been known to help out members with just a little ways to go



Thanks Kai!
ATM I don't need help but it is a very tempting offer.


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

Great work Daimus! -

and [Ion] is 100% correct- I have no issues whatsoever using one or all of my rigs to help out a fellow Team member... consider the offer valid for any Team member at any time


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Great work Daimus! -
> 
> and [Ion] is 100% correct- I have no issues whatsoever using one or all of my rigs to help out a fellow Team member... consider the offer valid for any Team member at any time



See, this is what I love about TPU! 

Members who realize that it's about the science, not the points, and are willing to carry through and help others with their goals


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2013)

Finally, bronze in Betas.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2013)

The Beta badges are really hard to get!  The insanely bad single-threaded performance of my Opty system was what bought my the Silver badge--the FAAH Beta WUs at 16-18 hours each * 16 threads added up fast


----------



## t_ski (Jul 12, 2013)

Updated with some new sapphires:






I'm pretty close in a lot of intermittent projects


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Updated with some new sapphires:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130711/badge7.jpg
> 
> I'm pretty close in a lot of intermittent projects



Looks good! 

FYI- you can tweak the CEP2 project to run more than one wu at a time


----------



## t_ski (Jul 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI- you can tweak the CEP2 project to run more than one wu at a time



Would it really matter? With ~3 days in a queue I maybe only get one or two CEP2 WU's total


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Would it really matter? With ~3 days in a queue I maybe only get one or two CEP2 WU's total



You can get that total up to quite a few more wu's running/ready to start per day- I'm knocking down 5-6 days of runtime per day on that WU atm.

You need to make the change on the WCG website to get more of them


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Would it really matter? With ~3 days in a queue I maybe only get one or two CEP2 WU's total



after tweaking:
with a 1.5 days queue I've got 33 CEP2 WUs in my list on my FX-8320 at this very moment
meanwhile, with the same 1.5 days queue I've got 4 CEP2 WUs on my old slow-ass Athlon 64 X2 which has a 10 WU queue overall

Your argument is invalid


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 12, 2013)

It's very easy to get more CEP2 WUs at once.  If you tell it to allow as many as it wants on the computer, I have easily had my computer running six or eight at once.  Sometimes more.  It's hard on your upload connection and they run a bit hotter, but it's entirely possible


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's hard on your upload connection


How much was a single WU upload again?



[Ion] said:


> and they run a bit hotter


didn't notice. Even with my all cores on CEP2, the temps are generally the same.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 12, 2013)

Vinska said:


> How much was a single WU upload again?
> 
> 
> didn't notice. Even with my all cores on CEP2, the temps are generally the same.



I suspect on a desktop you wouldn't, but on my laptop and tablet it's about 4-5C warmer, which does matter.  CPU Power usage is up about 6-7%, which doesn't seem like a lot, but when you're running nearly at the thermal limit it matters.

Uploading CEP2 WUs is ~32-38mb each.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Uploading CEP2 WUs is ~32-38mb each.



Oh hah! And I thought they were large! I was concerned for a while there that You'd say something like "500 mb", but if it's only that...


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 12, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Oh hah! And I thought they were large! I was concerned for a while there that You'd say something like "500 mb", but if it's only that...



Well, at ~35mb each to upload it's slow when you try to do it over a cellphone connection 


Between all of the WCG systems I had at school, a day when I didn't even use the internet (at home on break) I pretty consistently had about 2.5 of 3GB of upload a day.  Mostly from WCG


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, at ~35mb each to upload it's slow when you try to do it over a cellphone connection
> 
> 
> Between all of the WCG systems I had at school, a day when I didn't even use the internet (at home on break) I pretty consistently had about 2.5 of 3GB of upload a day.  Mostly from WCG



Let's see, on the best case scenario... on my FX-8320, with at average run time of 10 hours per WU, with 8 threads running CEP2 and only CEP2 all the time - ~19.2 WUs per day. Taking 40 MiB of upload per WU, it would be 768 MiB per day.
Okay, with ~770 MiB as the top, running a lot, but not exclusively CEP2, would probably be around 400 MiB a day.
On mobile internet? A headache for sure. On a proper wired connection? Hardly anything.



Spoiler



On average, I've got over 80 GiB of traffic a day. So _for me_ that's just a drop in the ocean.

Also, this. (I should have turned my torrents off when doing this, though. Would show more  )


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, at ~35mb each to upload it's slow when you try to do it over a cellphone connection



   The CEP2's take 10-30 min. to upload/download on the free wifi I'm borrowing at one of the remote sites (which needs to be connected manually when I get there).... really wish I had a broadband connection there


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> The CEP2's take 10-30 min. to upload/download on the free wifi I'm borrowing at one of the remote sites (which needs to be connected manually when I get there).... really wish I had a broadband connection there



Yup, this is a case of where it really does matter.  For remote rigs they're hard to really run.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> You can get that total up to quite a few more wu's running/ready to start per day- I'm knocking down 5-6 days of runtime per day on that WU atm.
> 
> You need to make the change on the WCG website to get more of them





Vinska said:


> after tweaking:
> with a 1.5 days queue I've got 33 CEP2 WUs in my list on my FX-8320 at this very moment
> meanwhile, with the same 1.5 days queue I've got 4 CEP2 WUs on my old slow-ass Athlon 64 X2 which has a 10 WU queue overall
> 
> Your argument is invalid





[Ion] said:


> It's very easy to get more CEP2 WUs at once.  If you tell it to allow as many as it wants on the computer, I have easily had my computer running six or eight at once.  Sometimes more.  It's hard on your upload connection and they run a bit hotter, but it's entirely possible



I looked and can't seem to find the setting.  Can someone post a screenshot of it for me?


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I looked and can't seem to find the setting.  Can someone post a screenshot of it for me?



Here ya go:


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2013)

I usually set it to unlimited--with a three day work buffer and only 4 CEP2 WUs allowed at once, that isn't very many getting done.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130714/2Untitled.jpg





[Ion] said:


> I usually set it to unlimited--with a three day work buffer and only 4 CEP2 WUs allowed at once, that isn't very many getting done.



Thanks guys - it's set to unlimited now


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 19, 2013)

One dream, one soul, one prize, one goal,
One golden glance of what should be,
It's a kind of magic!



Changelog:
*DSFL*: Ruby -> Emerald
*FAAH*: Ruby -> Emerald
*CEP2*: Silver -> Gold


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2013)

Well done, you're making very good progress there!


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2013)

*Finally!!!*

Got my CEP2 Sapphire badge with 18hrs to spare 






Woot!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 27, 2013)

Well done!  That's definitely a tough badge to get!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Got my CEP2 Sapphire badge with 18hrs to spare
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130726/WCGbadges072613.jpg
> 
> Woot!



I just got my ruby - two thirds of the way to emerald!


----------



## AnnCore (Jul 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130714/2Untitled.jpg



Where on the WCG forums do I find those settings? 

Nvm, found it.


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Where on the WCG forums do I find those settings?



Device Manager> Device Profiles (CEP2 settings are near the bottom of the page)



Spoiler:  look here:











*Note- I didn't get the whole page in this screen shot


----------



## AnnCore (Aug 9, 2013)

*Good news comes in twos*

Silver for the Clean Energy Project thanks to Norton's post about CEP WUs 

and Ruby for FA@H cuz they can take up to 100+ hours to finish!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Really? 100 hours? FAAH allows that?
Meanwhile, CEP2 WUs would take ~15 hours each on my Athlon 64 X2. Except that they do not because for some reason, as soon as a CEP2 WU reaches a 12 CPU-Hours point, it wraps up early and uploads a half-finished WU (which also awards full BOINC points for it despite being incomplete).
So... 100 hours on FAAH? lolhuh


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2013)

That would surprise me--even my Atom system, which has terrible single-threaded performance doesn't take over 25 hours to do even the long ones...


----------



## AnnCore (Aug 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That would surprise me--even my Atom system, which has terrible single-threaded performance doesn't take over 25 hours to do even the long ones...



All the other projects seem fine.

Just the FAAH ones take 45 hours on average, some a little less and others a lot longer...

Bothers me a little.


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> All the other projects seem fine.
> 
> Just the FAAH ones take 45 hours on average, some a little less and others a lot longer...
> 
> Bothers me a little.



That may be the FAAH Vina error- the wu may restart up to 100x before it finishes or errors out.... which can take a long time.

Possible solutions:
- run the rig with 100% cores and at 100% load

or

- reset the project in the BOINC Manager (i.e. get new jobs)- you may have the older Vina wu's and iirc the newer wu's are less prone to errors.

My $0.02


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> That may be the FAAH Vina error- the wu may restart up to 100x before it finishes or errors out.... which can take a long time.
> 
> Possible solutions:
> - run the rig with 100% cores and at 100% load
> ...



Norton is 100% correct here. I had error's on the 7.03 Vina units. Since they released the 7.06's I haven't had an error. The 7.03's should have been long dried up by now.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> All the other projects seem fine.
> 
> Just the FAAH ones take 45 hours on average, some a little less and others a lot longer...
> 
> Bothers me a little.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Norton is 100% correct here. I had error's on the 7.03 Vina units. Since they released the 7.06's I haven't had an error. The 7.03's should have been long dried up by now.



I haven't seen this issue before--at least they've resolved it.


----------



## AnnCore (Aug 11, 2013)

The error idea is the most likely explanation.

Just too much discrepancy in the times they took to finish.

I saw some Vinas but not sure if they were 7.03 or 7.06...


----------



## t_ski (Aug 11, 2013)

Got a ruby in SN2S, but waiting to see how fast the numbers go up before I post it.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2013)

Congratulations!  I'm up to five or six years on it now--currently I'm focusing my resources there as it's my least-crunched active project


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2013)

Yea.

Got a Silver!

45 days Fighting Aids.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 15, 2013)

That didn't take long...


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2013)

Well done indeed!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm down to two colors


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2013)

That's a lot of sapphire badges you have going! 

I do wonder when the new projects that were planned are ever going to show up...


----------



## torgoth (Sep 16, 2013)

Ihaa my first one


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2013)

torgoth said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130916/Untitled-2.jpg
> Ihaa my first one



Congrats!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 16, 2013)

Great job torgoth


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2013)

OK, finally a Silver for CEP2. So, not sure why that took so long!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 22, 2013)

About getting silver for CEP2 and FAAH:









Soon.




-------------------


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 25, 2013)

As I was goin' over
The Cook and Kerry mountains
I saw the Captain Farrell
His *badges* he was countin'
I first produced my pistol
And then produced my rapier
I said stand and deliver
Or the devil he may take ya

I took all of his *badges*
And it was a pretty *'llection*
I took all of his *badges*
And I brought it home to *TPU*

Changelog:
*SN2S*: Gold -> Ruby
*CEP2*: Gold -> Ruby -> Emerald -> Sapphire   ( << Holy Sh*t! )


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2013)

A sapphire badge is quite awesome, particularly on CEP2--good work!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> As I was goin' over
> The Cook and Kerry mountains
> I saw the Captain Farrell
> His *badges* he was countin'
> ...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> A sapphire badge is quite awesome, particularly on CEP2--good work!



Even I myself was stunned for a minute and could hardly believe the previous CEP2 badge I posted here was a freshly-baked golden. "Did I do friggin' 1 year + 280 days on CEP since my last report? That can't be! I must've missed something here!" was my reaction.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 25, 2013)

I am marching towards two silver badges for FAAH and CEP2 (you can click the WCG badge in my sig, or the link next to my Free-DC sigpic to see for yourself).


----------



## AnnCore (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm seeing red... well ruby actually.

CEP2 finally joined the party.


----------



## Black.Raven (Sep 28, 2013)

I got my first gold one yesterday  up to the next one 

p.s I know how to upload photos properly. but its saturday night and i have other things to do


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2013)

Great job to both of you--badges are awesome!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2013)

It appears, "thars gold en dem dere hills!"


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2013)

Gold _and_ silver in the hills!


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 11, 2013)

Just realised it's been ages since I last updated here.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm down to only four machines left on WCG, a dual Xeon E5645 at 3.4 GHz, a Core i7-2600K at 4.6 GHz, a Core i7-4770 non-K at stock and a Core i7-930 at 4.05 GHz. Total thread count is down to 48.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2013)

That's still a very impressive collection--48 threads is awesome 
What sort of performance are you getting from the 4770?


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Oct 31, 2013)

About the same as the 2600K at 4.6 GHz, maybe a touch more 

I fear I'm going to have to retire yet another cruncher this year, the power bill is a bit high (I also have four GTX 580s) and the 920's output is singling itself out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2013)

That's insane! 
If you wouldn't mind sending me some screenshots of it's PPD/runtime from the WCG Devices Page, I could add it to my PPD estimator 

And yes, the i7-920 is hardly efficient...I still have a 920@3.8GHz going and puts out well more heat than the 4.4GHz 2600k for far less output.


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> And yes, the i7-920 is hardly efficient...I still have a 920@3.8GHz going and puts out well more heat than the 4.4GHz 2600k for far less output.



  My i7-930 averages around 4.8k ppd (peaks at 5.5-6k ppd) @ 3.2Ghz on Linux and the heat isn't too bad with the chip running in the mid 40's.

That isn't that bad is it?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> My i7-930 averages around 4.8k ppd (peaks at 5.5-6k ppd) @ 3.2Ghz on Linux and the heat isn't too bad with the chip running in the mid 40's.
> 
> That isn't that bad is it?



No, not bad, for sure!  I get about 4.5k PPD from mine (I suspect it would be better except my roommate games on it on quite a regular basis), so it's still entirely worth crunching on.  But Stuttgart, my 2600k running Mint, gets about 9k PPD.


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> No, not bad, for sure!  I get about 4.5k PPD from mine (I suspect it would be better except my roommate games on it on quite a regular basis), so it's still entirely worth crunching on.  *But Stuttgart, my 2600k running Mint, gets about 9k PPD*.



Will need to add a 2600k to the fleet next year then!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> Will need to add a 2600k to the fleet next year then!



Linux and the Intel systems does insanely well.  The 2600k @ 4.4 running Mint does about 75% better than the 2700k @ 4.4 running Windows 7 x64.  And the 3770k @ 3.6 running Mint beats the 3770k @ 4.0 running Windows by a sizable margin.  The FX8350 seems to see much less of a benefit from Linux--it's about on par with the Windows i7s but still doing considerably worse than the Linux i7s.  I dunno why, but it's been pretty consistent so far.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 3, 2013)

I got silver for CEP2! Please use the badge or link in my sig to see it in my profile. I will not post a screenshot here to not waste TPU's hosting space .


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2013)

Well done! 

No new badges because there still aren't any more projects (_still_), but now a quarter-century of runtime on FAAH:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Gee, You've got silver in THE project that is the hardest to level from them all. Most are very lucky to sport even a bronze, yet You got a silver! Awesome!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 4, 2013)

i haz a new badge 






Sapphire !!!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i haz a new badge
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131104/Capture019.png
> 
> Sapphire !!!!!







Chevalr1c said:


> I got silver for CEP2! Please use the badge or link in my sig to see it in my profile. *I will not post a screenshot here to not waste TPU's hosting space *.



According to W1zz there is plenty of room so let's see it!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 4, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I got silver for CEP2! Please use the badge or link in my sig to see it in my profile. I will not post a screenshot here to not waste TPU's hosting space .



Um, for some reason, you think TPU is having a host space problem? Hmmm.

Personally, I don't believe it. Hell, I think between all of us, sporting multiple motherboards and massive amounts of TB drives...It might slow page loads but, we could host TPU and still not have space issues!

So, relax buddy. Post more pictures, tell'em I said it was ok.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Gee, You've got silver in THE project that is the hardest to level from them all. Most are very lucky to sport even a bronze, yet You got a silver! Awesome!



The Beta badges are definitely hard to get.  Most of these, however, come from a 16core AMD Opteron system that I purchased last spring.  WCG was doing some FAAH Beta Testing, and each FAAH Beta WU would take about 16 hours to complete (the Opty's had terrible per-thread performance).  So each WU went a long way towards the badge.  The same way with my Atom


----------



## Arjai (Nov 5, 2013)

It appears CEP2 went gold, recently!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2013)

*New Project/New Badges*

Here's a preview of the badges available for the new MCM project:






Post em' when you get em'


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

Cool! 
Once I get the farm switched over, sapphire should take no more than a week and a half


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 9, 2013)

got my beta badge


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> got my beta badge



Me, too:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2013)

Good job guys 
I'm just three days of runtime off form a gold in Beta...we'll see how long that actually takes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 10, 2013)

I have completed my first 2 beta WUs this weekend, as well as one MCM WU.


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 10, 2013)

Green with envy!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

New badge! 





First in quite a while!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 11, 2013)

Now already? 

Congrats 

But why did you put the language on the site on French?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Now already?
> 
> Congrats
> 
> But why did you put the language on the site on French?



With this many cores, new badges come very quickly 

And it's set to French for the same reason I have Windows on my computer set to German--because I can


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> New badge!
> http://i.imgur.com/STCRmYK.png
> First in quite a while!



I looked earlier and had 8 days, but I guess I should have realized you'd have yours way before me


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I looked earlier and had 8 days, but I guess I should have realized you'd have yours way before me



I should be up to a gold badge at this point


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

Bronze!  Silver as early as tomorrow!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

Sweet 
Gold here, should have ruby tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet
> Gold here, should have ruby tomorrow



Careful- there is a snag in the MCM project that may cause your rigs to run out of work (see my post in the Team thread)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Careful- there is a snag in the MCM project that may cause your rigs to run out of work (see my post in the Team thread)



Ehh, I have quite a lot buffered on the rigs at this point.  BOINC buffers are set to 3 days, so I could probably get even emerald with no issues even w/ no more work 

But I've switched back over to FAAH for peak PPD for the competition anyways


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

Silver!!!  2/3 of the way to Gold


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2013)

Ruby, and about 70% of the way to emerald


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

Upgrades!
MCM to Gold and Beta to Silver


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations!  New ones here too 




Gold in Beta and Emerald in MCM


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 16, 2013)

You are doing well at MCM I see. Good.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

I won't be making any more progress in it for now as I have all of my systems set to FAAH for now, but yes, progress was made.  After the competition, sapphire shouldn't take long


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not getting any MC at the moment, even though it's set to my only project.   Fortunately I have the box checked to get other work when it's not available.  Still shy of my silver though.


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a little early for Christmas, but Mapping Cancer Markers already left me something "under the tree."


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm feeling you emerald FA@H


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 29, 2013)

as seen in my sig, i now have a Bronze for MCM


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I'm feeling you emerald FA@H





AlienIsGOD said:


> as seen in my sig, i now have a Bronze for MCM



Congrats to both of you!


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 30, 2013)

After almost a year, I've got my main rig crunching again. We've moved from Florida to Oregon, so I can use a little extra heat now.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome back, and I saw you did come back with a bang, given the fact that you got a silver badge for MCM already (a project of less than 2ish weeks old).


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 1, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Welcome back, and I saw you did come back with a bang, given the fact that you got a silver badge for MCM already (a project of less than 2ish weeks old).


 Thanks for the welcome. I've been lurking all this time, but I haven't been in a place where the wiring could handle my rig while it was crunching until now.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2013)

Thought I was due for a Badge update so here we go!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2013)

Snapshot, ya ole hound dog!!! How the heck are ya man? Good to see ya posting my friend.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Snapshot, ya ole hound dog!!! How the heck are ya man? Good to see ya posting my friend.




heeeyyy stingerrrr! Thanks buddy, I'm back!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2013)

Sapphire in MCM!


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sapphire in MCM!



Congrats! 

I have about 250 days for mine.... 2 or 3 weeks should do it


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks, and good luck on getting yours!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2013)

Good job Kai - you beat me too it.  However, I think I'm going to beat Bill


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks! 
What's yours looking like now?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> What's yours looking like now?


1:072:10:43:42


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2013)

t_ski said:


> 1:072:10:43:42





1:120:22:57:20


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sapphire in MCM!


Congrat, I noticed it earlier today . I think that that mine will in tomorrow. 31 days left on a 99% MCM diet.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 7, 2013)

silver for MCM


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 7, 2013)

meh, I don't get much MCM for some reason.

Changelog:
*FAAH*: Emerald -> Sapphire
*MCM*: None -> Ruby


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2013)

You know, you can switch it over so it just sends you MCM WUs.  I did that briefly while badge-hunting.  I've now switched it back to FAAH, however; the hit on the Linux systems was just enormous.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Darn, posted with the wrong screenshot. Fixed it now. *deeeeeeeeerp*

Also, I simply selected MCM along with FAAH and SN2S. That's all. It _looks_ like I get a lot of those WUs, but the CPU time grows slowly than expected.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Darn, posted with the wrong screenshot. Fixed it now. *deeeeeeeeerp*
> 
> Also, I simply selected MCM along with FAAH and SN2S. That's all. It _looks_ like I get a lot of those WUs, but the* CPU time grows slowly than expected*.



I had time between 3 and 19 hours on MCM. 3 to 9 on the fast(er) rigs so yes they can take some time to complete.


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I had time between 3 and 19 hours on MCM. 3 to 9 on the fast(er) rigs so yes they can take some time to complete.



Would be much faster if they were coded to OpenCl 

My Radeon's want to chew on some of these!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 8, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I had time between 3 and 19 hours on MCM. 3 to 9 on the fast(er) rigs so yes they can take some time to complete.



Well, this one was on my _faster_ FX-8320. 14 hours of CPU time and 14.5 hours of "wall clock" time. Damn...


Spoiler










That's only the longest one I screen'd on this box. Saw even longer ones. Even had one that was over 20 hours [!] on a 4 GHz FX-8320. That's just insane. (Didn't think of screen'ing it at that time, unfortunately.)
So yeah, the runtime varies a LOT.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> 1:120:22:57:20


Maybe I have something in mind


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't keep up with the big boys, but I did get gold in mcm.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 13, 2013)

"ooh baby!
if I sing you a melody
will you toss me
up your panties?" –Jay Tee

Changelog:
*MCM*: Ruby -> Emerald
*Beta*: [none] -> Silver

Hell Yeah! Finally don't have a single badge-less project in my page! Woohoo!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice. I was out of computers long enough that the projects I had been running, ended. Now, there are new ones and I only got I badge from the first run at crunching, and a bunch of badge-less ones. 






9 of those badge-less projects will probably always be that way. MCM and BETA's will not remain badge-less!!* I guarantee it!*

**


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> 1:120:22:57:20


How close are you now Bill?


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2013)

t_ski said:


> How close are you now Bill?



1:265:20:38:24

100 days to go


----------



## t_ski (Dec 15, 2013)

1:290:09:18:44


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> 1:290:09:18:44



1:288:10:55:38


----------



## t_ski (Dec 15, 2013)

It's tight


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2013)

Silver Badge on MCM:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Gee, You are not far from getting emerald on CEP2, too =o


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> 1:288:10:55:38


1:322:02:43:05


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2013)

t_ski said:


> 1:322:02:43:05


1:317:16:41:01 

Still close!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 16, 2013)

PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT!!!

Changelog:
*MCM*: Emerald -> Sapphire
*Beta*: Silver -> Gold

Hell Yeah! the rarest badge - lvl up get! Wooo!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2013)

Sapphire!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice one Bill!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 4, 2014)

i haz a ruby for MCM now


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 4, 2014)

I got silver for FAAH a while ago: http://bit.ly/17HWmhG


----------



## Arjai (Jan 6, 2014)

Got my MCM Bronze, finally!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Congratulations! Well done, mate!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 15, 2014)

Ruby for CEP2


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Ruby for CEP2



Nice!


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2014)

*Upgraded to Gold in Beta projects!!! 




*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Upgraded to Gold in Beta projects!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Jealous


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Jealous


Me too. Thay brown one I earned doesn't match the blue ones. Just 1.6 year left


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 20, 2014)

I've not shared in a while. Here it is!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmmm... I fail to spot the β badge...


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2014)

Haven't check my badges in a while


----------



## Arjai (Jan 25, 2014)

SILVER.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 10, 2014)

Got silver for MCM too now.


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Thefumigator (Feb 15, 2014)

I've just got a bronze badge for mapping cancer markers !


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2014)

Gold in MCM, that didn't take long lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 18, 2014)

Emerald for MCM


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Emerald for MCM


AWESOME!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 22, 2014)

Gold 4 FAAH:


----------



## Arjai (Feb 22, 2014)

Should have a new MCM badge in the next couple days.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

Great badges guys!  I need to expand my projects, especially getting into the MCM!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 23, 2014)

Gold for MCM:


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2014)

< Yesterday




v Today!!                                         v GOLD!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 2, 2014)

Emerald for MCM. That didn't take long. Sapphire on the way.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Mar 2, 2014)

Someday... Then I will REALLY feel vetted.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 6, 2014)

A couple more BETAs and I'll have a silver


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 6, 2014)

do we even HAVE betas at the moment? *confused*

EDIT: HOLY CRAP! WE DO!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2014)

Vinska said:


> do we even HAVE betas at the moment? *confused*
> 
> EDIT: HOLY CRAP! WE DO!


I got nothing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2014)

Only Beta I seen lately has been at Walmart


----------



## Arjai (Mar 7, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Only Beta I seen lately has been at Walmart


LOL, what was the Sale price? Did it come with any swag videos?



BTW, no Beta's! I want MORE!!!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Only Beta I seen lately has been at Walmart


I think those are actually bettas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siamese_fighting_fish


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 8, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I think those are actually bettas
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siamese_fighting_fish


Yea thats them I was being silly.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 8, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I got nothing


Well, at that moment, on my WU list on the WCG site, I had *ONE*. Right now, I've got zeeroh.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 9, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yea thats them I was being silly.


Sorry, Sometimes I have no sense of humor


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm nowhere near a lot of you guys, but I decided to share since I'm finally getting some badges.....


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm nowhere near a lot of you guys, but I decided to share since I'm finally getting some badges.....


You should turn off FA@H projects tp devote more runtime to the others you need.  That's how I (and a few others) got our MCM badges so quick.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You should turn off FA@H projects tp devote more runtime to the others you need.  That's how I (and a few others) got our MCM badges so quick.


Badges, we don't need no stinking badges!

Seriously, personally, I would not stop a project in order to gain a badge. Maybe it's just me but, I'll get 'em when I get 'em and be damn proud of 'em. However, I run what I got, except when we did the CEP2 challenge. Because that was worth stopping the others.

You can do as you will, as will I. Just my two cents, while sitting at the coffee shop with nothing better to do!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You should turn off FA@H projects tp devote more runtime to the others you need.  That's how I (and a few others) got our MCM badges so quick.



I recently did that, and I wish I had done it sooner. When that last challenge was ending and people mentioned MCM, I stopped FA@H because I preferred MCM over it.

My issue has been that I've been lax about keeping up with the different projects, and I should have branched out long ago. Now that I'm more aware and looking into the different things, I should have a better balance evening out.



Arjai said:


> Badges, we don't need no stinking badges!
> 
> Seriously, personally, I would not stop a project in order to gain a badge. Maybe it's just me but, I'll get 'em when I get 'em and be damn proud of 'em. However, I run what I got, except when we did the CEP2 challenge. Because that was worth stopping the others.
> 
> You can do as you will, as will I. Just my two cents, while sitting at the coffee shop with nothing better to do!



I respect that, and while the goal isn't merely attaining badges, it does offer somewhat of a tangible item that marks progress on different projects.  However, like you said, it's more important to run what you run mainly because it's what you want to contribute toward. 

Either way, it's all good and work gets done for the good of all.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I respect that, and while the goal isn't merely attaining badges, it does offer somewhat of a tangible item that marks progress on different projects.  However, like you said, it's more important to run what you run mainly because it's what you want to contribute toward.
> 
> Either way, it's all good and work gets done for the good of all.


It's just a little extra motivation, that's all


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 20, 2014)

got my first badge ^_^







i know its not like your badges. Just happy to see my first badge lol


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

night.fox said:


> got my first badge ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome! 

Every journey starts with a first step!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2014)

night.fox said:


> got my first badge ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you crunch it, they will come. 

Good job buddy, keep up the fine work


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2014)

night.fox said:


> got my first badge ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOP!!WOOP!! Congrats man!!! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 21, 2014)

Update from me:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2014)

Sapphire in MCM


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sapphire in MCM


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sapphire in MCM


That's a pretty sexy badge list   I see a lot of Sapphires in there 

Just found this:


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Emerald for MCM. That didn't take long. Sapphire on the way.



You got that pretty quickly, Emerald to Sapphire in just like 27-ish days


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 30, 2014)

I had sapphire for a little whiles it seems since it is 60 days past sapphire LOL

It's at 2 years 77 days now. LOl


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I had sapphire for a little whiles it seems since it is 60 days past sapphire LOL
> 
> It's at 2 years 77 days now. LOl


Well keep it up, keep "rollin'" lol

I'm @ 300 days on MCM so I've got a ways to go. I'll post m badges when I hit the next one


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2014)

Yay, I hit Emerald in MCM


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yay, I hit Emerald in MCM


 Congrats!!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Congrats!!!


+1


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats manofthem.


----------



## dhoshaw (Apr 11, 2014)

Finally hit sapphire in MCM and passed 30 years total.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2014)

dhoshaw said:


> Finally hit sapphire in MCM and passed 30 years total.
> 
> View attachment 56023


That is one handsome list of badges, great work!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 16, 2014)

Insignia CEP II Aurum Est. > http://bit.ly/17HWmhG


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2014)

No new badges but I recently went over* 800,000* results returned and am closing in on 100 years runtime


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> No new badges but I recently went over* 800,000* results returned and am closing in on 100 years runtime


That's a sexy list of a whole lot of Sapphires!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 17, 2014)

Where can I get a cool arrow like that?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 17, 2014)

nice to see this badges. a long way to go for me but surely does gives inspiration to keep crunching.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 23, 2014)

Yea!!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 23, 2014)

little bit off topic but I could see my cruncher badge has a star in it. Arjai on the other hand dont have star in his cruncher badge but he has more points than me. 

anybody knows the difference and as to why I have star and Arjai who has long time cruncher than me dont have?


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 23, 2014)

I believe the signature WCG badge has been broken since the forums transferred from vBulletin to XenForo


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> I believe the signature WCG badge has been broken since the forums transferred from vBulletin to XenForo



I PM'd @W1zzard about it earlier in the year but haven't heard back on getting it changed.... I'll send him another message on it later tonight.

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey! I used to have a Star!! What up?!?!!!


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2014)

No more badge upgrades but I did pass 100 years runtime today!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 2, 2014)

Awesome work, cap'n!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


>


Congrats!   You're on your way to many many more, and we look forward to them


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2014)

Good Job, man!
But be careful, You might get addicted to badgium. It's a really strong drug and very, very addictive.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 9, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Good Job, man!
> But be careful, You might get addicted to badgium. It's a really strong drug and very, very addictive.


I think I'm already addicted


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2014)

Finally got my Sapphire in MCM


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

Great job Guys


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2014)

Any word on why I have lost my Star?


----------



## Peter1986C (May 10, 2014)

Happens to me too a lot. Feature is broken.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 10, 2014)

Good Job, @manofthem & @BarbaricSoul!

And dyaaauuum! That's some sweet-ass badge collection, @BarbaricSoul!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

Closing in on 40 years. LOL


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 13, 2014)

New badge







Edit: Just earned my silver badge


----------



## Arjai (May 19, 2014)




----------



## HBalazs.hu (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Norton (May 30, 2014)

*NEW BADGES*!!! 

5/10/20 yr upgrades to the current ones... Check them out! Woot! 

5yrs and up are now Diamond badges!


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2014)

New badges?  Makes me have something to live for again


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

It looks awesome!  

I think I even have some Diamond badges now 

It looks like I need to get back into CEP2 when I get the chance!!!


----------



## HammerON (May 30, 2014)

Interesting badge changes


----------



## Peter1986C (May 30, 2014)

Yeah that was announced not long ago.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 25, 2014)

New shiny badges


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> New shiny badges



*Nice!!!*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 11, 2014)

AMERICA! F*** YEAH!
Just got my shiny new 5-year Diamond badge for CEP2 

Changelog:
*MCM*: Sapphire -> 20-Diamond
*CEP2*: Sapphire -> 5-Diamond
*FAAH*: Sapphire -> 20-Diamond


----------



## manofthem (Jul 11, 2014)

That's crazy @Vinska, amazing work buddy!


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2014)

*The TPU_remembers_Kreij project has only been going for 4 days and there are already 2 badges!!!*





*Let's get these up to Sapphire Team! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 13, 2014)

one thing keeps getting on my mind: who, exactly, is crunching for TPU_remembers_Kreij?
I mean, who? why? where? when? for what reason? in what way? [and all the other possible questions, indiscriminately]


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2014)

Vinska said:


> one thing keeps getting on my mind: who, exactly, is crunching for TPU_remembers_Kreij?
> I mean, who? why? where? when? for what reason? in what way? [and all the other possible questions, indiscriminately]



It was discussed a few times in the Memorial thread (here's one):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-help-cure-cancer.202061/page-11#post-3134446

The short version is some folks on the Team wanted to move one or all of their rigs onto one account to honor Kreij's memory so I created the *TPU_remembers_Kreij* account at WCG for folks to use to log in and crunch on rather than their own account. It's been done in the past when we have lost forum members or Team members (examples- loonym, stanheimi)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 13, 2014)

huh? Thanks! For some reason, I managed to miss that part


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *The TPU_remembers_Kreij project has only been going for 4 days and there are already 2 badges!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome  And Cherry pie is a go!!!!!!



Vinska said:


> one thing keeps getting on my mind: who, exactly, is crunching for TPU_remembers_Kreij?
> I mean, who? why? where? when? for what reason? in what way? [and all the other possible questions, indiscriminately]



I know I have the rig I just put together this weekend crunching in Kreij's honor and the rig I an putting together next weekend will also crunch under his name.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2014)

I have the 4770k and 2100 under Kreij currently, and when the 4790 finishes up its buffered work, it'll be switched over to Kreij also. 

Yes it means no pie for me (just when I started to get some ), but it's awesome to see Kreij's pc rocking


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2014)

*TPU_remembers_Kreij gets upgraded to Silver on 2 projects one day later!!!* 






*Great job Team! Sapphire is right around the corner!*


----------



## t_ski (Jul 16, 2014)

Got a diamond CEP2:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!
And it seems Your Diamond-20 for FAAH is not too far off


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!
> And it seems Your Diamond-20 for FAAH is not too far off


Actually, I got the message in the client that I got it today.


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 18, 2014)

Got the ruby badge for Mapping Cancer Markers 2 days ago and few days of compute away from Emerald badge in FightAIDS@Home.


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2014)

*TPU_remembers_Kreij* has been updated to 2 Ruby badges and a new Bronze badge for CEP2


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2014)

*TPU_remembers_Kreij* has been updated to Sapphire badges for FAAH/MCM and a Silver badge for CEP2 is closing fast 





*Great work Team!*


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 2, 2014)

Ruby for MCM!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 2, 2014)

My lastest


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 21, 2014)

Diamond 20 Year badge for contribution to FightAIDS@Home ..


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 21, 2014)

nice one, ayy b0ss!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 1, 2014)

MCM Emerald.


----------



## xvi (Sep 2, 2014)

..for those of you following Team Kreij.


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 3, 2014)

Finally got the emerald badge For FightAIDS@Home. dont know why but getting errors for the project.


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2014)

Got my *20 year Badge* for *MCM* a while back... don't know when, too tired to check lately I guess


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

So it turns out there are all sorts of snazzy badges now...exciting!




Averaging about 120 days of runtime/day, so as soon as the buffers are cleared, the UGM badges should start rolling in


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 19, 2014)

sweet


----------



## twilyth (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2014)

Putting the rest of us to shame with such an impressive display!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2014)

That's a pretty epic list @twilyth!  Same goes for @[Ion] and @Norton  

Me thinks my badge lists nowhere near as awesome... Don't want to check and feel so insignificant


----------



## Bow (Oct 20, 2014)

It has been a year or more since I have looked at mine.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks guys.  It's nice that they instituted the new badges so you can get some recognition for work you've done.  I would do this anyway, but it's still nice to get an ataboy.  

It's also nice that they base it on hours of work and not points.  I think it's really important to recognize the effort people put in even if they can't afford the latest hardware.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Thanks guys.  It's nice that they instituted the new badges so you can get some recognition for work you've done.  I would do this anyway, but it's still nice to get an ataboy.
> 
> It's also nice that they base it on hours of work and not points.  I think it's really important to recognize the effort people put in even if they can't afford the latest hardware.


Yup, exactly.  It makes it more worthwhile to run even old stuff for this as well (or something like my Atom).
The 100yr badges are way cool---sooner or later I'll see if I can get the 100yr badge for FAAH.  That would be neat 
Although, as exciting as they are, the sapphire badge just was the nicest _looking_.  Even if it didn't represent quite the same accomplishment.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2014)

<5 days of UGM has already surpassed 5 years of Beta


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2014)

How do you have 2/3 of a YEAR of runtime already? I thought I was doing well with my 53 days for UGM!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2014)

xvi said:


> How do you have 2/3 of a YEAR of runtime already? I thought I was doing well with my 53 days for UGM!


120+ threads running 24/7 and I've told WCG to only send me UGM WUs.  So now that the device caches are cleared of MCM and FAAH WUs, the machines are processing basically nothing but UGM


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2014)

That might explain it. I thought my 60 threads would do a little better than 53 days though.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 22, 2014)

There's no hurry.  The badges will eventually come and there's something to be said for watching them change color over time.

Speaking of which, I didn't realize that I was halfway to 100 year badge for FAAH.  It might be worth adding that project back into the profile of one of the rigs just to get that.  I really hate the inefficiency of it, but it would only be temporary.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 22, 2014)

Slightly off topic but does it bother anyone else that the number of years for diamond badges in Help fight childhood cancer appears right in the stick figure's groin?  I know that they have to have uniform placement to automate the process and the idea of the diamond badges came after the project, but still . . .


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2014)

xvi said:


> That might explain it. I thought my 60 threads would do a little better than 53 days though.


Lots of threads + 24/7 + one project means that I'm able to shoot through the badges


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's mine, I feel so "lagging behind" compared to others 






After making some progress in UGM, I'm going to load up some CEP2 again and see if I can't get further along in that one.





twilyth said:


> Slightly off topic but does it bother anyone else that the number of years for diamond badges in Help fight childhood cancer appears right in the stick figure's groin?  I know that they have to have uniform placement to automate the process and the idea of the diamond badges came after the project, but still . . .



Never noticed that before, but   And I don't have any badge for that project


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2014)

One of the things that sucks about the badge idea is that people who haven't been with WCG for a very long time have no opportunity to get badges for projects that are now closed.  That can be a little discouraging.  Of course they didn't even institute the badges until after many projects had closed so even people who were there from the beginning but selective about the projects they worked on ended up getting short changed.  If you go to the WCG forum and look at people's join date and their badges, you'll notice that they don't always match up for that reason - and a lot of people went to WCG mainly for their cancer or other specific interest projects.

Unfortunately, there's really no way around that.  Although personally, I wouldn't object to some sort of honorary badge option so that once you've contributed a certain amount of computing time, you could get awarded honorary badges for closed projects.  It would be sort of like the honorary degrees that some universities award to famous people.  The honorary badges could be a different color or have a diagonal line through them or something to distinguish them from the regular badges, but at least your contribution would be recognized.

Of course I don't really see anything like that happening, but it would be one way to make things a little more equal.


----------



## xvi (Oct 23, 2014)

twilyth said:


> ne of the things that sucks about the badge idea is that people who haven't been with WCG for a very long time have no opportunity to get badges for projects that are now closed.


That's part of the appeal though. It's slightly exclusive. I completely understand from a completionist's standpoint, but there's no more work to be done.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 23, 2014)

twilyth said:


> One of the things that sucks about the badge idea is that people who haven't been with WCG for a very long time have no opportunity to get badges for projects that are now closed.  That can be a little discouraging.  Of course they didn't even institute the badges until after many projects had closed so even people who were there from the beginning but selective about the projects they worked on ended up getting short changed.  If you go to the WCG forum and look at people's join date and their badges, you'll notice that they don't always match up for that reason - and a lot of people went to WCG mainly for their cancer or other specific interest projects.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's really no way around that.  Although personally, I wouldn't object to some sort of honorary badge option so that once you've contributed a certain amount of computing time, you could get awarded honorary badges for closed projects.  It would be sort of like the honorary degrees that some universities award to famous people.  The honorary badges could be a different color or have a diagonal line through them or something to distinguish them from the regular badges, but at least your contribution would be recognized.
> 
> Of course I don't really see anything like that happening, but it would be one way to make things a little more equal.



I don't think it sucks. It shows that one was willing to work all projects on whatever they may have had. So what if a badge was not earned, it shows contribution!!





I am proud of every line on this chart! Badges? I don't need no stinkin' Badges!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2014)

I can see @twilyth's point because I kind of feel like that. I see all these badges that peeps have that I can never get, but at the same time, it shows their dedication to many projects for a long time (as @Arjai mentioned), way before my time even.

It's also good because it's sort of a motivation to do work while it's available. I focused on FAAH but there was more to do, and I sort of missed out. I wish I had spread out a bit more, but then again I really didn't have too much pc power at the time.


Either way, it's all good.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 1, 2014)

Just got the emerald badge for MCM.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2014)

Congratulations on your second Emerald badge!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 1, 2014)

I finally got my 50 year for MCM so now I've switched over to just UGM






I figure I should be able to generate about 5 years worth of work per month so I guess I'll be set for only UGM for a while - at least until the 20 year mark anyway.  Then I'll switch back to a mix of both.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2014)

Ruby for FAAH


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 3, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I finally got my 50 year for MCM so now I've switched over to just UGM
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats some big numbers. How many threads are u running dude?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2014)

Just 64 threads right now.  I have 2 dual hex cores idle right now.  If I restart one of them, that would bring it up to 88.  I'll wait to see what the next electric bill looks like.  If it's under $300 I'll think about doing it.  But owning a house costs either a lot of time or a lot of money and I just had a crew of 6 guys here the other day with a crane, cherry picker and industrial mulcher working all day to take care of the trees and shrubbery.  You don't want to know what that cost.  But fuel oil should be a lot cheaper this year, so maybe I won't mind running the extra machine for a few months over the winter.  We'll see.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2014)

Five-year badge in UGM!




I'm going to get up to 10 years and then switch back to MCM


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 16, 2014)

Well hello there UGM!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm doing about 5 years per month currently - although I'm hoping the addition of the quad core snapdragon processor will help with that (LOL!!!).  I've got a little over 2 years in on UGM so I've got at least another 3 months to hit 20 years before I can switch back to MCM.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

Ten years for UGM and coming up right close on it in UGM 




Then the long march to 20 years for both of them, I think


----------



## Arjai (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## AnnCore (Nov 22, 2014)

UGM all nice and shiny now!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2014)

Well done 
Which ones are you focusing on now?


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 23, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well done
> Which ones are you focusing on now?



Can't say I am. Taking the balanced approach.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

AnnCore said:


> Can't say I am. Taking the balanced approach.


A very good strategy--results work out well in the end 

I for one am impatient--far more exciting IMO to race for one at a time.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

10 years in MCM!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2014)

AnnCore said:


> Can't say I am. Taking the balanced approach.


That's normally what I would do too, but I'm worried that with all of the people selecting UGM exclusively, we could run out of work units before hitting certain achievements.

It seems that folks who have UGM selected exclusively get priority, which obviously makes sense.  But as a result, people who have UGM selected along with one or more other projects, don't get a proportional share of the wu's.  So let's say you have UGM and MCM selected.  In theory, you should get half one and half the other in terms of work units.  But in fact what happens is that you get more like 1/6 UGM and 5/6 MCM - because so many wu's are being allocated to the exclusive UGM crunchers.  So you end up making much slower progress in terms of reaching different badge levels on UGM than if you crunched that exclusively,.


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> That's normally what I would do too, but I'm worried that with all of the people selecting UGM exclusively, we could run out of work units before hitting certain achievements.
> 
> It seems that folks who have UGM selected exclusively get priority, which obviously makes sense.  But as a result, people who have UGM selected along with one or more other projects, don't get a proportional share of the wu's.  So let's say you have UGM and MCM selected.  In theory, you should get half one and half the other in terms of work units.  But in fact what happens is that you get more like 1/6 UGM and 5/6 MCM - because so many wu's are being allocated to the exclusive UGM crunchers.  So you end up making much slower progress in terms of reaching different badge levels on UGM than if you crunched that exclusively,.



I'm not sure they get priority over others (WCG decides this?) but obviously there are only so many WUs and when they are gone, they are gone, so yeh, might not get certain badges. Badges are nice, but in the end, any work contributed, badge or no badge, is satisfaction in itself. I'll "celebrate" badge milestones as they come, but not going to lose any sleep over them. When I see how some crunchers have over 10 years on one thing or another it's definitely impressive, but it might the WU of some guy on a PII that makes the difference! 

Edit: BTW, really nice numbers you got twilyth!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2014)

AnnCore said:


> I'm not sure they get priority over others (WCG decides this?) but obviously there are only so many WUs and when they are gone, they are gone, so yeh, might not get certain badges. Badges are nice, but in the end, any work contributed, badge or no badge, is satisfaction in itself. I'll "celebrate" badge milestones as they come, but not going to lose any sleep over them. When I see how some crunchers have over 10 years on one thing or another it's definitely impressive, but it might the WU of some guy on a PII that makes the difference!


Oh, you're absolutely right.  It's really a matter of personal preference.

But if you think about it, people who choose UGM exclusively HAVE to get priority - right?  Because what would happen otherwise?  If they have just UGM checked, you can't send them work from other projects as long as there's UGM work, so by default, they get priority.

That's not a big deal if only a few people do that, but get enough people doing it and it reduces the pool of work available to the people who have more than just the UGM project selected.

And BTW, I've seen this firsthand.  When I had UGM and MCM selected, I had far more MCM than UGM wu's.  I don't remember the exact proportion but it was really lopsided.  I was making almost no progress on a daily basis in terms of the number of UGM hours I was racking up.  And it wasn't too hard to figure out why.  So I had to follow everyone else who was basically gaming the system and switch to just UGM if I wanted to reach certain goals in a reasonable amount of time.  I don't really like doing this, but sometimes you have to go with the flow.

However I do agree with your overall sentiment as I said before.  It doesn't really matter what you crunch with or how many points you rack up.  What matters is that you participate.  It's just that for some of us, part of our motivation is to be bluntly honest, a bit OCD oriented - at least in my case.  I have enough machines that have enough power that I can shoot for some decent badges so I don't want to miss out on them just because I was playing by the rules when everyone else wasn't.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2014)

Silver in OET




If the scheduler would give me more of them, I would have far better than merely silver, but mostly I'm still getting MCM WUs.  Ah well, they'll get it up to speed at some point.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2014)

Updates: Ruby in OET and Diamond-20 in MCM: 




Gonna keep running the MCM/OET mix through the new year and then add UGM back in, I think.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Updates: Ruby in OET and Diamond-20 in MCM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it in, bud, rub it in 



Some of us don't have badges at all for OET


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2014)

We all do what we can do 
And I've been pretty aggressive with device profiles, trying to get lots of them.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't feel bad.  I'm running just over 90 threads I think and I've barely been able to squeeze out a bronze.  Not sure I like how that came out (yuk, yuk) but you get the idea.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't check the wcg section for a while (minus the giveaways that pop up on the recent discussions) and next thing i know [ion] is ranked first on the team.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 31, 2015)

Recently passed 2M wu's.  Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations!  That's an insane amount of work you've done! 

IIRC the GPU WUs really helped with that metric


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2015)

*Team TPU passed 4000 years runtime today!!! *





*Great job Team!*


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2015)

The most remarkable thing is, our position by pts relative to our position by runtime.  Clearly we're running equipment that is, overall, far more powerful than most other teams.  
4000 years is a _long time_


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2015)

50 years in MCM!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm inching closer to 100 years for FAAH but still have a long way to go.  If I'm lucky I might get 5 years per month on that project so another 4-5 months probably.  Need to update my avatar but the WCG forum seems to be down right now.






I do have bids in on 2 14 core v3 chips but I doubt I will get them.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah the 100 year badges take a *long* time.  Need to add FAAH back into the mix at some point to get that badge, I suppose.  Although ideally we'll get OET WUs in volume before too long


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2015)

Still chugging away


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2015)

Just 2 Badges


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Just 2 but Badges
> View attachment 62801


Just wondering, how did you get your Registered Member since date to have the days first instead of the month?
They told me it couldn't be changed.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Just wondering, how did you get your Registered Member since date to have the days first instead of the month?
> They told me it couldn't be changed.



Honestly I don't know


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Just wondering, how did you get your Registered Member since date to have the days first instead of the month?
> They told me it couldn't be changed.


It is like that by default.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 19, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It is like that by default.


Yeah, no, default on mine has the month, day then year, and in some rather abrupt and what I consider rude emails from WCG they said I cant change it.
Now I see another member has it the way I suggested with the days first, then month and year.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Yeah, no, default on mine has the month, day then year, and in some rather abrupt and what I consider rude emails from WCG they said I cant change it.
> Now I see another member has it the way I suggested with the days first, then month and year.


I see what you mean now, not sure how you can change it. I'll look into it.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2015)

Saphire UGM!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 11, 2015)

Ruby for CEP2 and emerald for MCM!


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 14, 2015)

Only 1 for now... 






Caring1 said:


> Just wondering, how did you get your Registered Member since date to have the days first instead of the month?
> They told me it couldn't be changed.


Just a guess - you could edit your date format settings via the Control Panel -> "Regional and Language Options" 



Spoiler










Edit it to display "d/M/yyyy".  As you can see above, the page displays my 24-hour time time setting, for example.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 14, 2015)

They were 2 
Now are 4


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 14, 2015)

Way to go @Knoxx29 !  Guess this means I'll be seeing a second badge sometime then, too  keep on crunchin'!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2015)

Very nice work @Heaven7 and @Knoxx29, gotta love when the badges start popping in


----------



## FireFox (Mar 14, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Way to go @Knoxx29 !  Guess this means I'll be seeing a second badge sometime then, too  keep on crunchin'!


Just keep Crunching Bro and you'll see it soon.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Very nice work @Heaven7 and @Knoxx29, gotta love when the badges start popping in


Thanks @manofthem.
Don't worry I won't complain anymore about Badges

Btw next week when the second Xeon Machine is performing I'll be seeing Badges everywhere


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 23, 2015)

A chance to show off as well while I am ahead of @Knoxx29


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2015)

It seems that something is changing dear @krusha03 




All this in less than 2 Months


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 23, 2015)

Keep up the great work team.

Bye the way no pics of Badgers in the Badgers thread?


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 23, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It seems that something is changing dear @krusha03


You're definitely up to something! @krusha03 told me about your new machines - looks like we may be left eating your dust!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 23, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Keep up the great work team.
> 
> Bye the way no pics of Badgers in the Badgers thread?




How many do you want ?



Spoiler


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> You're definitely up to something! @krusha03 told me about your new machines - looks like we may be left eating your dust!  Keep up the good work!


Nah, just adding 2 more Xeons to my Crunching list 6c 24t, tomorrow it will be the first test

Xeon=Miracles


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally, the second badge! 




Second crunching machine is up and running, looking real nice power draw / temp-wise.



Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't remember all of the changes, but 50 years in MCM and 10 in OET are on the list somewhere


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2015)

Finally got a silver for OET


----------



## Arjai (Apr 5, 2015)

Got's a Silver, for UGM!


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2015)

14 days ago I have earned an Emerald Badge for MCM, 4 days ago a Silver Badge for FIH and today a Silver Badge for UGM.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 5, 2015)

Mapping cancer markers seems to be the most assigned WCG project. Just managed to break 90 days of total runtime and get a gold badge! 
It's a good start!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 6, 2015)

Fabulous start indeed 




20 years in OET and slowly making progress in UGM and CEP2 as well


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Got my Ruby badge in MCM yesterday.


----------



## peche (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello!
here are mine's 

Just a couple but improving day by day !


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2015)

Alright, i'll play too. I think I'm going to add CEP2 back into some of my pcs


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 16, 2015)

Shane White said:


> Project



Shane white could you please edit your post to use a screen shot from your wcg page like the others have done?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 17, 2015)

Shane - you can try using Greenshot - http://getgreenshot.org/

It's free and easy to use.  You just hit the prtscr key and it will automatically upload whatever area of the screen you selected up to imgur.  It will also put the small url in your clipboard so all you have to do is paste.

It's nice to have you here - welcome to the team.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry for the double post but I want to make sure you see this.  If your name here is different from WCG it would help us to know your WCG user id so we know who's who for things like milestones, contests etc.

It looks like you've been in WCG for a while so I'm guessing you're also an old timer like moi.


----------



## swhite4784 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2015)

That looks great Shane!
Looks like you've been around for a while...some nice badges there that I would have loved to catch


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2015)

Shane White said:


> View attachment 64165



Handsome list indeed!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2015)

finally got my 5 year for OET.  And only 8 years away from 100 on FAAH.  Since the expected completion of the project is June, I'm going to switch over to FAAH almost exclusively to make sure I get it.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2015)

Well done! 

I'm also working towards 100 years in FAAH, but I still have 19 years to go.  Not sure if I'll make it in time


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2015)

If I can make 8 years in time, you should be able to make 19 - just keep your paws off of MY work units.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2015)

twilyth said:


> If I can make 8 years in time, you should be able to make 19 - just keep your paws off of MY work units.


Doing somewhere above 10k a day--if you want then, you'll have to come and get them 
I'm at full capacity for about a week and a half more, so that should get me ~8 more years.  Then to see what I can scrounge together after that.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh damn.  I forgot about the summer hiatus.  Well, you still might be able to do it.  What would really suck if you get to something like 98 or 99 and then the project is over.  

To be done by June, you would need to do over 180 computing days per day.  But that's assuming the project ends June 1st.  Otherwise, if you have an extra month, it would only be about half that.  The problem is that we don't know if a lot of people will be jumping on to the project to make those last few years for badges.  If that happens, we might all be screwed.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 28, 2015)

twilyth said:


> The problem is that we don't know if a lot of people will be jumping on to the project to make those last few years for badges.  If that happens, we might all be screwed.


Reminds self to switch off OET WU's after I do 100, and leave for the other guys.

I've returned 93 results for OET, so not far to go .....


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Oh damn.  I forgot about the summer hiatus.  Well, you still might be able to do it.  What would really suck if you get to something like 98 or 99 and then the project is over.
> 
> To be done by June, you would need to do over 180 computing days per day.  But that's assuming the project ends June 1st.  Otherwise, if you have an extra month, it would only be about half that.  The problem is that we don't know if a lot of people will be jumping on to the project to make those last few years for badges.  If that happens, we might all be screwed.


I can probably do 90.  That's not an issue.  A huge drop from where I'm at now, but with the 24c and 32c Optys going to one friend and likely the 3 DP quads to another.  That would be 104/day from those five.  And I'll have my 24t Xeon system, a 8t laptop, and probably one two of the Sandy/Ivy i7s too.  So should be in the low 100s.  But 180 isn't going to happen.
But we'll see.  We can only do what we do.


----------



## Arjai (May 6, 2015)

Sapphire MCM!


----------



## FireFox (May 8, 2015)

Update

Bronze Badge for OET
Silver Badge for TCEP
Gold Badge for FAH
Gold Badged for UGM

And today I've earned a Diamond 5 Year Badge for MCM


----------



## twilyth (May 25, 2015)

Finally got my 100 year for faah.


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Finally got my 100 year for faah.




That's pretty darn amazing!


----------



## xvi (May 25, 2015)

..and here I was happy I got my 20 year. Nicely done, twilly.


----------



## Antykain (May 27, 2015)

Here's mine.. Wish I would have stuck with Crunching to get the badges for all those other past projects, but oh well.. can't rewind the clock unfortunately.  Been at it for the past few months now with TPU, and plan on keeping it that way!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 30, 2015)

Well, thanks to @twilyth 's, um, inadvertent heads up, I got my first Diamond.  Hope I can do the same for the rest of the active projects.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 8, 2015)

Emerald - 1 year.  Mapping Cancer Markers


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Emerald - 1 year.  Mapping Cancer Markers


Wow, that was quick, those machines are really crunching  Well done.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 9, 2015)

UGM Gold.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice work @Arjai 



Finally hit the one year Emerald in CEP2, took me...






I doubt I'll ever hit Diamond lol


Edit; oops, forgot this...


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 17, 2015)

10 years in MCM.


----------



## peche (Jun 17, 2015)

my humble contribution!!




Regards,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 29, 2015)

Sapphire, 2 years Mapping Cancer Markers






Sapphire Badger


----------



## Arjai (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## 4x4n (Jul 15, 2015)

Got a couple new ones today, Sapphire and Silver.


----------



## Recca29 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just got Ruby Badge for Outsmart Ebola Together


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2015)

Finally got 10 and 20 for OET and UGM


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2015)

Show Off!


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2015)

crap ... recluitment badge was taken off... 
my recluits didnt work ...


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 27, 2015)

peche said:


> crap ... recluitment badge was taken off...
> my recluits didnt work ...


Interesting to learn that they do that, but also very fair move I believe. You'll have to recruit somebody who actually wants to do some work for the WCG next time...


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2015)

Got a Silver for OET. Finally getting a bunch of these. 

UGM is still being a little elusive. 13 Wu's I have on my 3 machines, is the most I have seen in a while! Perhaps when FAH, runs out, UGM will be more prevalent?


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Arjai (Aug 9, 2015)

CEP2-RUBY!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 9, 2015)

Arjai said:


> CEP2-RUBY!!


There are 84 days until November, when the MCM project is scheduled to be completed.  You need 675 days of run time to get your diamond for MCM.  675/84=8.01 days/day.  If you throw everything you have at MCM, and only MCM, you might be able to pick up a Diamond. (this is what I'm currently doing) I know I wouldn't have a problem with you pausing F@H so you could have that thread as well.  And I know there are those around here who would help you get over the top if needed, just ask.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 10, 2015)

No worries. I'm just happy to have made some badges. I don't really need them but, it's fun to see what I have worked on.

Thanks though!!

Perhaps, someday, I might worry more about it. Now though, not really.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2015)

CEP2....




*RUBY!!*


----------



## t_ski (Aug 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> CEP2-RUBY!!





Arjai said:


> CEP2....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice you posted it twice?


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2015)

t_ski said:


> So nice you posted it twice?


Oops!

I thought my last post here was the silver one for OET. Oh well, It was a nice one!!

EDIT* Plus, the first post was done very _EARLY _in the Morning. Could be how I forgot I had posted it already!!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2015)

Hundred-year badges in MCM and FAAH:





(I don't remember if the 20 year badges in UGM and OET are new or not)


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2015)

Emerald in Beta:


----------



## Arjai (Sep 12, 2015)

Gold in OET. Finally!!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 21, 2015)

Finally got my 20 year for OET.  I'd really like to keep working on the 50 year for UGM but no idea when there will be more work.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

You have so many of the nice old project badges--very jealous about that


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 29, 2015)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt , are you going to make it to 100 years for MCM by the end of next month?

Edit: Looks like you have 6128 days of work to get done.  In order to do that in the next 33 days, you'd need 186 threads.  You currently have 106 - it will take you some 57 days.  Hope there's a delay in the end of the project


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @ThE_MaD_ShOt , are you going to make it to 100 years for MCM by the end of next month?
> 
> Edit: Looks like you have 6128 days of work to get done.  In order to do that in the next 33 days, you'd need 186 threads.  You currently have 106 - it will take you some 57 days.  Hope there's a delay in the end of the project


Probably not but it's ok. I do have 3 other rigs in reserve that I haven't fired back up since the move.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2015)

2nd Diamond (MCM) and A badge for Beta


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2015)

Emerald in FAAH2:




Now that they've fixed the issues with the Linux client, I've added it into the mix for those systems, so runtime should really accumulate fast now.  Going to delay the 50 year badge in OET a bit but that's OK


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2015)

Sapphire in FAAH2 and Diamond-50 in OET:


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Currently running FAAH2 exclusively to get a 5 year Diamond, and then I'll branch back out 








@[Ion] very nice!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice work 
FAAH2 still underperforms badly relative to OET on Linux, so I'm back to running it Windows-only for now.  Still getting some decent runtime for it


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Hugis (Oct 26, 2015)

yay silver  on OET


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 27, 2015)

5 yrs
Diamond Badger


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2015)

Nicely done! 
The diamond badges are nice because of what they signify, but I still prefer the look of the emerald/sapphire ones


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2015)

It's been a fun month.  I doubt if I'll ever see anything like this again.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 7, 2015)

64 more days to get Emerald 


 


15 Years i'm coming for you


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2015)

I can see that I'm behind on FAH2 with only a silver. Mayby a dual core only for 5 weeks wasn't enough


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Hugis (Nov 12, 2015)

Gold......          (queue the Spandau ballet song) 






this is all now begin done on a quad core LG tablet


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 12, 2015)

Not much, but i just started again and not a very long time WCG cruncher.
will be adding(upgrading) more cores tho...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2015)

Still a long way off--35 years to the next OET badge (although doing like 300 days/day toward it) and making agonizingly slow progress on CEP2, FAAH2, and UGM.  I'm thinking I might switch the Windows T7500 over to nothing but FAAH2 when I get it set up tonight.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2015)

Sapphire in OET And Fahh 2. Also 7 Years to go for 100 in MCM


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2015)

Didn't realize I got my Sapphire in  FAAH2


----------



## awoland (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Hugis (Dec 4, 2015)

Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby (Kaiser Cheifs song )


----------



## xvi (Dec 4, 2015)

Hugis said:


> Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby (Kaiser Cheifs song )


Do ya, do ya, do ya, do ya?
Know what ya doing, doing to me?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2015)

Diamond-100Y in OET:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2015)

Just got 5 Yr Diamond in FAAH2







I think now I'll re-diversify the rigs


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2016)

Diamond 5YR in FAAH2 as well


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Diamond 5YR in FAAH2 as well



That's very impressive.  Considering if you tried to get this badge, you'd have had it long ago   Very nice work


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2016)

manofthem said:


> That's very impressive.  Considering if you tried to get this badge, you'd have had it long ago   Very nice work


All of my Linux systems run OET, so it's just a single 16t Xeon Windows system that's running a mix of FAAH2, UGM, CEP2, and MCM.  Not making very good progress on any of those badges


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> All of my Linux systems run OET, so it's just a single 16t Xeon Windows system that's running a mix of FAAH2, UGM, CEP2, and MCM.  Not making very good progress on any of those badges



That's what I'm saying.  Mighty fine work considering all those systems running another project   I've pretty much given up on CEP2 

Keep it up though, we love it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 2, 2016)

100 years in mcm


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 100 years in mcm



That's awesome!


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 2, 2016)

Yay, just received a WCG Cruncher badge here on TPU


----------



## Arjai (Jan 7, 2016)

Seems that in the last 20, some days, my Badges all upgraded! 

Sorry about my general disappearance, here. I am still crunching fulltime and Folding, when the damn thing doesn't crash! 

Hopefully, My work schedule will mellow out in the coming weeks and I can start back with my updates. No promises, there is a bit of an upheaval in the Chain of Command at work. Long story but, it's been anything but smooth sailing lately. I will survive this, hopefully making more money at the outset. But meanwhile, it's hard for me to find time to both prepare food and eat, let alone go get food to prepare or, sleep regularly! I need a set schedule in order to sleep properly. My schedule has been wanky for over a month now and I am getting a bit ragged, around the edges. 

At least, I can still help the World with my computer's crunching the numbers while I toil away!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 7, 2016)

Just getting started.


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 9, 2016)

Sapphire badge for OET


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 9, 2016)

Only a couple:


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

I went silver this morning, seemed a bit quick.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 11, 2016)

Gold and ruby.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2016)

10 years in FAAH2 and 500 years overall


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2016)

This one's been a while--sapphire in Beta Testing


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> This one's been a while--sapphire in Beta Testing


Nice! That one takes quite a while 

Over 500 yrs runtime is pretty awesome too!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 8, 2016)

Just got a gold badge for Mapping Cancer Markers!!   Oh and I'm back to folding on the GPU's and Crunching the 5930k


----------



## Arjai (Feb 22, 2016)

Apparently 5, or 6, days ago, I got a 5 year badge!!







MCM, For the Win!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 23, 2016)

I got a 5 year badge too a few weeks ago. What does that mean?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I got a 5 year badge too a few weeks ago. What does that mean?


From your experience with F@H, you are used to getting points for the WU's that you submit, and the system keeps track of those 2 stats.  With WCG, you also have stats for projects, and time.  A 5 year badge indicates that you have invested 5 years of compute time on that project.  Compute time is measured by each thread, so an 8 threaded system can generate 8 "days" worth of work every 24 hours.  A fast system will generate more points, but will still be held to the same work/time numbers as a slow system.
To see this, in the BOINC Manager, simply click on _Projects_ then _My Contribution_.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a few.


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 2, 2016)

3 years of compute for OET.
next up 1 year for FA@home- phase 2, and some more badges in UGM


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2016)

Great job everyone!!!  

Been a while since I posted mine 






Been so tied up at work lately that I passed my 4 year anniversary in WCG and didn't even notice


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 3, 2016)

That's CRAZY Norton!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


>



Nice! 

Check out our Run Time.... We're running together at #390 and 391


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 3, 2016)

Norton said:


> Nice!
> 
> Check out our Run Time.... We're running together at #390 and 391


Yeah I noticed that


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice work here guys!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2016)

First badge in a while, gives me an excuse to post! 
Just hit 45 days in FightAIDS@home-2





If I moved all my cores to MCM I could probably hit emerald in just over a month, but I'll probably leave it to it's natural course. Is there a recommended "switch between tasks" time?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Is there a recommended "switch between tasks" time?


Tasks or projects?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Tasks or projects?


The setting is called switch between tasks, but the scroll-over text is "If you run several projects, BOINC may switch between them this often." Defaults seems to be 120 minutes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2016)

Truthfully, I've never been able to figure that out.  You are talking about the setting in _computing preferences _where is says switch between applications?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> The setting is called switch between tasks, but the scroll-over text is "If you run several projects, BOINC may switch between them this often." Defaults seems to be 120 minutes.



One of my pcs was at 120 and the other 2 were at 600 I think. I switched them all to 120 and haven't noticed any difference.

Edit: I guess it's because I only run wcg and nothing else in boinc lol


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Truthfully, I've never been able to figure that out.  You are talking about the setting in _computing preferences _where is says switch between applications?


Yes


manofthem said:


> One of my pcs was at 120 and the other 2 were at 600 I think. I switched them all to 120 and haven't noticed any difference.
> 
> Edit: I guess it's because I only run wcg and nothing else in boinc lol


probably won't really matter for me either. I'll probably leave it be.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 3, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> First badge in a while, gives me an excuse to post!
> Just hit 45 days in FightAIDS@home-2
> 
> If I moved all my cores to MCM I could probably hit emerald in just over a month, but I'll probably leave it to it's natural course. Is there a recommended "switch between tasks" time?


If you go to their website via "my contribution" you should be able to uncheck boxes beside projects you want to stop for a while, then you can concentrate on MCM by itself.
Don't forget to to check them again once you reach your goal.
Edit, they are under the "My Projects" tab on the left just under "My Contribution" on that page.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2016)

Finally got a silver for Beta


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm still waiting for my first beta W.U.


----------



## KLiKzg (Mar 4, 2016)

Here are my badges!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2016)

Diamond-20 in FAAH2:




Coming up on 200 years in OET but there's no new badge for that one


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 24, 2016)

It's been a while since I checked 



 

Apparently my latest was Saphire for FAAH2

I just found out that my 3770k was overheating and throttling to 1.6Ghz   A new TIM application is in order. I might add another FX-8320 to the fleet soon.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2016)

TRWOV said:


> It's been a while since I checked
> 
> View attachment 73215
> 
> ...



Awesome! Nice to see you again bud!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks I got a 50-year diamond in MCM


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2016)

*Bronze badge for Help Stop TB *







*Sooo close to a Ruby badge for Beta testing! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Bronze badge for Help Stop TB *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!   Looks like those wu's are flowing pretty well for you!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 31, 2016)

I have two results in for that


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 31, 2016)

Help Stop TB WUs are really heavy, they are taking more than a day to complete on my Athlon 5350.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2016)

Bronze for HST;


----------



## xvi (Apr 1, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Bronze for HST;


I thanked this post just so I could click "remove thanks" out of jealousy.
(..and then I clicked "thanks" again. Nicely done, man.)


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2016)

I finally joined the club


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I finally joined the club


You rocking the the HST wu's also.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


>


Glad you're finally happy.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2016)

Finally got my *Ruby *badge for Beta testing!!!


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 3, 2016)

Got the Emerald Badge for FightAIDS@Home - Phase 2 a few days back.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bronze badge for Help Stop TB


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2016)

28 threads, 24/7
HST? 11 WU's worth 4 days.  (one of my systems has one right now)


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 13, 2016)

Silver badge for Uncovering Genome Mysteries


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2016)

*Silver badge for Help Stop TB *


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 21, 2016)

awesome.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2016)

Recca29 said:


> awesome.



Yes indeed, very awesome. These HST are not that easy to come by for most of us, but we are still making progress, some faster than others.  Right on @Norton


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 24, 2016)

Gold badge for Uncovering Genome Mysteries.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2016)

Silver for HST 







Almost at 10 year on OET, and when I get that, I'll be switching things up a tad


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Silver for HST


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2016)

10 Year Diamond in OET   Now pulling off that for a while to go for the 10yr on UGM


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2016)

Come on fellas, there must be badges achieved around here. Share them up! 


Gold in HST! 







Hoping next for 10yr Diamond in UGM


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Gold in HST!



Same here!  






*The Kreij Memorial account is still going too 




*


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2016)

Norton said:


> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome work Cap'n, and the Kreij account is going strong too!


----------



## Recca29 (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Recca29 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2016)

Ruby in HST!


----------



## Caring1 (May 21, 2016)

and 121 in Zika already?


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> and 121 in Zika already?



Well those WUs are pretty short, averaging from 1.6hrs to 2.7hrs, with a few taking up to 4hrs.

And not to mention that the WUs are plentiful!


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2016)

Sorry to be annoying in this thread but...

Bronze in Zika 








Come on team, share some badges!


----------



## t_ski (May 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Ruby in HST!


Ruby?  I barely have a silver


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Come on team, share some badges!


If you insist, and you do. 
So, since last time (been kinda saving them up.):
Gold for Zika
Silver for HST
Silver for Beta
Diamond for OET
Diamond for FAAH2
Diamond for UGM


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you insist, and you do.
> So, since last time (been kinda saving them up.):
> Gold for Zika
> Silver for HST
> ...



Wow, that's impressive badge list, especially that new Gold in OZ!


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2016)

Silver in OpenZika


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm back!
Ruby for OZ


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm back!
> Ruby for OZ
> View attachment 75160



Man you are just killing that Zika!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Man you are just killing that Zika!


It would have been a double if I could have just gotten some HST's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 4, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It would have been a double if I could have just gotten some HST's.


I got some HST's.
HST Gold


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2016)

10 Diamond in UGM!   now switching off that and back to the new stuff, and soon to be adding MCM back into the mix


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2016)

I just noticed we joined the same day 

EDIT: Got a few more since I posted last


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I just noticed we joined the same day



Oh yeah? Sweet...but in all fairness, you must have been earlier that day lol. I remember when we joined, I followed your example, as we were both rocking the 7970s, you more than me 


Edit: and your badge list is pretty epic!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Oh yeah? Sweet...but in all fairness, you must have been earlier that day lol


Yep, beat you by about 14 hours (edited the post above with my latest badges).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 10, 2016)

Well guess I will post up.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guess I will post up.



Wow and look at that 100 Diamond in MCM!


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2016)

Great job everyone!!! 

My turn 

*Upgrades:
Gold in OZ
Ruby in HST
Diamond (5 year) in OET




*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2016)

Emerald (1 year) OpenZika


----------



## peche (Jun 16, 2016)

here is my little effort on this wonderful world of crunching!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2016)

peche said:


> here is my little effort on this wonderful world of crunching!
> View attachment 75488



Hey bud, I just noticed your Recruitment Badge, that's mighty fine (among all your badges, that is)!


----------



## peche (Jun 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Hey bud, I just noticed your Recruitment Badge, that's mighty fine (among all your badges, that is)!


recluited 2 fellas! but the seem to be crunch just a bit!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2016)

peche said:


> recluited 2 fellas! but the seem to be crunch just a bit!
> 
> Regards,



Nice one (or two lol). I tried to recruit my bro for some part time crunching, but he ended up just using my login. Too bad, may have been able to nab another badge.


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Nice one (or two lol). I tried to recruit my bro for some part time crunching, but he ended up just using my login. Too bad, may have been able to nab another badge.


the first user i have recruited i know who is, was a friend for work, the second recruited person i dont know who is, may took the recruitment link i had on my signature some time ago!

Regards,


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 20, 2016)

Systems have been hard at work


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 23, 2016)

*World Community Grid: Congratulations, you've earned a Ruby badge for your contribution to OpenZika*
You just earned a Ruby badge for the contribution you've made to OpenZika. Thanks for your participation, and we look forward to your continued support!
18/06/2016 12:52:14 · more...
*World Community Grid: Congratulations, you've earned a Silver badge for your contribution to Help Stop TB*
You just earned a Silver badge for the contribution you've made to Help Stop TB. Thanks for your participation, and we look forward to your continued support!
18/06/2016 01:01:45 · more...


2 badge on same day.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 24, 2016)

*World Community Grid: Congratulations, you've earned a Sapphire badge for your contribution to Mapping Cancer Markers*
You just earned a Sapphire badge for the contribution you've made to Mapping Cancer Markers. Thanks for your participation, and we look forward to your continued support!
23/06/2016 12:59:55 PM


----------



## R00kie (Jun 24, 2016)

Getting there!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 25, 2016)

Greenage in Zika


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2016)

I have an emerald in OpenZika, but I still don't have a gold in HSTB


----------



## twilyth (Jun 28, 2016)

Yay, new badges.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2016)

twilyth said:


> Yay, new badges.



That's awesome, great work! 

And welcome back, very good to hear from you again!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 28, 2016)

I never really left.  I've got 7 machines running for the team.  Just stopped posting 

2 are android, but still . . . .


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2016)

twilyth said:


> I never really left.  I've got 7 machines running for the team.  Just stopped posting
> 
> 2 are android, but still . . . .



Oh that's for sure, we saw you rocking on the charts. I meant more, welcome back to the forums, as it is nice to see you posting again! 

And how are the androids doing? It's been a long time since I've tried crunching on mobile.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 28, 2016)

On one of my old phones I raised the default battery temp a couple of degrees and the battery started to swell.  On the tablet (old Samsung) and phone (cheesy Kyocera) I kept it at the default.

edit:  but they both still get fairly hot.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2016)

Been a month since I've bothered everyone so here we go again 


Emerald in OZ and HST


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2016)

*UPGRADES!!! 

Emerald *badge for *Open Zika* and a *10 yr Diamond* badge for *FAAH2*


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 14, 2016)

One more badge*

World Community Grid: Congratulations, you've earned a Gold badge for your contribution to Uncovering Genome Mysteries*
You just earned a Gold badge for the contribution you've made to Uncovering Genome Mysteries. Thanks for your participation, and we look forward to your continued support!
11/07/2016 1:02:51 PM · more...


----------



## manofthem (Jul 25, 2016)

Sapphire in OZ


----------



## t_ski (Jul 25, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Sapphire in OZ


Me, too, but still no gold in HSTB


----------



## peche (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby here!




Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 27, 2016)

OZ badge changed?


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> OZ badge changed?
> View attachment 77339



That's a representation of the virus:






http://www.artofthecell.com/?s=zika


----------



## twilyth (Aug 28, 2016)

Pretty slow going on zika and TB but with 5 actives (that I'm currently running) I guess you have to expect that.  I'm patiently waiting for my 50 year on the other actives then I'll focus on these two.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 29, 2016)

One more for me.
*World Community Grid: Congratulations, you've earned a Bronze badge for your contribution to OpenZika*
You just earned a Bronze badge for the contribution you've made to OpenZika. Thanks for your participation, and we look forward to your continued support!
28/08/2016 12:59:38 AM


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Another one popped up.
*Congratulations, you've earned a Gold badge for your contribution to FightAIDS@Home - Phase 2*
You just earned a Gold badge for the contribution you've made to FightAIDS@Home - Phase 2. Thanks for your participation, and we look forward to your continued support!
30/08/2016 12:53:49 PM


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> One more for me.
> *World Community Grid: Congratulations, you've earned a Bronze badge for your contribution to OpenZika*
> You just earned a Bronze badge for the contribution you've made to OpenZika. Thanks for your participation, and we look forward to your continued support!
> 28/08/2016 12:59:38 AM





Caring1 said:


> Another one popped up.
> *Congratulations, you've earned a Gold badge for your contribution to FightAIDS@Home - Phase 2*
> You just earned a Gold badge for the contribution you've made to FightAIDS@Home - Phase 2. Thanks for your participation, and we look forward to your continued support!
> 30/08/2016 12:53:49 PM



Pics or it didn't happen!  

Just messing with you  very nice work and pretty cool to get 2 badges so close!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2016)

Wihoo, Diamond in Zika!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2016)

Got a couple new badges.  I've been waiting a while for the 50.  UGM is taking forever. Ebola's getting closer.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2016)

It's been a while since I was Crunching. So,now I go to the Library or Coffee Shop, on either Sunday or Thursday, to upload and download jobs. I dropped MCM, for the time being, to concentrate on Zika and OET. But now I have got more MCM's. Since I keep my computer on, despite no wifi at home, to crunch, instead of just crunching for six hours at the coffee shop or Library. My laptop is quite efficient, compared to the desktops! So, I can afford to keep it running. Anywho, got a new badge today!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 12, 2016)

@Arjai !!!!! Good to see ya man! Been awhile bro!


----------



## Chubfish (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2016)

Diamond for OZ. 


 
 Now what do I work on?  MCM has a listed ending date of March, but it would take me ~70 days to get to 10 years, and March is closer than that.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 27, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Diamond for OZ.
> View attachment 82473
> Now what do I work on?  MCM has a listed ending date of March, but it would take me ~70 days to get to 10 years, and March is closer than that.


Go for 10. This is my current situation 47:201:11:01:54. With 20 days/day I might just get there. I have reduced WCG load on all my folding rigs since Windows update from time to time takes 1 thread for days and that kills my folding. Sorry that is my first priority, so 5 out of 8 on a two GPU rig, 10 out off 12 on my 1 GPU rigs. I lose 30-40K PPD on my two GPU running 6 thread WCG. I'm aware about the work-around for the updates but since I have been away for 30+ days from my home it can wait a few more days.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2016)

@thebluebumblebee was right, I had time to hit the 10yr in OZ


----------



## twilyth (Jan 22, 2017)

Stop TB just came and went huh?  Oh well.  We've still got Zika.


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Stop TB just came and went huh?  Oh well.  We've still got Zika.



Those badges  

That HST project makes me scratch my head a bit. WCG site says it started in March 2016 and in those 10 months is only 8% done.  I just don't get it, especially why we constantly run out of work in that project.  Zika which started in May 2016 is like 39% done already.

I don't know, maybe HST had some issues getting going and such, not sure. I've included it since the beginning and only have a little over year runtime racked up so far. 



Recca29 said:


> View attachment 83357 View attachment 83358


----------



## twilyth (Jan 25, 2017)

So HST is still going?  It's made so little progress I figured it was a one hit wonder and was done.  I really should try to pay closer attention. LOL.


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 25, 2017)

HST tasks are heavy. it takes more than a day on my system to complete a task. Zika project tasks are much smaller, usually takes less tan 4 hrs.
that may be a reason most of the guys prefer zika over HST.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2017)

Been a while since I posted mine...

Bunch of Diamond badge upgrades, including the *100 yr* badge for* MCM*! 







Next up- SCC badge upgrades


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2017)

*Silver* badge for* SCC 




*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


>



I'm so jelly but awesome job, very well done!  



Norton said:


> *Silver* badge for* SCC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Get it while you can. It looks like the project will end soon, sooner than most at least.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## mstenholm (Feb 28, 2017)

@thebluebumblebee
So you made it in time. Now time to split up your GPUs


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2017)

"Oh Ruby, ...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> "Oh Ruby, ...
> View attachment 84747



Ruby? Ruby Rhod? 


Spoiler











Very awesome!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Ruby? Ruby Rhod?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I was thinking more like this myself:



Spoiler











I switched over to SCC to see what I can get in that before the project ends.  Currently have Gold at 114 days worth on runtime.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2017)

No, I was thinking Kenny Rogers.


----------



## T.R. (Mar 4, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> "Oh Ruby, ...
> View attachment 84747



Same here.


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 4, 2017)

Just noticed I have emerald in SCC


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice collection you've got there.  Looks like you're coming up on your 8 year anniversary.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2017)

Got a couple new ones since my last post. I really want the emerald badge for Beta testing.  Just 15 more days.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2017)

Yey, I got Emerald in SCC


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Finally got a bronze for S.C.C.
*World Community Grid: Congratulations, you've earned a Bronze badge for your contribution to Smash Childhood Cancer*
You just earned a Bronze badge for the contribution you've made to Smash Childhood Cancer. Thanks for your participation, and we look forward to your continued support!
7/03/2017 12:59:30 PM


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2017)

Sapphire for SCC!





Edited: Because @twilyth asked.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 21, 2017)

don't be shy.  Show us all of your badges


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 22, 2017)

Sapphire for me too


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2017)

My turn 

*Ruby badge for SCC and an Emerald badge for HSTB 




*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2017)

I didn't think they made Emerald for HSTB.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sapphire for SCC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





4x4n said:


> Sapphire for me too





Norton said:


> My turn
> 
> *Ruby badge for SCC and an Emerald badge for HSTB
> 
> ...



 



thebluebumblebee said:


> I didn't think they made Emerald for HSTB.


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I didn't think they made Emerald for HSTB.



This is funny  

I hardly ever see these wu's.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2017)

4x4n said:


> This is funny
> 
> I hardly ever see these wu's.


 
Yes, that project needs to get their act together.  I have 2 wu's spread across 3 machines right now... 2 wus!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2017)

How about across 7 systems?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2017)

One official badge, one unofficial.
Official: Ruby for HSTB!
Unofficial: 3 years for SCC


----------



## alexeft (Apr 2, 2017)

the host gif


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought I had posted this but apparently I forgot.  Sapphire in SCC 









alexeft said:


> the host gif



Nice badges there.  Are you crunching for TPU?


----------



## alexeft (Apr 6, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Nice badges there.  Are you crunching for TPU?




Not for the time being.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2017)

alexeft said:


> Not for the time being.


No time like the present! WCG is the best team on the Planet. These people here are the shizzle, present company excluded. They took in this newbie and showed me the ropes, they even built me a computer, way back when, so I could crunch more! That lead to me learning about Linux and a whole bunch more! I can now talk with a whole 'nother group of people, tech heads, and not be such a fool! Take a look around. These folks are the real deal and aren't afraid to help!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2017)

SCC Diamond is mine!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 29, 2017)

Made some progress on SCC and HST


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> SCC Diamond is mine!



Congrats! 



twilyth said:


> Made some progress on SCC and HST


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2017)




----------



## infrared (May 15, 2017)

Yus! Just noticed I'd got my Sapphire SCC badge! 

Some of the long term crunchers' list of badges is crazy 

Edit: forgot to upload pic..


----------



## The Data Master (May 17, 2017)

Up to 21 years total Run time.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2017)

Got my Silver for S.C.C. yesterday.


----------



## wiyosaya (May 18, 2017)

Well, I guess I am cheating a bit here with my other projects, too.


----------



## Caring1 (May 19, 2017)

Got Gold for Open Zika


----------



## Hugis (May 22, 2017)

Claimed a few more badges silver for Openzika, emerald ebola, bronze MMC and bronze FA@A


----------



## Caring1 (May 31, 2017)

Ruby badge for F.A.H. Phase 2


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 1, 2017)

I am not part of your team but I hope you don't mind if I post my contributions.  At the end of the day it all goes toward the same goal. 

Haven't been running it much lately though, due to lack of cpu processing power.

Edit: I switched over to your WCG team just now. Figured I would put some more time in.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2017)

Looky what I just got!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 1, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Looky what I just got!


i recently just made projects OTHER than MCM a priority.....you guys got me thinking of badges(pokemon)  i want them all

 Congratulations !


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i recently just made projects OTHER than MCM a priority.....you guys got me thinking of badges(pokemon)  i want them all


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2017)

This is the WHOLE Pic...





Hopefully, if I can find the time, I will have another three crunchers going. Might be July before I get to it!!
Between work, and the 2 Holidays, I have to take, or lose! My time is mostly managing when to eat and sleep, then each morning I look at the weather, see if it's a ride to work day or a bus day. Hmm, not sure anyone here has been told the news. I bought a Motorcycle, about a month ago. So, yea, me got's wheels!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 1, 2017)

Arjai said:


> This is the WHOLE Pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Make sure you wear your helmet


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Make sure you wear your helmet


ALWAYS!! I am a strong believer in gearing up EVERYTIME! I am alive because of it, I used to ride when I was younger and stupid but, still smart enough to gear up. I am older and wiser, now. I have no desire to see how fast I can go! Just in getting there safe, and well, enjoying it!


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 3, 2017)

OpenZika Bronze.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 3, 2017)

Arjai said:


> I am older and wiser, now. I have no desire to see how fast



 i remember the first time i drove a suzuki Katana (1994 iirc) , i almost killed myself. but ive never been huge into bikes.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2017)

Finally got the 5 year Diamond in SCC


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Gold for S.C.C.


----------



## Hugis (Jun 15, 2017)

update 

Silver SCC,Gold OZ,Silver MCM


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Just got Emerald for Outsmart Ebola Together.


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2017)

Haven't posted mine in awhile 

Only upgrade since last time looks to be an* Emerald* badge for SCC






Should hit* 300 years runtime* really soon!


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 17, 2017)

just got a bronze badge for Smash Childhood Cancer


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2017)

Just got Silver Zika.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 18, 2017)

Coming up on 100 years run time and only 5 years to go for 20 on zika.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 18, 2017)

You got a 5 year for SCC?  Nice.  I'm still on sapphire.


----------



## Boatvan (Jun 18, 2017)

My humble collection, just got that elusive TB Bronze, thought they were done


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Ruby for Open Zika.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ruby for F. A.@H.


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2017)

Been a while since anyone posted here.....

Here's my latest- no new badges afaik but I passed *300 years* in *total runtime* and *150 yrs runtime* in *Mapping Cancer Markers*!


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Bronze for H.S.T.B. (finally)


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 15, 2017)

emerald for mcm


----------



## twilyth (Jul 15, 2017)

@Norton Nice.  I'm only up to 78 years on MCM but I'm making good progress on that.  Hopefully I'll get my 100 year badge sometime this year.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2017)

Gold Zika!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice badges everyone, very impressive 



Got a new one too, 10 Years in MCM


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Boatvan (Aug 19, 2017)

FINALLY! I've been watching this one for weeks waiting for it to hit 1 year. Emerald in FA@H


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 31, 2017)

Woooo! I had MCM turned off for badge hunting for a little while, but this makes it worth turning back on.


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2017)

*Sapphire for SCC and Bronze for MIP *


----------



## stevorob (Sep 20, 2017)

Got my 5 year SCC badge this morning


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2017)

I've only got 3 days worth of production for MIP.  WTF.  Who's eating all my wu's?


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2017)

*Gold badge in MIP 









*


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2017)

I have had a total of 13 MIPS results! Also, I am very close to a badge for HSTB but, looks like it is done, for now. This was posted in August...
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcgrid-news-and-talking-points.207154/page-7#post-3715188

I hope they don't create a "new" project and just plug into the current HSTB, I have too many holes in my badge list!! I was hoping to get the 14 day badge but...got stuck at 10 days!! I have always just kept my boxes at "all Projects" and my badge list shows the results of that. Well, that and my meager crunching farm!


----------



## T.R. (Oct 8, 2017)

twilyth said:


> I've only got 3 days worth of production for MIP.  WTF.  Who's eating all my wu's?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2017)

Gold in MIP and making slow progress in SCC


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2017)

*Ruby badge for MIP and 5 yr Diamond badge for SCC*







*MCM* is still going strong at nearly *170 yrs* runtime!!!


----------



## infrared (Oct 20, 2017)

Norton said:


> *MCM* is still going strong at nearly *170 yrs* runtime!!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2017)

*Emerald* badge for *MIP*


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 22, 2017)

MIP Bronze & Zika Silver



 

Was having problems with MIP though, all tasks were hanging about halfway through. So I had to switch over to MCM & FA@H phase 2 for now.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow.  I haven't posted since March it looks like.  And not much has changed.  The only real progress has been on MCM but I still have a ways to go for 100 years.  SCC, TB and Zika have barely changed.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 27, 2017)

I got's a Diamond!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2017)

I have not looked in a long time.


----------



## Recca29 (Oct 27, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Wow.  I haven't posted since March it looks like.  And not much has changed.  The only real progress has been on MCM but I still have a ways to go for 100 years.  SCC, TB and Zika have barely changed.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 1, 2017)

Got Ruby for Zika!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2017)

Emerald in MIP, plus a few more days crunched in SCC.







Sucks being down a rig


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 11, 2017)

1st Diamond Badge.

*Edit*: Another Diamond in about a month.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 12, 2017)

Finally! Got a badge for Beta Testing!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2017)

Got the 10 yr Diamond badge for *Open Zika 






*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 13, 2017)

Got a bronze for outsmart Ebola


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 18, 2017)

Haven't  checked badges in awhile, have 20 year zika now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2017)

Well, it's been a bit.  Some of these aren't badges, but I still see them as milestones:
50 years of run time
100 million points
Emerald for MIP
Gold for Beta


----------



## Arjai (Nov 24, 2017)

Finally got a badge in MIPS, had to stop MCM, so I could get some time in on these other projects!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2017)

Finally remembered to upload this one..  I have gained a few more since I've restarted the crunching


----------



## Arjai (Dec 15, 2017)

Finally got a MIPS badge!! 




​Might get another gold, soon!


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 15, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Finally got a MIPS badge!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now i know why your numbers are low.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 16, 2017)

As expected... Gold in SCC!









Recca29 said:


> Now i know why your numbers are low.


Not sure I understand.


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 19, 2017)

2nd Diamond badge. 



Arjai said:


> Not sure I understand.


MIP is generating low points; about 40% lower than what you make in OpenZika, so your numbers are getting low.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 24, 2017)

@Recca29 I just did some math.
MIP equals 337 points (Boinc) per result.
OZ equals 336 per result.
SCC equals 267 per result.

according to this, MIP is out pointing the others. Runtime, MIP is running a little quicker than OZ, also. So, for my setup, it seems fine. Not sure what your setup is doing with these, perhaps a bit different.

When I get my 180 day badge in MIP, I might drop it for a test period to watch my numbers, until then...


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 25, 2017)

Arjai said:


> @Recca29 I just did some math.
> MIP equals 337 points (Boinc) per result.
> OZ equals 336 per result.
> SCC equals 267 per result.
> ...


For my Ryzen 1700 its generating about 40% lower points than what OET/ Open zika is generating.



i am getting 468 points (Boinc) per result but only 5 results per day.
your system on the other hand is generating 11 results per day.

Maybe MIP code is better optimized for Intel.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 28, 2017)

10 year OET


----------



## Arjai (Dec 30, 2017)

@Recca29 I have 3 boxes running, currently. 2 are running on Linux and my laptop on W8. I haven't broken it down per machine, and likely won't due to lack of sleep. The 2 Linux machines are running at 3 GHz and each of them runs, roughly, twice as many points per day than the laptop. So, still a little unsure why our results are so different but, they are all Intel chips, 2x i3's and an i5 (laptop version).


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 1, 2018)

Not sure where i left off before my hiatus, but the Beta Testing bronze and Microbiome emerald are new. Good to be back crunching!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 4, 2018)

I finally got my 100 year for MCM and got sapphire for MIB


----------



## infrared (Jan 8, 2018)

Not as impressive as some of you guys, but I finally got my 20yr for smash childhood cancer  moving back to MCM for a while now, might do Aids as well.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 9, 2018)

Got Ruby in MIP


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 11, 2018)

Finally got my first badge, just seen it at least.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 11, 2018)

Here's my WCG Badges and crunching history.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 13, 2018)

Just noticed bronze yesterday, just got the notification for silver 5 minutes ago.  Movin up!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 17, 2018)

Got Sapphire in FA@H 2!


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 17, 2018)

Got another 1 last night, Bronze for FA@H


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 24, 2018)

bronze for MIP on jan 12th


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2018)

I finally made a years contribution on one project 





I even got one for bringing someone along 





Before I moved to TechPowerUp crunching group, I was crunching on socket A hardware and the odd QX9650 CPU..  Show's you just how much faster PC's and CPU's have come since I've still not yet returned as much CPU time as I did in my own team, but I have nearly added an extra 50% in results back..  





Thanks for having me here guys


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 28, 2018)

Finally got another one


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2018)

Got my 5 yr Diamond badge for MIP


----------



## Arjai (Mar 3, 2018)

Got the green in Zika, didn't think I would get that for a while but, musta had a rush on them lately! (?)


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 6, 2018)

Got my first and only Diamond 50 years badge for mapping Cancer Markers !!



http://imgur.com/3xkjm1k


----------



## Arjai (Mar 10, 2018)

Got a one year badge for MIPS...


----------



## Arjai (Mar 14, 2018)

Sapphire, for OET.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2018)

Yey, 10yr Diamond in SCC.


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2018)

A little bit of progress for me 




Wondering when I might be able to improve on the projects that have hardly any results as I'd love badges for all projects!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2018)

phill said:


> A little bit of progress for me
> 
> View attachment 98944
> Wondering when I might be able to improve on the projects that have hardly any results as I'd love badges for all projects!!



Very good work!   Pretty sure the only current project that you don't have a badge for is HST, and it seems very difficult to get work for it; the rest are completed projects. No worries though


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 3, 2018)

I've been pretty quiet over here, was on vacation last week and had my farm shut down while I was out. Finally got the 5 year FA@H p2 diamond badge, it was a long time coming.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2018)

Diamond/5 for MIP
Diamond/10 for OZ
Emerald for HSTB!
Ruby for Beta


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Very good work!   Pretty sure the only current project that you don't have a badge for is HST, and it seems very difficult to get work for it; the rest are completed projects. No worries though



Well that's just going to do my OCD right in if I can't get badges for stuff!!    Here's wishing I had kept going since 2006 when I first joined..  Was down in the 3000 rankings then lol  Oh well hind sight and all   I'll keep on trucking! 

Congrats to everyone else, this team is amazing for so few people who crunch, such an amazing effort


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2018)

The Boinc mgr said I had a Notice. I clicked to find an old one from March indicating my OET badge. When I clicked through, to see my badges, I noticed a 3 year for FA@H2. Somehow, they didn't notify me of that. (?)


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 24, 2018)

10 Year Diamond for OET. Long time in the making.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 29, 2018)

my progress of late


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> my progress of late



And you got that star on your badge too!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 29, 2018)

Norton said:


> And you got that star on your badge too!


That I did good sir  3 CPUs in the fleet so far, hope to have more eventually


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 28, 2018)

Ruby for Outsmart Ebola


----------



## phill (May 28, 2018)

Norton said:


> And you got that star on your badge too!



Still no sign of mine at all!!  I think it's favouritism!! lol


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2018)

phill said:


> Still no sign of mine at all!!  I think it's favouritism!! lol


Will be a moot point when FreeDC runs out of data to show a 7 day rolling avg- no badges for anyone after that


----------



## phill (May 29, 2018)

Norton said:


> Will be a moot point when FreeDC runs out of data to show a 7 day rolling avg- no badges for anyone after that



Sad but true   What a crying shame...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 5, 2018)

BOOM!!


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats @AlienIsGOD !!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 12, 2018)

Just got a 10 Year Diamond badge for Mapping Cancer Markers.  While cool, it makes me feel old.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 12, 2018)

help    hope its the right thread to ask,     WCG Cruncher  badge not showing up, took a big break from crunching thats about it, not sure what is missing, logged in,crunched, team TPU
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=BraveSoul


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2018)

BraveSoul said:


> help    hope its the right thread to ask,     WCG Cruncher  badge not showing up, took a big break from crunching thats about it, not sure what is missing, logged in,crunched, team TPU
> https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=BraveSoul


Not your fault, badges come from an external site and the data isn't available right now due to EU security regulations that were enacted a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 12, 2018)

Norton said:


> Not your fault, badges come from an external site and the data isn't available right now due to EU security regulations that were enacted a couple of weeks ago.


 thats probably it than,  but I keep seeing ppl with badges, like you have 2 stars


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2018)

The stars are based on 28 day avg... I used to have 5 stars and within the next 2 weeks my badge should disappear also 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UPGRADES! 
10 yr Diamond badge for MIP and 20 yr Diamond badge for OZ 





And getting closer still to *200 yrs *for *MCM*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2018)

10 year diamond for FAAH2


----------



## Arjai (Jun 24, 2018)

Sapphire in MIP's


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 4, 2018)

Just reached 10 years in SCC.


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2018)

It's been awhile since I have posted up in this section, so here goes 





I've got everything crunching on SCC at the moment, trying to hit that 10 year medal   When I'm done, I'm going to aim for the first badge in Help Stop TB..  That seems to be a little on the slow side, but I think I'm getting there... 

When I've done that, I think I'll be doing all of them and just going for it


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2018)

Well it finally happened...





My first badge in Help Stop TB   Crunching on all projects at the moment.  The only one I have ticked is the Help Stop TB, so it's downloading everything at the moment!  I wish I had the rest of the badges but since most of the projects are shut down now, I'll be concentrating on the rest I do have from now on


----------



## Arjai (Aug 5, 2018)

Got Ruby in SCC!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 5, 2018)

I guess this ain't bad for just about 9 years of WCG team membership.


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2018)

Very impressive @BarbaricSoul   How many systems do you crunch with at the moment? 

I've just recently joined the TPU team back in November last year, whatever I can crunch on I am crunching on !!  May as well make some use of these PC's with the number of threads we have these days!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 6, 2018)

phill said:


> Very impressive @BarbaricSoul   How many systems do you crunch with at the moment?



Just the two systems in my system specs at the moment.


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2018)

Very impressive   Have you just been using those since you've started crunching?


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 7, 2018)

Sapphire in SCC. Looking pretty blue at the top in a good way


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 7, 2018)

phill said:


> Very impressive   Have you just been using those since you've started crunching?



No, started with a Q9650, upgraded to a 2600k, then I built the i7 860 system, Then upgraded the 2600k to a 3930k, then won a 3930k system from a team giveaway (crunched that for a year and donated it back to a team giveaway), and here I am with a 860 and a 3930k system, still crunching


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2018)

Very nice  

I remember crunching back in the day with a single core AMD XP 2500 or something around that..  Man those work units took a while to do!!  Bit of a difference with all these cores laying about now   Reminds me of something.....


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 7, 2018)

I had already gone from a single core to dual to quad core CPUs before I started to crunch. 

The first computer that was actually "mine" had a XP 1400 in it. Big upgrade from the Celeron 566 in the family shared computer I was using before. Damn, that was over twenty years ago.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 7, 2018)

Been a while since I posted my badges, so here ya go:


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I had already gone from a single core to dual to quad core CPUs before I started to crunch.
> 
> The first computer that was actually "mine" had a XP 1400 in it. Big upgrade from the Celeron 566 in the family shared computer I was using before. Damn, that was over twenty years ago.



I started back in 2006, or that was when I was first using the grid..  I'll see if I can find a screen shot of the program from back then..  I'm sure I'll have one somewhere I'm sure lol

I remember that feeling..  My dad brought home  a P150, 8Mb ram I think and a few Gb hard drive..  I remember having to upgrade the ram in it and from then I was hooked!  A few years after that when I was at college, I remember buying my first PC..  Duron 650Mhz, Windows 98 I think back then, might have been XP..  I can't remember 100%..  But still..  As you said, massive jump 



HammerON said:


> Been a while since I posted my badges, so here ya go:
> View attachment 105007



That sir is what I can, damn freaking impressive!!  @HammerON , how long have you been crunching??  I take it that's not with one or two PC's laying about is it??


----------



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2018)

Started crunching (with the help of TPU) in March 2009.  I have had many different builds since that time.  At one point I had five i7 920's.  When we were able to crunch with GPU's I had 3 7970's and 3 7770's crunching away (think that was around 2011 to 2012).


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2018)

Around 9 years for me now, too. RIP to all the members we lost along the way..


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2018)

I think the AMD GPU's seem to definitely be the choice for the crunching, mining or whatever, everything but gaming maybe!!    I wish I had continued this through since when everything a little pear shaped it's been forgotten about but hopefully now, I can put back a little with all the PC's I have here and whatever else I can get my hands on from work..  May as well do something good with it   18 years total run time now so far, just over 16 years with TPU since November 2017 

@theonedub , very impressive scores and run time there!!   Are you still crunching away??


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes, I've scaled up and down over the last decade though, just like everyone else. For the past 3 or so years it was just a 3770K but I retired it a couple months ago and replaced it with a 14core/28thread Xeon running 24/7 (very tempted to give the 32c Threadripper a try, still want moar cores).


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2018)

From what I've been reading the Ryzen CPUs are amazing workers for this Crunching..  I think a 1700X was hitting about 20k to 22k a day on it's own with only using 140w of power, something around that..  It was with a AIO cooler so extra power could be saved..

I'm just testing my 5960X at the moment, scared me a little last night as I was running my 24/7 overclock of 4.6Ghz, it was using a little more juice than I expected lol  That said, when I was gaming as well as crunching, I'll just say I'm glad I have a 1200w PSU lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2018)

theonedub said:


> a 14core/28thread Xeon running 24/7


Are you only getting ~13K with that?  I'd expect closer to 1K/thread.
@phill , seems like your trying to quote what I posted about my 1700 which uses about 130 watts and gets better than 20K running OET on Linux.


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2018)

I am trying to remember what @blindfitter was getting with his Ryzen setup..  But yes, they seemed to do so very well in Linux and for the cost of them, man, they are like nothing else 

I've been testing the 5960X today, will update shortly after I've managed to catch up with my daughters diary for the day  

For reference my E3 1246 V3 is getting close to or about the 8k mark with running all the work units, no preference, just doing everyone of them lol  I'm sure I could get that closer to 10k if I was to worry about tweaking it...  Plus it uses at best 95w fully loaded..  I have it crunching 24/7 at the moment..


----------



## theonedub (Aug 9, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you only getting ~13K with that?  I'd expect closer to 1K/thread.
> @phill , seems like your trying to quote what I posted about my 1700 which uses about 130 watts and gets better than 20K running OET on Linux.



Using my quick and dirty math, the performance I'm getting in Windows is what I should expect compared with my 3770K. In Linux I would probably get close to 1k/thread. I have an NVMe drive that I was going to move my Win install to and put Linux on the old SSD, just haven't had any time.


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2018)

I look forward to seeing the results   Please keep us informed


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 23, 2018)

20 year diamond for mapping cancer markers!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2018)

Awesome work there @Boatvan   How many crunchers do you have??


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2018)

That's amazing work @VulkanBros   Do you have many crunchers or just been doing it a long time??


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 23, 2018)

phill said:


> Awesome work there @Boatvan   How many crunchers do you have??


I currently have 2 Dell PowerEdge r610's (one with 2x Xeon 5550's and one with 2x Xeon 5675's) and a Dell Vostro something or other with an i7 3770 going 24/7. Sometimes I crunch on my main i7 3770 rig as well. 

Yay electric and cooling bills!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2018)

@Boatvan - I'm so sorry, my ignorance of your signature is...  Well crap! lol  I didn't see it down there!  Are the Xeon 5550's quad cores??  I thought it might have been a typo as I thought you might have meant X5650's...??

I've just had to sort out my electric and gas in the UK as my tariff is ending, so went to find a cheaper one..  Prices have gone up a fair whack really which is bloody annoying, but thank god for solar panels  lol  There's only really one rig that I leave on which is the E3 1246 v3 Xeon, as the whole rig only chews 95w under a load, so thought meh, to hell with it lol  
The rest of them are a little bit pricey lol


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 23, 2018)

phill said:


> That's amazing work @VulkanBros   Do you have many crunchers or just been doing it a long time??



Since 2009....on and off...right now I have 3 machines chruching...and a BIG electrical bill...but what the hell , it's for a good corse


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2018)

What are your crunching setups @VulkanBros ??


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 24, 2018)

phill said:


> What are your crunching setups @VulkanBros ??


At the moment i crunch with these 3 setups:
System 1: An AMD PRO A10-8750 (2C/4T) - 32 GB mem - stock speeds (Linux Mint 19 Cinamon)
System 2: An i5-3470 (4C/4T) - 32 GB mem - stock speeds (Linux Bodhi 5)
System 3: 2 x Xeon E5620 (2 x 4C/8T) - 128 GB mem - stock speeds (Linux CentOS 7)


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2018)

Very impressive   I was not crunching for a number of years, so I figured with all of the CPUs and cores I had laying about the place, I may as well make use of them   I'm hoping I put in a good amount of numbers each day as I don't run all of these systems 24/7, the electric would kill me lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2018)

My first 20 year.  Thanks Ryzen!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2018)

Amazing work there @thebluebumblebee   Or should we be congratulating the Ryzen??


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 30, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee Congratulations!  Job well done.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 30, 2018)

Sapphire in Open Zika


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2018)

*200 *years for *MCM*


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

Amazing work guys!!  

@Norton that milestone is a monster!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

Well just thought I'd have a little look at what I've managed these past few months...  Rather a nice surprise 









Rather pleased  




All is going rather well    Since I joined the team on the 4th November last year, I'm going to have a look around then to see what I have managed in the year I've been back crunching...  Should be interesting I think


----------



## Arjai (Nov 10, 2018)

5yr OET.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2018)

I noticed since I had started with TPU on the 4th November 2017..  Well I took some screen shots around 1st November 2018 (missed the 4th!!) and here's my results so far 









50m points in a year I didn't think was too bad!  I think I might have made 28 years CPU time by the 4th November, so I'm well pleased   I hope to see if next year I can do even more


----------



## Arjai (Jan 1, 2019)

20 Years MCM!!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2019)

Well a few changes for the new year but, he's today's update of how things are looking for me 










It's grown big very quickly   Very happy I've been able to contribute as much as I have been doing   I hope it's of help to someone!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2019)

10 year for Smash Childhood Cancer


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2019)

Amazing work there @thebluebumblebee


----------



## Arjai (Jan 12, 2019)

5 yr in MIP's


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 20, 2019)

Arjai said:


> 5 yr in MIP's



Twinsies!




5 yr Diamond MIP


----------



## Arjai (Jan 23, 2019)

Got a 5 year in Fight Aids, Phase 2


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2019)

silver in Help Stop TB!!


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2019)

Managed to surprise myself over the last little while...  Managed to get a few more rewards which I'm always happy to get   Here goes 





*

*

Aiming to get one next in OpenZika, then Outsmart Ebola Together and then with some luck along the way, something for Beta Testing   If I have time, even Fight AIDS at Home  
Recently managed the 10 year badge for Mapping Cancer Markers and the Gold Badge for Help Stop TB 

Well slow and steady will hopefully 'win the race'   Although I find doing this isn't for me as such a race (unless it's against @Arjai and his multiple of systems he has now...  Are you putting water on them or feeding them after midnight man??   ) but I hope that all this that everyone including what other teams put towards WCG, helps and saves lives   Hopefully there's not too much data and they don't have enough people to analyse it all!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 18, 2019)

Weird, I just got this alert, in BOINC, today. 5 Years in FightAids@Home-Phase 2, but it shows me having 7 years. So, did I do 2 years of crunching so fast that Boinc couldn't catch it at 5 years?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2019)

Finally, Gold in Help Stop TB!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 28, 2019)

I had a nice double:

Sapphire badge for*Help Stop TB*
Diamond 20 Year badge for OpenZika


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2019)

I bet not getting a badge for the one in the middle is a bit of an OCD killer isn't it @thebluebumblebee ??   I would love to get some of the older project badges but that'll never happen now!!


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 7, 2019)

It's not a fancy longtime badge, but man I have been waiting for this silver in HSTB forever.


----------



## hat (Mar 7, 2019)

I thought tuberculosis was already a thing of the past?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

hat said:


> I thought tuberculosis was already a thing of the past?


I had a TB task on some of my machines recently.

here are my badges so far


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I had a TB task on some of my machines recently.
> 
> here are my badges so far
> 
> View attachment 118198


31,53 points per hour for MIP
38,76 points per hour for Zika
1,24 points per hour for HST
34,00 points per hour for FAH2
33,74 points per hour for MCM

38,76*16*24 = 14500 PPD for a 1700 but I doubt that all the points you generated in Zika was from that one.
Sorry when we talk points we mostly talk about the one you see in Free-DC which is roughly 7 times less than the one you see on WCG home page. I calculated my first 2700x the first 14 days of it crunching and that got from 61 to 75 on a pure Zika diet.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> 31,53 points per hour for MIP
> 38,76 points per hour for Zika
> 1,24 points per hour for HST
> 34,00 points per hour for FAH2
> ...


im a bit confused, is this good for a 1700? it is at stock, should it be getting more?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> im a bit confused, is this good for a 1700? it is at stock, should it be getting more?


Yours is a mix off four machines and you don't show the result from each of them so.....@norton01 has a 1700


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 12, 2019)

I've earned a Gold badge for Mapping Cancer Markers. 




According to statistics on boincstats my 1700s are averaging around 12,000 Points Per Day, each. (Disregard the 1700s and 1200 machines running Windows 10 Pro on those stats, that was before I installed Ubuntu on my dedicated crunchers. The only machines running Windows that I have now are the 2700X and 200GE systems).


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2019)

10 Year Fight Aids Phase 2!!


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 14, 2019)

Ruby for Mapping Cancer Markers! Hoping my contribution helps




Also passed over a year of overall computing time.
Happy crunching


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 20, 2019)

guess these count for something


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> View attachment 119127
> guess these count for something


It took me closed to a year to get that far .


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> It took me closed to a year to get that far .



It's amazing the amount of CPU power we have today and what I had started crunching with..     Looking back on results submitted etc, its unreal 

Edit -
As it's been a while since I've put my badges up, I thought this was a decent opportunity to do so 





Slowly getting there for the Help Stop TB...


----------



## Arjai (Mar 23, 2019)

Ruby in Help Stop TB.


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Ruby in Help Stop TB.



Damn you just beat me to it!!    Congrats @Arjai


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2019)

It seems my forum badge has suddenly reappeared. I wonder what took so long. It's been a good while now since I started crunching again...


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

hat said:


> It seems my forum badge has suddenly reappeared. I wonder what took so long. It's been a good while now since I started crunching again...



I was very happy to see mine appear   But I see today that my FAH badge has gone but then, we've not had great sun the last few days...


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello team - I have just joined TPU's WCG team. I have been crunching since 2009 and have 56yrs / 55m points / 100k units to date.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2019)

Got a 10 yr in Zika!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

Not so much as a badge to show, but just a personal achievement as I've managed to beat my previous best placing in WCG ranks which I thought was a massive milestone for me as I took out about 7 or so years of crunching!!   My previous highest ranking was 3154.  When I started with TPU I was down in the 78000 region!!  I made the switch back on the 4th November 2017... 





I'm now just going up a few each day which is more than good enough for me 

So far, just over 44 years crunching with TPU   I can see its only going to go higher...





Slight bit of difference between when I first started with my own team and when I joined up here...   

Just wanted to say, thank you for having me


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 27, 2019)

phill said:


> Not so much as a badge to show, but just a personal achievement as I've managed to beat my previous best placing in WCG ranks which I thought was a massive milestone for me as I took out about 7 or so years of crunching!!  My previous highest ranking was 3154. When I started with TPU I was down in the 78000 region!! I made the switch back on the 4th November 2017...
> 
> View attachment 123762
> 
> ...




Good job. Keep on crunching, FUCK CANCER, my numbers (I've always crunched for team TPU)-





and since this is the thread to show off badges-


----------



## Boatvan (Jun 4, 2019)

A small but more rare stone for me: Silver in Beta Testing! Was hanging on to Bronze for months, just needed that one WU to put me over. My output is waaaay down for the summer (one i7 3770 crunching 24/7 only) due to cooling costs. Hope all you guys are well!


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2019)

@Boatvan   No matter the output, it's appreciated and we all know that these things aren't cheap to run..  TPU and any team I believe is lucky to have anyone who puts their own time and money into all of these causes...  It's not a cheap hobby but we all do our bit  
This is why my rigs go on when the suns out..  Solar pays for it easily so I have to think of cash flow first over my WCG and FAH output  

That said, I was pleasantly surprised at this little milestone for me...





I just recently hit the 5 years for FightAIDS @ Home   Very pleased..  I hope I can get to the Help Stop TB one year soon    I've not seen very many of the Beta Testing ones come down, but I'm pretty sure I'm signed up for those as well...


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2019)

Got a Diamond in FAH, Phase 2!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 20, 2019)

These aren't official badges or milestones, but... I like them.  300M WCG points.  100M points in one project.  30 years of run time for one one project:


----------



## Arjai (Jul 30, 2019)

Emerald badge for SmashCC


----------



## infrared (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice one Arjai 

I haven't checked mine for a while so had a look.. I'm only plodding along doing the Aids project on my 6700k atm, looks like it'll be a while until the next badge


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2019)

It's not a badge milestone, but I wanted to share with everyone at TPU since I've made this possible with being back at the site 

My over all contribution managed this yesterday....





But more importantly, I have hit my first 100m point with TPU  





I was a little gutted that I never made 50 years at the same point, but, I can't complain at all  

Thank you for having me, here's hoping I can possibly get the next 100m a little quicker


----------



## Ensefalon (Aug 14, 2019)

o h y e a h y e a h


----------



## plonk420 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## bogmali (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

Amazing


----------



## plonk420 (Aug 22, 2019)

my incentive to crunch is that i've lost both parents and a few relatives to cancer. it may not find a cure during _my_ lifetime, but at least i like to hope it's helping more than donating money to a random organization


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 18, 2019)

OpenZika is going to end before I hit 5 year diamond


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2019)

See if running nothing but helps that @Boatman??


----------



## Arjai (Oct 22, 2019)

Got something I thought I would never get...Silver in Beta!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2019)

I seemed to have hit some milestones myself...  





10 years OpenZika and 1 year Help Stop TB    Rather pleased I left two crunchers on over the last few days!!


----------



## Boatvan (Oct 31, 2019)

It seemed like I was at 29 years forever. Probably the anticipation. No badge but I am happy I finally hit this 30.


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2019)

Well I noticed I had a notification in Boinc and low and be hold I managed to get a Bronze for the latest ARP 





Rather pleased I've managed to get the badge as I've missed out on a number of old projects which I'm gutted for, so, I'm glad this one is in the bag  

My next aims are for MIP and FAH phase 2   I'd love to have got to the 5 year marker for Outsmart Ebola Together but sadly they have stopped that project now


----------



## Arjai (Dec 5, 2019)

Got the 10 year for MIPS!!
 Hoping to Hopefully get the 20 for ZIKA, they are listed as still open, I think.
I wonder, is there a 30 year badge? I am knocking on the FAH2 30 year mark!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 15, 2020)

Got Emerald, One Year for Help TB. And a Bronze for Africa Rainfall. The only machine running Rainfall, to my knowledge, is my 2700.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2020)

Managed to get myself a Silver Badge for the Africa Rainfall Project on the 13th January 





Trying to chase for the 10 year MIP and the 10 year FightAids badge as well   I believe I've got the Mapping Cancer Markers ticked as well so I hope to hit the 20 year badge at some point  

Not so much as a milestone, but I managed recently to hit the 60 year marker for being with TPU which I thought was pretty decent  




Great work everyone for their badges!!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

Well finally I hit 10 years MIP 





I'm still aiming for Smash Childhood Cancer, FightAids and Mapping Cancer Markers as well.  I hope I can get to the next milestone points soon as 

It's a shame I don't see very many Beta Testing units and that Zika is no longer working   Used to really help with the points but with the way the team is going, we really don't need them!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2020)

ARP, MCM and HSP are new.


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

@mstenholm very impressive work there sir!!    Are the MCM tasks just AMD systems only??   I really need to work on my scores a little bit I think


----------



## Antykain (Jan 28, 2020)

Here's my current situation..  





Just got my first Africa Rainfall Project downloaded just a bit ago.. finally!  Should be starting soon.. Took me long enough to get one of those projects!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 31, 2020)

Looky what I gots!! LOL





My overall pic, I run everything on all things, mostly. I don't spend a lot of time worrying about what runs on what, I figure it's all good for all.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 23, 2020)

Gold in African Rainfall!!




EDIT: I just noticed that my run-time, since my last post, has broken into the top 2000.
​
​


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2020)

Great work @Arjai !!    Congrats on getting in the top 2000!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2020)

Ruby in APR  The 3900x is a beast with 10.5-11.5 hour run-time, well down to 8.5 hour when you forgot that all but APR were suspended and wake up to just one WU running.


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2020)

Some of the ARP's running on my two Xeons are taking upwards of 24 hours to run and with how often they aren't on, it's a bit of a pain  

Gotta agree tho, the Ryzen CPUs are beasts


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2020)

phill said:


> Some of the ARP's running on my two Xeons are taking upwards of 24 hours to run and with how often they aren't on, it's a bit of a pain
> 
> Gotta agree tho, the Ryzen CPUs are beasts


Well the 2700Xs are not so snappy. Despite they are only slightly slower clock wise they take 4 hours longer, 6 hours when loaded with many (4-6 at a time). Cache size plays in I assume.


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks for letting me know @mstenholm, I was hoping they'd be a little faster or at least the same....  I would like to get another X470 board for my 2700.....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2020)

X570 is 3900, 2700X-1 is loaded as the return time tells, the 2700x only had the one. Points wise you need to spread them, badge-wise keep them together. @phill sure get a x470 and let the Xeons take a break. The sun isn't on for 10 hours/day where you live


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2020)

The sun isn't on for 10 hours a day, that is for certain!! 

Still the Xeon's are chilling out at the moment, getting used to being a bit lonely now I've about 4 servers left in the rack....   Still, hopefully soon/someday, I can load all 88 threads up and get it crunching away for at least 10 hours a day   

My 2700X and 3900X will hopefully be setup soon enough when the sun is back in the UK    I've got to try and catch up with that @Arjai again still      Bit far ahead he is now.....


----------



## Arjai (Mar 8, 2020)

phill said:


> I've got to try and catch up with that @Arjai again still    Bit far ahead he is now.....



Assembling parts, check k by check, for another 2700 build. Got case, PSU, MB, with some white cable extensions and a NVME on the way. The CPU and GPU are next check, or 2.
That'll be another 10 grand avg per day!!

The white extensions are because I bought a white NZXT H510 and my PSU has ketchup and mustard cables.  Can't have that messing up this beauty!!


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Arjai said:


> Assembling parts, check k by check, for another 2700 build. Got case, PSU, MB, with some white cable extensions and a NVME on the way. The CPU and GPU are next check, or 2.
> That'll be another 10 grand avg per day!!
> 
> The white extensions are because I bought a white NZXT H510 and my PSU has ketchup and mustard cables.  Can't have that messing up this beauty!!


They are awesome little CPUs    I did wonder if the 3700/undervolted 3900X or even 3950X might have been a good option but only if you where going to use the threads daily...  This 3900X really needs water, so I might have to make sure I get it sorted out sooner rather than later


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2020)

The next one is going to be hard to get this side of next winter


----------



## Arjai (Apr 5, 2020)

Ruby in Africa Rainfall.


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

Great work there @Arjai !!    Roll on the next one!!


----------



## Antykain (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm still ~10 days of run time away from my bronze badge on the ARP project. Only have 8 results returns between 2 machines atm.


----------



## pcwolf (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2020)

Bit late with the posting of this one, but managed a Gold in ARP back on the 22nd March





Yesterday I managed to get into the top 2000 for the amount of points generated as well...





Very happy  

I was having a look at the results I was returning a day (for my 8 to 12 hours a day I contribute for) and saw the last few days have been the highest I've ever managed...





When the WCG site is back up and running, I'll grab a screen shot    Nearly 700 results a in day I was extremely impressed with and by!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 9, 2020)

Didn't crunch for a couple of years but started back!


----------



## mstenholm (May 16, 2020)

Two new(er) ones




Edit: I can see that @thebluebumblebee got a bronze as well despite that I was hoarding


----------



## Arjai (May 16, 2020)

Got my Bronze, working toward more badges on this one!!


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

Not quite there yet guys, but I'm catching up!!    The downside of doing all the projects rather than just one or two...


----------



## xvi (May 17, 2020)

phill said:


> The downside of doing all the projects rather than just one or two...


You're a national treasure, Phill.

Edit: For some reason, I thought you meant you weren't quite caught up on all the milestones and pie posts. I guess I didn't look at which thread I was in. Time for another sip of coffee.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2020)

Silver


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

xvi said:


> You're a national treasure, Phill.
> 
> Edit: For some reason, I thought you meant you weren't quite caught up on all the milestones and pie posts. I guess I didn't look at which thread I was in. Time for another sip of coffee.


I think I need sleep rather than coffee at this time of night, being nearly 2am, I'm going to get to bed very shortly!!    I've just seen that the data from WCG site has updated so I'll grab that before I go and that'll save me a little time tomorrow...

I have my eldest daughter with me now and it's been two months since we've seen each other, so apologies guys if any of the threads aren't up to date as quickly as they might normally could be but family and all  !!  

EDIT Damnit thought I'd post this!! LOL

Well it just so happens that someone else was lucky enough yesterday to hit a couple targets  









I'm rather happy    Although the gaps in the badges are killing my OCD!!  

Great work everyone!!


----------



## Boatvan (May 18, 2020)

This was a pleasant discovery today, just passed 81 years of computing time...


----------



## Arjai (May 18, 2020)

Got Silver...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2020)

Gold!


----------



## windwhirl (May 18, 2020)

A couple of silvers and a couple of bronzes.


----------



## mstenholm (May 18, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Gold!





Less run-time but....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> View attachment 155738
> Less run-time but....


I wonder why your points per run time is so much higher?  I'm running my Linux/1700, Linux/1700X and the W10/6500T.


----------



## mstenholm (May 18, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I wonder why your points per run time is so much higher?  I'm running my Linux/1700, Linux/1700X and the W10/6500T.


2xLinux/2700X, Linux 3900X and W7/i7 970. I compared with MCM and my numbers are 10% lower. Points wise these WUs are poor.


----------



## phill (May 18, 2020)

Well it seems that I'm keeping up with the Jones's.... 









Happy days     I believe all of my 6 rigs are doing these work units now...  Here's hoping to a few more badges soon!!


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2020)

GOLD!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2020)

Oh Ruby,


----------



## phill (May 21, 2020)

Well since everyone else is doing it....









I thought I'd join in as well   

Congrats on everyone hitting their new badges!!


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2020)

Ruby, yesterday.


----------



## phill (May 26, 2020)

A little bit behind but....





Keeping up ok with the Jones's around here   

Great work everyone!!


----------



## Russ64 (May 26, 2020)

Back in the game after a 9 month break .......


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 26, 2020)

Emerald


----------



## NastyHabits (May 26, 2020)

I'll join the parade.


----------



## phill (May 27, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Emerald





NastyHabits said:


> I'll join the parade.
> View attachment 156786


Amazing work and efforts guys!!


----------



## windwhirl (May 29, 2020)

Aaaaannnnddd my first gold badge just came in. Gold for Mapping Cancer Markers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2020)

Sapphire







BTW, that's one of the worst performing projects for me at 1.8M/year of run time.  OET is at 3.2M/YRT.  Of course, my fast Intel systems are shut down now, so I don't know how that would affect the outcome.


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

Nice work there Mr @thebluebumblebee !!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 17, 2020)

Sapphire in Open Pan.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 23, 2020)

Got my Ruby badge for OpenPandemics - COVID-19.


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2020)

I should have posted this up sooner...  But, here's my first years badge for the ARP 





I wish I had stayed crunching all the time


----------



## Arjai (Jun 30, 2020)

Emerald in Africa Rainfall.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 19, 2020)

20 yr. Diamond badge in MIPS!


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 23, 2020)

Been a while since I checked...




Since last time (mid-May), I got bronze for FightAIDS, silvers for COVID19 and Africa Rainfall Project, and gold for Microbiome Immunity Project and Cancer Markers. Not a bad harvest, I think


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2020)

Congrats @windwhirl !!    They normally pop up in the Notices tab in Boinc if you ever want to look in there   Can't wait to see your next batch of badges!!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 24, 2020)

Glad to see the COVID badge


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2020)

@HammerON That's a load of badges!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2020)

Been a while since I posted here.  Still struggling to get the 10yr in MIP


----------



## Arjai (Aug 14, 2020)

Diamond in OP.


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 23, 2020)

Feeling like I need to update the badges, from 2016...





BTW, I keep track of the ECD's on WCG...so check it out here.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2020)

A few new badges to share.  Got my first in Africa Rainfall, for 2yrs in COVID, and _finally_ hit 10yrs in MIP


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

Head like a sieve, should have put these up a little sooner lol





In total as well, I've surpassed the 100 year marker for total run time  





I hope in a few more days, I'll have the 100 years under TPU       

It's amazing how fast things can change and you don't realise it


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2020)

phill said:


> Head like a sieve, should have put these up a little sooner lol
> 
> View attachment 169234
> 
> ...



Those are some pretty impressive badges!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Those are some pretty impressive badges!


Thank you @manofthem 

I wished I'd kept crunching for the years that I missed (2009 to 2017 I think)  I'd have had every badge then   My OCD kills me each time is looks at that page!!


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 20, 2020)

phill said:


> Thank you @manofthem
> 
> I wished I'd kept crunching for the years that I missed (2009 to 2017 I think)  I'd have had every badge then   My OCD kills me each time is looks at that page!!



Ah, the completionist


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Ah, the completionist


Well that and I missed out on some more badges


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2020)

Well not so much a milestone, but I joined TPU's team back on the 4th November 2017 and since then...





I've managed to hit over 100 years of CPU time, which I thought was worth shouting about   Well, figuratively speaking    Here's to the next 100 years


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 30, 2020)

Finally got a bronze badge for Help Stop TB and gold for COVID-19 and Africa Rainfall Project. I'll probably start slowing down with WCG and F@H soon, since spring has arrived here and the temperatures are starting to reach unbearable levels again (right now, I'm sitting shirtless at my desk, with all the windows wide open, well into nighttime, and I still feel a little hot), so I figured I'd go check what badges I harvested...


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 30, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Finally got a bronze badge for Help Stop TB and gold for COVID-19 and Africa Rainfall Project. I'll probably start slowing down with WCG and F@H soon, since spring has arrived here and the temperatures are starting to reach unbearable levels again (right now, I'm sitting shirtless at my desk, with all the windows wide open, well into nighttime, and I still feel a little hot), so I figured I'd go check what badges I harvested...


Thanks for helping out the cause and the team.  Stay cool and safe.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2020)

Had a nice surprise today, managed to get 5 years in ARP.....





That 10 year badge for COVID 19 is taking it's sweet time.... lol   I'm wondering if I'll be able to hit 20 years in MIP....  I'm hoping so!!  It'll be nice to hit the 50 years marker on the MCM as well but ah, we'll see     With the weather being crap and solar not really producing much not much runs for a few months now


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2020)

50 Year MCM!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2020)

Well done @Arjai !!   
Do you run MCM on all of your rigs?


----------



## Arjai (Dec 14, 2020)

yep, pretty sure they are all, "all projects".


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## stinger608 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

Well it's been a while and I've been able to grab another badge.....





OpenPandemics went on the 10 year badge around the 23rd December....  I'm hoping I can get to hit that 50 year old for Mapping Cancer Markers at some point!!  

I hope everyone is doing well!!

@stinger608 that is one damn fine list of badges!!   !!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2021)

20 Years OpenPandemics!


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 18, 2021)

Well, I'm slowly returning to WCG now that summer is nearly done and temperatures have started dropping, and it's just nice to be back. Since last time, I harvested a Ruby badge for Mapping Cancer Markers and a Silver for Smash Childhood Cancer.





For now, just 30-50% CPU power to this, but I might ramp up to 70% depending on the weather. And I guess around May I'll get back into FAH.


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2021)

Awesome work there @windwhirl !!    I take it its still very hot over with you at the moment??


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 21, 2021)

phill said:


> Awesome work there @windwhirl !!    I take it its still very hot over with you at the moment??


Somewhat. For whatever reason, this year the summer heat seems to be ending rather early, so a few days ago I checked and updated WCG and FAH to have them ready for action 

Not gonna start with FAH yet because that one is all or nothing , so that'd make too much heat for now, but WCG allows me to ramp up slowly, so I'm going with just that for now.


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2021)

I only ever ran FAH when I had good solar power, otherwise it'll cost me a small fortune for all the GPUs in the house to be working 24/7 lol    That said, the two 1080 TI's that I previously had in my 3900X rig, did gain me some good points, even if it was for about 8 to 12 hours during the summer months for times I ran it    I think maybe a million points or something around that...  I didn't think it was so bad...


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 13, 2021)

It's nice that people are getting back to World Community Grid (WCG), but those IBM people are a special kind of shit for me.

Don't get me wrong, science of WCG is good & from recently you have GPU version also that also is available for fighting SARS-CoV2. I'm all for that!
But the moderators & admins there, which put people on "revision moderating" without any notice. Which don't reply to e-mail questions sent from *contributing members. *& which to catch that they put you under moderation, as you keep tracking of their progress of their active projects.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not some newbie here:




& if you check my signature, you can see 600GFlops daily contribution, with over 100 days average donation to WCG only. Not to mention other projects like past SETi@home & current ones like Asteroids@home, GPUgrid, Milkyway@home & (not listed here in image) Einstein@home.


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 15, 2021)

Anyway, as IBM has "silenced me" on their forum for keeping track of ECD's of the project they run. Check link here.

Do decided to run the ECD's here. So if you're hunting for badges, be sure to check it out!


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2021)

Thanks to the GPU crunching recently, I earned the 10 year badge for OpenPandemics in a short time period!


----------



## phill (May 14, 2021)

Awesome work everyone with the new badges!!    Hoping to getting closer to hitting one or two myself!!  If only the sun would stay out I'd get there a bit faster!!


----------



## KLiKzg (Jun 16, 2021)

Have been asked to share mz badges...so here they are:



& that is only WCG.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 16, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Have been asked to share mz badges...so here they are:
> View attachment 204169
> & that is only WCG.


I find hilarious that I have to scroll down 

I take my hat off and salute you, sir


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 20, 2021)

Somebody said to me, that the list from web page was too big. Here is a shorter version, with new ARP1 badge:


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Somebody said to me, that the list from web page was too big. Here is a shorter version, with new ARP1 badge:
> View attachment 208864


Do you have the run times with each of the badges @KLiKzg ??  That is one impressive amount of badges...  All but one I believe??


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 21, 2021)

Just got Emerald on MIP


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 24, 2021)

phill said:


> Do you have the run times with each of the badges @KLiKzg ??  That is one impressive amount of badges...  All but one I believe??


Last time, the joke was: the list was too big. So I put those this way, from signature.

Tell me the one, that is an issue, so will post that badge times here.


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 24, 2021)

Just noticed that a passed 100 years in MCM.


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Last time, the joke was: the list was too big. So I put those this way, from signature.
> 
> Tell me the one, that is an issue, so will post that badge times here.


I think it's Help Conquer Cancer??  Unless you have more Projects in your list than I do lol


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 30, 2021)

phill said:


> I think it's Help Conquer Cancer??  Unless you have more Projects in your list than I do lol


This one?




Tell me, why did you doubt this one?


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 30, 2021)

Also got pass 100 years on MCM (Mapping Cancer Markers) - but only 3 years in HCC (Help Conquer Cancer)

Maybe I should shift running time to HCC - I am not aware which is more valuable for the scientists


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 30, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Also got pass 100 years on MCM (Mapping Cancer Markers) - but only 3 years in HCC (Help Conquer Cancer)
> 
> Maybe I should shift running time to HCC - I am not aware which is more valuable for the scientists
> 
> ...


HCC is no longer active so stick to MCM.


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> This one?
> View attachment 210396
> 
> Tell me, why did you doubt this one?


No doubt at all, just wondering what you have managed 

I feel like kicking myself every time I see my badges and wish I'd carried on for the 7 years I'd missed out on with various projects    Not being able to get back the badgets I've missed out on gives my CDO some real problems  



VulkanBros said:


> Also got pass 100 years on MCM (Mapping Cancer Markers) - but only 3 years in HCC (Help Conquer Cancer)
> 
> Maybe I should shift running time to HCC - I am not aware which is more valuable for the scientists
> 
> ...


Just wow there @VulkanBros !!


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 8, 2021)

Maybe you should invest in going their way: not into speed, but into run days?

Yes, that would mean having the CPU with HT & most cores you can. But it is their game, their rules.


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

Was hoping to hit a few badges and post up at once, but I think WCG work unit deployment, had other ideas.... 






Next ones should hopefully be, Open Pandemics, Africa Rainfull Project and hopefully Microblome Immunity Project......   Still running MCM mostly and OP and some of the ARP units now are taking over a day to complete...  It's nice to see so many threads running but the points aren't there if you only do one unit a day....  Man I've got to cut down the list, getting my CDO well frustrated and angry about those other projects not having badges!!   

Great work everyone, please do keep up the great work!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 22, 2021)

I've got red , gold and green


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 7, 2021)

Somebody told me to put here my badges, as one of them changed recently:




A 50y D badge for OPN.


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2021)

Perfect!!   Thanks @KLiKzg !!


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 1, 2021)

Figured I'd update my badge progress since March. Managed to achieve the 180 day badges for Microbiome Immunity Project (which is now completed) and for currently ongoing OpenPandemics COVID19.


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

Well aside from the fact I'm not a fan of the new WCG layout and such, I did remember that I'd managed a new milestone and badge of my own a little while ago now....  So....





Can't believe no one has posted in here in two months!!   Shocking!!     So thought best if I hopefully started the ball rolling....  Has anyone else managed to pass a milestone at all?!?  I was closing in on that 20 year badge for MIP...  Damn shame I missed it  
Help Stop TB seems to be not doing anything at all....  Hopefully 20 years of OpenPandemics will come soon 

Would anyone else like to share any progression of theirs own??


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 3, 2021)

Got a few more badges recently.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 3, 2021)

phill said:


> Well aside from the fact I'm not a fan of the new WCG layout and such, I did remember that I'd managed a new milestone and badge of my own a little while ago now....  So....
> 
> View attachment 227536
> 
> ...


I have slowed down with WCG due to summer, so, it's slow progress on my part

Plus a lot of veteran crunchers already collected a ton of badges, so their next badge is probably far away (or the system just doesn't have one programmed)





I just saw this, lol


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> View attachment 228224


Congratulation, 200 year here we come


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 9, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Congratulation, 200 year here we come



Og du har vel 300 år


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Og du har vel 300 år


, not even 200 year yet.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 12, 2021)

Based on my assignments, only MCM milestones are on the horizon.


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Og du har vel 300 år


I had to Google that to understand it!!     English is barely my first language.......


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 12, 2021)

Here's 2021 shrunk down a bit trying to fit.

Might speed up a bit - Added another machine to the hive today.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 13, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Og du har vel 300 år


Sorry about that - not to many Danes here - it should have been: "and you have around 300 years...."


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 20, 2021)

phill said:


> Can't believe no one has posted in here in two months!! Shocking!!  So thought best if I hopefully started the ball rolling.... Has anyone else managed to pass a milestone at all?!? I was closing in on that 20 year badge for MIP... Damn shame I missed it
> Help Stop TB seems to be not doing anything at all.... Hopefully 20 years of OpenPandemics will come soon
> 
> Would anyone else like to share any progression of theirs own??


Well, today I got a badge for Africa Rainfall Project lol




BTW, this new format is still weird. 
Also getting closer to that 1 year Mapping Cancer Markers badge


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 21, 2021)

Looks like the all the hosting issues ate my badge post above, so:


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 21, 2021)

Here is mine , 10y combined.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 31, 2021)

Added 3 years of compute time to MCM in the last 28 days


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 6, 2022)

Sorry, me again.  Another 185 compute days to ARP in the last 20 calendar days.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 11, 2022)

No badges, but I like how these numbers lined up:


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 11, 2022)

Earned a couple more last month, sooner than I was expecting, particularly for ARP:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 11, 2022)

I also have some badges:


----------



## KLiKzg (Jan 19, 2022)

How does 15y mark looks to you?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 29, 2022)

Added five more years for MCM last month.





I wish paychecks accumulated like compute time.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 11, 2022)

Hoping to get another HST milestone before WGC takes a break.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 18, 2022)

Managed to catch this one right before WCG goes off for a couple months


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2022)

Awesome work there @windwhirl !!


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 24, 2022)

Really hopes this can be used - too many are, sadly, hit by cancer. Wonder if there is any outcome of our number crunching, that shows it helps?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 24, 2022)

Deleted member 202104 said:


> Added five more years for MCM last month.
> 
> View attachment 234481
> 
> I wish paychecks accumulated like compute time.


Anyone know who this was?  15 year member!


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 24, 2022)

VulkanBros said:


> Really hopes this can be used - too many are, sadly, hit by cancer. Wonder if there is any outcome of our number crunching, that shows it helps?
> 
> 
> View attachment 266966View attachment 266967


I believe we occasionally get updates from the projects' managers on papers they have published based on WCG work


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 24, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone know who this was?  15 year member!


Weekendgeek maybe ?


----------



## phill (Saturday at 2:59 PM)

Well I thought since this thread is a little down on peoples posts, hopefully this might help 





I've sadly had no updates since back here, but here's my list of badges so far....





I'm really hoping to get that second year badge for the Help Stop TB but I've hardly seen any work for that for ages...  Maybe I can get that 20 years badge for the Africa Rainfall Project and OpenPandemics!  

Not sure what's happening with the Beta Testing or the Smash Childhood Cancer 





Hopefully we can get that back running too...    Currently just have 





MCM and a bit of Rosetta going on it at the moment...  

Everyone feel free to share your crunchers and what they are doing!!  Need to get this part of the forum up and active again I think!!


----------

